# Anyone in your family know you're a furry?



## China-Kitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know I've written this thread before, but I thought I would bring it back in a new one.

Anyway, anyone in your family know you're a furry?

So far, mine hasn't. They already know I am an animal lover and an anime fan, but I don't think they had any idea what furry is.

Add to that, they didn't know I draw porn/yiff/hentai too. X^D At least, so far.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 30, 2008)

My family knows I'm a furry but could careless at what a furry is or what it means...it's rather anoying.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Jan 30, 2008)

nope, and I'll probably keep it that way until I move out.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure, really. However, I know that it wouldn't make any difference either way. My parents are pretty open-minded and generally tolerant.

Of course, this only really applies if I actually qualify as a furry. Not that I care either way.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 30, 2008)

hehe, I told my mom, she doesn't seem to remember...

If she remebered, she would asociate me with that infamous csi episode ( furry one)


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 30, 2008)

My whole family and extended family know

and I drug them to a convention... where I got married 

So everyone knows exactly what it is and could actually care less


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 30, 2008)

My younger brother is a furry. He's even got a page here.

My mom knows I'm a furry. I really hate it when she brings it up, but for the most part, she hardly ever mentions it, so it's all good.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm pretty open with it and talk about it rather often like it's a subject of a common thing like what's going on in an episode of a show or like what's transpired throught the day.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 30, 2008)

I think my mom and step dad know what I'm into, they just don't know what it's called. Nor do I have plans in telling them.


----------



## ~Mew~ (Jan 30, 2008)

My parents and my sister know.

My sister got me plane tickets to Anthrocon this year and my parents buy me skunk plushies.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jan 30, 2008)

XD I just found out that my Japanese cousin was a furry... ( Like 3 days ago ).

<w< She's the only one in my family who knows that I'm a furry...


----------



## YurouYuki (Jan 30, 2008)

My mother knows and is completely fine with it; she even thinks some furry art is sexy (found that out tonight haha, no I wasn't looking at yiff); my brother also knows and I think he might think it's weird but he doesn't really care.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 30, 2008)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> My whole family and extended family know
> 
> and I drug them to a convention... where I got married
> 
> So everyone knows exactly what it is and could actually care less



You got married at a convention?  That is so sweet!

My girlfriend said that if we ever get married, we're having our honeymoon at anthrocon.



As for my family, i told them that I'm into anthropomorphic art.  I dont think they understand though what the rest of the fandom entails.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 30, 2008)

My brother knows, but that's only because I knew he wouldn't give a shit if I told him.


----------



## Cackle (Jan 30, 2008)

nooooo way no one in my family knows I'ma furry - I come from one of THOSE families where for being different you would probably be disowned. so no - and cos of that i'm shy about my furdom- comes with the territory i guess.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 30, 2008)

pretty much my immediate family knows....and my mom is kind of interested in the art...(not the adult though) her favorite game is Animal Crossings, I have always drawn animals so when I mentioned the fandom she was like "that sounds just like you!" yea lol


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 30, 2008)

My entire family knows about my whole furry thing. My immediate family was initially grossed out, but after discussion I showed them all that it was just a harmless hobby, and not some crazy sexual deviation. Now it's such a minor thing my family doesn't even bring it up. The only time I get irritated is when I'm home on leave and I go hang with some furs, and my mom says "Are you going to go hang out with those furry people?" It's not so much the fact that its a furry thing, more so I hate when she talks to me like I'm still 10, I'm only a 21 year old staff sergeant.

But all that aside, my family couldn't care less.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 30, 2008)

No one in my family knows, if they did they would think it was weird but they wouldn't disown me or anything like that. I'll probably tell them someday


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 30, 2008)

My sister almost found out.

I was on the board posting a message in the tattoo thread and my sis came to have my un zip the back of her dress and she was like "Why are you looking at tattoos? What did you say?" She seen me say I would get a fox on my wrist and she asked me what it represents... Before I could figure out how to say it she told me what tattoos she would get and I didn't have to tell her..

Hmm..

-Onyx


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Jan 31, 2008)

My parents (And most people who know me) know I draw 'animal people', but that's about it. I don't think they would care either way...unless they saw that famous CSI episode, but hey, there are people like that, in every fandom, haha.

...Of course, this fandom is a little different about it...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jan 31, 2008)

Mum knows... and that's that


----------



## Kinday (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope. The parents are over 60â€™s so they wouldnâ€™t understand it if I did tell them, so i wont. 

The brothers donâ€™t know ether but they are to preoccupied with life to take note. We all love watching cartoons and me doodling anthroâ€™s donâ€™t seem that abnormal.

If I ever attend a conâ€™s, things will become more complicated. Planned to go to FWA for a â€œAtlanta business seminarâ€ but to many questions came up to sneak out for a mysterious weekend. Now I will have visiting family what weekend.


----------



## Tower (Jan 31, 2008)

My mother and sister knows.

They used to call me weird lol *shrug*


----------



## Kinday (Jan 31, 2008)

GOD! Tower, I love your avatar! lol


----------



## net-cat (Jan 31, 2008)

My mom knows that comics and cartoon animals are among my many interests. I doubt she knows what "furry" is, though.

My sister, if she knows what furry is, has probably has also figured it out, too. She's pretty perceptive like that.

No idea about my dad. He's hard to read.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 31, 2008)

my parents know that i wear a tail

and that i;m into this kinda stuff

but i dunno if they know specifically what furry is

then again, they did used to rave, so its more than possible


----------



## harry543 (Feb 1, 2008)

my famil doesn't know that im a furry, but i know that my dad would not, and my mom would almost kick me out of the house. because she saw that damn csi episode she has the wrong idea of the fandom.


----------



## feilen (Feb 1, 2008)

My whole family knows, but the only one who thinks it weird is my mom who saw the same CSI episode.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 2, 2008)

ok well since my mom pretty much watch csi 24/7 i dont think i would be telling her anytime soon and if i told my dad he wouldnt care or remember and yet he sleeps through csi so i guess it wouldnt hurt. my sister knows a little about it but i dont want her to get into it... even though she is a huge animal fan i dont want her to get into this kinda stuff....


----------



## Dayken (Feb 2, 2008)

Just my mom, due to being put on the spot on the way to a convention. She's actually pretty cool with it, even the fetish aspects because I'm "not doing anything harmful or illegal".


----------



## Akai (Feb 2, 2008)

Technically, no. My family goes ballistic over talking to a bisexula when I'm not and you think they'll take the idea of me being a furry (even if they don't know what it is) lightly? I'm not gonna take my chances.

I said technically because I would say my sister's fiance is highly suspicious and has confronted me (with my sis along side him) saying "You are a furry!" And then said "Yiffer," and in a negative way, of course. Nothing else about it yet, but I might want to watch my back. (Posting here at home doesn't help).


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 2, 2008)

No one in my family knows. My parents would probably freak, but I think my brothers and sisters would be ok with it. The only one that knows I'm furry is my mate (She's not a furry though)


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Eh, I dunno, my mom and dad knows that I like to draw things furry, and I like animals (lol cats), but they don't have as much knowlegde on the subject than I do. They dunno that porn and all that stuff is sometimes involved. (and then they get protective)
I don't really call myself a "furry" as much, since I guess I'm a fan of the style and draw it, but whatever. I don't wear fursuits or none of that stuff, though I plan to (someday) go to a con.
Sooo, I guess they don't know XD


----------



## sakket (Feb 2, 2008)

my family doesn't know, which is why i'm kind of paranoid about recieving money orders right now!


----------



## Trinket (Feb 2, 2008)

My mom, dad, dad's girlfriend, and brother know. My mom thinks its sweet and I'm going to bring her to FC next year. This year I went with my dad, his girlfriend, and my brother. My brother kept on making fun of me and telling me how sick he thought I was. My dad and his girlfriend thought it was cool though, and they even went into the adult section of the art gallery to check it out. XD 
My brother said he thought it was cool after he saw two lesbians smooching. D:


----------



## SpikeBlu (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know but I'm sure they do. When I really started getting into the community I started using Furcadia and chatting with other furries. I think my Step-dad knows from seeing me chat and stuff. But then again he doesn't matter cuz' he's a freakin' douche bag. My mother I don't know. The rest of the family I know doesn't know. However, I did make a skateboard with a anthro fox chick on the bottom so if they didn't get the hint there they never will. lol.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 2, 2008)

My mum, brothers, sister, dad and dad's girlfriend all know that I consider myself a furry and draw anthros however they don't know what furries are really. They don't mind my partial fur suit either, they just think it's a bit random XD
My friends all know as well, only one hates it but then he hates the world in general.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 2, 2008)

One of my posts in another forum (click the URL in my profile):



> Hi Weapon X,
> 
> I'm feelepeter. And apparently I'm a Furry... or is that Scalie?
> What The... ?
> ...


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 2, 2008)

i THINK my mother knows, and im still not sure if my brothers clued in yet haha

ive never come right out and said anything though, don't see the need, but they know precisely what i usually associate with. What i draw, what my projects are, and even what i played as for the brief stint that was my second life membership. 

As for the rest of my family, they rarely seem to talk to me anyways, so all they know is i design "them - vidjama - gamez"

meh.. good on them.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 2, 2008)

Just curious but, DJDarkViper: isn't your avitar from Animorphs?


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 2, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Just curious but, DJDarkViper: isn't your avitar from Animorphs?



Actually no, thats from Michael Jacksons video of his "Black or White" song, its in the cut footage area where he "unleashes" himself on a bunch of anti-black  proaganda, and a car. Its cool stuff lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ7JislcKtI

its called "Michael Jackson Panther Dance" i guess

Heh.. the animorphs, i remember reading those books before bed and dreaming i could do the same thing when i was a kid


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 4, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> nope, and I'll probably keep it that way until I move out.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably not, but they know I <3 Skunks hence the plushie they got me.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Well My mate, my 13 year old son and I are all furries.  My mother-in-law knows we are furries and has no problem with it.  My sister-in-law found out through my mother-in-law that we were furries.  Now she thinks that my mate is naive and being brainwashed into some type of cult. *lol*  That is pretty good coming from someone who is in her mid 40's and has never left home.  My parents don't know because it has never come up, although I don't think they would really have a problem with it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 4, 2008)

No one - I doubt calling myself a furry, unless you count TFurs (Furs who like Transformation into furs and the like, eg TF). Or more of scalies if they count. >.>


I'm not open about it - I mostly like the characters since they tend to bring more colour into the storytelling world. You go into one place and there's a dude named Tiga and he's an anthropomorphic Tiger, and at the same time you meet a kitsune who is anthropomorphic. The diversity of species actually represents the diversity of places, in real life, or at least the diversity I wish for IRL. I live in Vanilla Valley Colorado. You're more likely to see someone who's Indian (From india, not Oklahoma*is shot*) than black.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't really consider myself a furry, yes I do the art, yes I have friends in the this fandom, and yeah I do draw my "other" self as a furry. (pandacat ftw) I also take my time to learn how to draw furries C: But my mom knows what I do and who I talk to xD 

Because they say funny things. I must share it D: And sure she teases me, but I tease her back for her online dating :]


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Feb 5, 2008)

My dad kinda knows. I don't think he knows what "furry" actually is, but he knows I'm a lemur and that I like anthro animals.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 5, 2008)

My mum did... but now she has forgotten.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 6, 2008)

They don't know, they're pretty much the standard "Oh my this is weird and makes me uncomfortable" people, they'd not disown me for it but it would create a senseless lack of comfort. Once I move out and can explain it better to them, I think they would like to know.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 6, 2008)

They know, and don't want to know what a 'furry' is. But I haven't dawned a fursuit for no reason yet. But I want to, for the lulz.

Umm, I've always been weird so they just kinda except it.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 7, 2008)

My uncle knows I'm a furry. Reason being because he IS one.

Now, this would be creepy as Hell, but the catch is that he's only one year older than me, so it's chill. He's a ratty and I'm a kitcat. Meow~!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 8, 2008)

My partner does of course, I met her here. I don't live with my family, I live with her, and I really see no reason to tell them. It's a hobby; one I'm nuts about, but I'm also nuts about reading books, etc. and I don't call them every time I read a good book.

My 'children' are dogs and cats, so I doubt they have a problem with it. They are sad that I moved my big squishy kangaroo tail out of chewing range.


----------



## Devolger555 (Feb 8, 2008)

my mon and my 2 brothers know i am a furry
they say its strange but its ok too them


----------



## Otlab (Feb 10, 2008)

My family found out one day when I "accidentally" left my computer on and some somewhat questionable furry pictures were right in the open from the night before when I was scrounging.  My mother took a quick gander through my computer and found them while I was away on friendship business.  

Drama ensued and now my family is ashamed of me.  It's really quite humorous and unfortunate.


----------



## Sunglasses (Feb 10, 2008)

Only 1 other person. That happens to be my younger brother.

The rest of my family just knows what I like to look at, they have no idea what a furry is.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 10, 2008)

My immeadiate family know I'm a furry and they not really that bothered even though I'm pestering them for cash to attend Red Blue & White and get fursuit, so far they have agreed to the fursuit  .

he he, soon as I get enough money I'm flying to California for FC and hopefully FWA.


----------



## Tacman (Feb 10, 2008)

No one in my family knows I'm a furry. I will probably say that I am when I move out.


----------



## Katai (Feb 10, 2008)

They dont even know what "google" is, so even if I would tell them, they wouldn't get it.

But I'm not making a big secret about my interests - who cares if someone knows? It's not my problem if someone is uncomfortable with that.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 10, 2008)

Katai said:
			
		

> But I'm not making a big secret about my interests - who cares if someone knows? It's not my problem if someone is uncomfortable with that.



He he I second that mate, If someone doesn't like the way I am then they can lump it


----------



## Sabulana (Feb 11, 2008)

My family hasn't got a clue. This is still a new thing to me and though I've been a fan of furry art for a while (not the porn though!) this is the first time I've started really getting into it. >_>

I don't think my mother has any idea what a furry is. My gran almost definitley doesn't. So far the only one who knows is my best friend, but I'm pretty sure my boyfriend has a clue, what with all my cat behaviour. >_>


----------



## masher (Feb 11, 2008)

my mother suspects but she can't be convinced of furies being anything but the stereotypical definition. i'm pretty sure my father still believes i'm making a Halloween costume


----------



## Lucid (Feb 11, 2008)

My parents know very little about me so no, they do not know I'm a furry.  I doubt they would understand what it is if I tried to explain it and I doubt they would really care.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, my mom found out when I posted a youtube video.  She talked to me about it and all, I toke everything down.

I don't know if she knows I am, but I don't really plan on telling yet.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 27, 2008)

I was caught being a furry when I used my step-father's account to message my ex-girlfriend on deviantART. Sly guy used the links I went to go browse my gallery, and found out all sorts of things about fursoanas, furries, etc. He questioned me about it for a brief moment, and I pointed out how furries exist all over him. The Trix rabbit, Tony the Tiger, Bugs Bunny. His whole world is populated with it, and my fursoana is nothing short of an original (despite the name) character I created with my own 'magination. They know I'm one, but since I'm not hardcore about it (I.E. wearing the suits), they seem to lack any worry with me. I'm fine.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 27, 2008)

In general, friends and family totally oblivious. But I'm taking a ton of precautions since I think my brother suspects something


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Feb 27, 2008)

Right now the only person who knows that I'm a furry is my girlfriend and it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 28, 2008)

My parents know, and I could inform them of what it is before their minds got warped with TV misinformation.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 28, 2008)

they didn't know nothing,what they will do when they know it?:shock:


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

only my brother.......thank god no one else in my family knows.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

NinjaWolf said:
			
		

> they didn't know nothing,what they will do when they know it?:shock:


Either be accepting while trying to sweep the fact under the rug, or pretend tehy never heard you say it. may I suggest you avoid letting them know


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 28, 2008)

No and quite frankly, I don't care. I don't think my parents wouldn't get that weirded out. After all, they already know that I have a heavy fascination with animals.

They could find out. Sure, but I don't think it would really matter. I think I'll just wait until college until a express this to my parents, however.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 29, 2008)

oh f*ck,now my girlfriend suspects,Do I say it to him?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 3, 2008)

Me: "I'm off to visit some of my Furry friends"
Mum: "Furry? Whats that?"
Me: "Never mind"


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Mar 3, 2008)

They know i'm a furry, they know i'm gay, they love me anyway.

i lucked out.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2008)

My family Knows, and dosent care as long as I do not join or start a cult..

-shifts eyes-

Does the Church of Google count?


----------



## Anubis16 (Mar 4, 2008)

My brother thinks that furries are scary people who have sex in fursuits.  So not planning on telling him.  

He also role plays on furcadia, and used to look at yiff.  

I seriously don't understand him.  Probably a closet fur.


----------



## The_brown_wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

My whole family knows and lucky for me could care less xD. How they found out is a hell of a long story, I might post it here if enough people wanna know.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 7, 2008)

No one knows, they even have no idea what it is.


			
				The_brown_wolf said:
			
		

> My whole family knows and lucky for me could care less xD. How they found out is a hell of a long story, I might post it here if enough people wanna know.


sounds interesting may be I can learn from it.^_^


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

NinjaWolf said:
			
		

> oh f*ck,now my girlfriend suspects,Do I say it to him?


I thought a girlfriend ahd to be a girl. Anyway, eh, tell him. worst that happens, he'll realize we hae tons more fun then "normal folks"


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 7, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:
			
		

> My family Knows, and dosent care as long as I do not join or start a cult..
> 
> -shifts eyes-
> 
> Does the Church of Google count?



Church of Cancer.

You do something bad, you get Cancer.
You do something good, your chance of getting Cancer is lowered.
If you're good and you get Cancer, you're chosen to move onto the next stage of Life.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 7, 2008)

A few years ago.

Me "Momma?"
Mom "Yea?"
Me "I want to join the Axis of Evil."
Mom "Do you have your progress report?"
Me "Sure........Here you go."
Mom "A,B,B,C,B,A,B."
Me "That sound about right."
Mom "As long as your grades are better than mine when i was your age, I couldn't care less what you do."
Me "Legal or not?"
Mom "Want some pot?"
Me "... Mom, i am 13..."
Mom "So, thats a no?"
Me "Indeed"

A few month later...

Mom?
Yea?
I think i am gay.
*She clicks the mouse a few times*
Does this turn you on?
........ummmm, i dont beleive so......
Your not gay.
Mom, why do you have gay porn in your favorites?

Three weeks ago

Momma
Yea?
I want to be a furry
Just dont go on a tirade and try to destroy CSI, i need something to watch when im trippin.
They still air that worthless show?
It is not worhtless, they pay alot to air it.
And furries everywhere pay for it more than the rest of us
And thats why i try to kill you when you have any D's or F's

This is why i wouldn't rather any other mother in the world than her.
(She had the type of parents that many of you have today.)

However, just understand one thing, chances are, your more inclined to give your spawn the same freedoms your parents prevent. The forefathers of generation X and Y had parents hardend by wars and depresions. They saw the "negative effects of radicalism." so ,subcounsiously or otherwise; they try to defeat it at the first sight. And thanks to a few loud voices (CSI and Encyclopediadramatica; to name a few), we are dubbed as radicals....

They refuse to see past there own nose.

Only, they either forget that or know all too well that; we are all making realitivlly the same type of choises they made. Heck, some of your parents could of been hippies, only they are ashamed of their choices. We shouldn't be ashamed of our choices. Sure, we must be willing to make amends with our mistakes, but, we should only get better from them. Not let them dominate every aspect of our life.

If your parents refuse to see you as you are, and do their best to hide who you are, then; they dont deserve to know who you are.

Now, i must go cool down for a few...

....I feel like a hypocrite.......

-Second Leiutenant Krasnehy Uzhas of the Imperial Navy.


----------



## harden13 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes thaey do everyone does i dont see what the problem is really...


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 7, 2008)

my parents know i draw animal girls (and thats all they need to know)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats quite a mom to have Uzhas, pot and gay porn? She must be a hoot at parties.

For the question, no, i could care less what my family knows about me.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 8, 2008)

I told my close friends, but I don't really think I'll tell my family, as they are the type to jump to conclusions based on what they have seen previously (CSI). My parents are somewhat openly racist and express dislike toward gay and bi people. I really hate my parents. I can't stand how they talk about people like garbage without even getting to know them. I'm not gay/bi, but I know they dislike furries, and since I live with them I wont be making any plans to say anything. I WILL be making plans to write myself a script to clear history and temp files every 5 minutes though.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 8, 2008)

No one but my close friends know. Well, and the whole of the internet...


----------



## sgolem (Mar 8, 2008)

Brother knows, the rest of my family probably doesn't know what it is.  My parents seem to like my furry artwork though.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

skulltoe said:
			
		

> I WILL be making plans to write myself a script to clear history and temp files every 5 minutes though.




There's an easier way:  Firefox.  Just set it to clear all your history, temp. files and cookies every time you close the application.

That's what I do.


----------



## sparx (Mar 9, 2008)

lol, yeh well i made the huge mistake a few years ago of teling my mom about it. i was really proud of my furryness, so i thought it wouldnt be such a bad idee to tell her. and i found out the hard way that she had been exposed to the furry fandom before, and it was through csi ~(shakes a fist at csi) so she has this image that being a furry means being a sex craving fiend who dresses up cause they dont like what they look like (keep in mind my mom is also really opiniative) so to put it bluntly, my mom doesnt really like me anymore ~(ears droop)~


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 9, 2008)

^Bummer! Maybe you can try to explain it to her?


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

sparx said:
			
		

> lol, yeh well i made the huge mistake a few years ago of teling my mom about it. i was really proud of my furryness, so i thought it wouldnt be such a bad idee to tell her. and i found out the hard way that she had been exposed to the furry fandom before, and it was through csi ~(shakes a fist at csi) so she has this image that being a furry means being a sex craving fiend who dresses up cause they dont like what they look like (keep in mind my mom is also really opiniative) so to put it bluntly, my mom doesnt really like me anymore ~(ears droop)~



Heh, well my parents found out I'm gay and a furry, but moms will love you no matter what.  Sure, they may think you're odd, but hey, being different is what makes people unique.  Embrace it!  It's your life; live it how you want to.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

> There's an easier way: Firefox. Just set it to clear all your history, temp. files and cookies every time you close the application.
> 
> That's what I do.



Oh, I know, but it's good C++ practice.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

My mom found out I bisexual and a furry. Because of so I didnt have a pet for 2 years (afraid I was zoophile related lol)
and I couldnt have any friends over for fear of sex in her house. I finally got up and explained to her, I like art. I love animals and I have an animal like sense within me. Im bisexual. That doesnt mean I am going to fuck every person I meet. Besides, Ill be honest and tell you, why would I use my own nice and clean bed? I would rather go over there lol.
She agreed and admitted if I wanted to have sex she couldnt really do anything about it. Now I have 11 dogs. (had 5 but one had puppies!) and everything is nice now. She is still a bit in denial about being bi though. But she likes seeming my new art and watching me improve. I just dont show her any yiff lol.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 9, 2008)

Only my brother knows, that's because I found out that he's a fur after I noticed that he made a post on here a while back. XD And we've had a few chats about being a furry when I was still knew to the fandom, so even though we live away from each other right now, I can tell he still tries to look after me. n.n


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

> Now I have 11 dogs.



Wow, I have three. Sucks that we get accused of zoophilia. I mean honestly, what the hell?


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

My mom finally realized that I wanted to do something good.
So I started Bully Breed Rescue. Or, a rescure program for "bully" breeds with a bad rap. We take everything in from Rotties, German Sheps, Pitbulls, Dobermans, and other dogs of that kind and nature.
The city actually pays me to take this "aggressive" dogs off the street. I retrained them and find better homes for them.
My white pitbull who is now a total sweetheart used to be a fighting dog. Now every time another dog acts aggressively towards her (even a chihuahua, and Ill tell you bought that later lol) she turns around, sits inbetween my legs, and looks up at me. Just like she was trained to 3 years ago. I have yet to have a problem from her, infact, out of all 11, she IS my best dog lol.


But yes, zoophilia...I dont really have anything against it or whatever. I just dont want to be called a zoophile...egh.
Okay, I draw anthros in sexual acts. What do they look like more? Animals? People?  People wearing fur coats lol.


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

Not really close enough with family for them to know. I doubt they even know I like anime...All I'm referred to is the "Nerdy, smart, make something of himself, gamer."


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 16, 2008)

My whole immediate family knows. My brother (two years older than me) might think it's a little weird, but he'd never say so. We get along really well; he's as much a best friend as he is a brother. I know he doesn't "get" a lot of what I'm into, but he accepts me for who I am.

My mother... she's hard to read. She's never seen the 'CSI' episode, as far as I know, but she saw much worse-- she read some newspaper article that drew a parallel between furry and pedophilia 9_9 . Despite that, I think she can see that my being involved in the furry community has been a positive thing for me socially, and has brought some happiness into my life.

My father was the last one I told. I don't think he'd had any exposure to it whatsoever before that. The good thing about that is that I was able to explain it to him the way _I_ wanted to... not that I think he really got it. He seemed to be weirded out by the whole concept of fursuiting and basically stated that he thought that people who wear fursuits for recreation need psychological help. This led to a bit of an argument, because even though I'm not a 'suiter myself, I saw it as an insult to several good friends of mine who are. At any rate, with some of the things in his past, my dad hasn't earned the right to judge _anyone_, and I reminded him of that... which pretty much ended the argument lol.


----------



## cataract_orange (Mar 17, 2008)

My dad caught me drawing it; he was really cool about it.  It's probably because his brother (my uncle) is into it.  He even, more or less, suggested looking up soft porn for references.

My mom, on the other hand, I don't think is as accepting.  She found a folder where I had put some of my favorite pictures on my computer and the next day, they had mysteriously vanished.


----------



## Yggd (Mar 17, 2008)

No one in my family knows, and I've never felt the need to explain it to them. It's not like it's something I'm ashamed of. If they ever asked me about it, I'd definitely explain it to them the best I can. Until that day, it's none of their business.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 18, 2008)

well i went to FA United for one day, so I had to explain to my mom where i was.

I told her i liked Anthro art, of course i had to explain what anthro art was.  She probably doesnt know the half of it


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

I told my little brother and he keeps threatening to tell my mom:evil:.
OMG my mom is a total CSI fan but I dont watch it:shock:.


----------



## Lisara (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not even sure I'm quite ready to take the furry label for myself yet, let alone telling anyone else. so... it'll be our little secret for now. :wink:


----------



## RallyArt (Mar 19, 2008)

what she said.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, my mum and dad know. They think its kinda silly but like it as a hobby, citing "Well its better than snorting crack"


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know. Maybe.. I never delete the browser history and even have some furry sites in my favorites. My younger brother uses this PC as well, so he might know, but I doubt he'd care either way.

My parents? probably not. I've never told them, they never touch a computer and if my brother knows I doubt he would have told them.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty much everyone in my immediate and not-so-immediate family knows. Really any relatives in the same state, and even a few out of it. I think the only people who don't know, in fact, are my dad and stepmother, and their side of the outside family (half of which are in Canada).

Do they mind at all? Or really care? Or treat me any differently? Nope. Hell, my mom frequently picked up VCL for the past few times she was off conning, and did so before she even knew that about me. xD


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 19, 2008)

My family, friends, and... shit, even people at work know. We've gone through all kinds of discussions, sometimes hentai included, so...

I have no fursuits in my closet though. It's just the horrors in my hard drive that may shock and disturb..


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2008)

My parents barely know anything about my life, much less my deviations within it.  I've tinkered with the idea of introducing it my friends, and all the allusions I've made so far seem to be positive.  Funnily enough, most of my friends don't even have internet access at home, so they have no idea such a thing even exists.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 20, 2008)

0_0
there are people without internet? Do they have fire? The wheel? Aerosol deoderant?

interestingly enough my father does not (and hopefully will not) know that i am a furry, even though I have been known to wear a tail in public (frequently).


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

michaelreay said:
			
		

> I told my little brother and he keeps threatening to tell my mom:evil:.
> OMG my mom is a total CSI fan but I dont watch it:shock:.



Sounds like my brother :?

I still have not seen that hated episode...


----------



## FCTCSporks (Mar 21, 2008)

i lol'd at this thread


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeez. I told my mom I wanted to go to Califur and she's not sure about it. I don't know what the big deal is. Said something about it being 'underground'. Oi, if this has anything to do with the CSI episode or the accedental yiff I (then she) found....*grumbles*

Besides, the anime fandom is just as bad as the furry one, if not worse XP


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 22, 2008)

Wheeler-Kun said:
			
		

> Besides, the anime fandom is just as bad as the furry one, if not worse XP



*Takes offense* -_o
Haha, jk  after all, it's true and I know it


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 22, 2008)

ya y told my mom and also she help with my wolf hat that 
y made the week y learnd about furry it was on youtube
was well serching for antro anime this month and now
am super happy alot less depressd so that it really
and am not the sex lone type
am a lifestyler that is that y use my big imagenation
to project animal part on my real ones. so
x3


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Mar 23, 2008)

I suppose my brother knows since I never hesitated to hide it from him, considering he's a lifeless Otaku who spends all day watching things like Transformers and such. XD

I'm sure no normal people in Sweden even knows what a furry is, but if my parents knew they probably wouldn't be surprised... or my friends. See, when I was a little kid I told pretty much everyone I knew that I believed myself to be an anthromorphic lizard from outer space. God, I feel so embarrassed when I remember that.

I hate having secrets, but at the same time I see no need in telling everybody because it's my life. And I hope no one gets pissed reading this because I mean no offense, but I think telling people you're furry is much less important than telling people you're gay or bi. And not even that is too important to mention outside your family if you ask me. For example, my porn is MINE and I'll be damned if I'm gonna have to tell my bro or the rest of the family that I love to browse through dragon yiff on sites like fchan and such (by that I'm not saying I'm too much into the yiff thing, I just used one element of the furry thing as an example). Some things are better kept secret. 

Still, I do long for the day when I can be my normal, scalie self in public without getting weird looks all the time. But after what I went through when I was 8, I know very well that it might never happen. >_>;;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 23, 2008)

My parents found out ages ago, that's also how they found out I wasn't straight... yeah let's just say that I forgot about certain files on the desktop... :roll:

My mom was pretty understanding about most of it, but she asked me why was there a sexual part to it and I couldn't really answer her. :? She really doesn't like porn, I don't think the type of it matters. But I guess she took my age and gender into account ^^; she just told me to delete it because my brother might see it. (she doesn't know about my special flash drive) XD Aaaand at least she gets that I'm not attracted to animals or anything. I know she tries to be nice and supportive, but I can't help but wonder what she _really_ thinks  My dad never really talked to me about it and my mom hasn't mentioned it since (maybe because I get so uncomfortable)

My mom thinks it's cute (clean pictures) and my parents had been asking about the art I was drawing before the 'incident', I just told them a friend of mine wanted to draw them like that (well that was the truth)

My brother's totally clueless as far as I know, he thinks the only worthwhile website on the entire internet is youtube (that's all he does on the computer, plus msg his friends) I asked him why he didn't have google bookmarked and he said he'd never used it  wtf?

But at any rate, if he wasn't so clueless it would be totally _obvious_, he's seen my alias gregfox at least once, my desktop on the laptop is furry art (only the most beautiful/awesome stuff I can find ), and I'm pretty sure he's seen me posting here a lot. I don't really care if he found out because he wouldn't understand it.


----------



## harpier (Mar 23, 2008)

No, nobody knows


----------



## Lightstep (Mar 23, 2008)

My boyfriend knows, at least to some degree. Oddly enough, he approves of me drawing the more kinky and erotic art, but got slightly uncomfortable with the fact I want to make a furry suit. Go figure. Either way, he's pretty supportive, although much more quiet about it. My mother, however... No. She is one of those people that just can't understand subcultures without saying something about it. Of course, she thinks her comments are subtle enough that you won't get insulted, but she's quiet bad at being subtle, and is quite rude. After she ranted about bisexuals being a bunch of sluts and not trustworthy as far as you could throw them, I decided against telling her I'm a furry. After all, she believes most of what she sees on TV.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2008)

No one in my family knows, but all my friends know. You can choose your friends, you can't choose your family.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 24, 2008)

my sister is a furry too
my bro and his kid took us to furcon, they both wore suits despite not being furry
my other bro saw CSI, took some convincing that furry was not a sex fettish but he knows how i am and cannot even write the "P" word let alone say it (i preferr wing-dang-doodle) so he knows i'm not going to be rolling around on the floor with people in a fursuit.

my mom knows we are into it, she only dis-likes it when i dissapear for hours on end to work on yet another fursuit 
she understands, we love animals and fantasy so furry fits both, and i mean i cannot recal how many times she told my sis and i to stop barking/howling/growling/neighing and meowing when we were little!!!!


----------



## Anti-Theory (Mar 24, 2008)

Naw, nobody in my family knows yet. I'm planning on taking this to the grave as far as my parents are concerned. I'm sure my mom has her suspicions, she's not stupid and is far more perceptive than I had imagined, but explaining it to her would be...difficult. She's probably seen the CSI episode too, which won't help matters... Oh well.

Oh, this is my first post too! Hi everybody! ^_^


----------



## Jonnaius (Mar 24, 2008)

No one in my family knows. I had some art (not yiff) as my desktop, and my dad came in and was like "whats that?" my brain just dropped out the back of my head. I just completely panicked, and just said "its a cool piece of art that i like". seems innocent enough, but i usually hate art. luckily my dad is not very perceptive, so he forgot (i hope). My mam, however, recently seems to be looking at me like shes gonna be sick.... its probably just me, but i think she might know something.... not just about being a furry, but about me being how can i put this?) confused... it seriously freaks me out to think she might know! im probably just being paranoid though.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 24, 2008)

Anti-Theory said:
			
		

> Naw, nobody in my family knows yet. I'm planning on taking this to the grave as far as my parents are concerned. I'm sure my mom has her suspicions, she's not stupid and is far more perceptive than I had imagined, but explaining it to her would be...difficult. She's probably seen the CSI episode too, which won't help matters... Oh well.
> 
> Oh, this is my first post too! Hi everybody! ^_^



Welcome! (offers banana bread)


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 24, 2008)

Anti-Theory said:
			
		

> Oh, this is my first post too! Hi everybody! ^_^



*waves* Hey there!



			
				Jonnaius said:
			
		

> My mam, however, recently seems to be looking at me like shes gonna be sick.... its probably just me, but i think she might know something.... not just about being a furry, but about me being how can i put this?) confused... it seriously freaks me out to think she might know! im probably just being paranoid though.



You probably are just being paranoid yes. Just don't worry about it, your parents will still love you regardless of you hobbies and stuff.
I kind of had the same feeling for a couple days after my dad walked in on me watching gay porn.:shock: It was embarrasing at the moment but now I just laugh about it. Never exactly talked about being gay to my parents either, but they know about it and never started a conversation about it either.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 24, 2008)

> No one in my family knows. I had some art (not yiff) as my desktop, and my dad came in and was like "whats that?" my brain just dropped out the back of my head. I just completely panicked, and just said "its a cool piece of art that i like". seems innocent enough, but i usually hate art. luckily my dad is not very perceptive, so he forgot (i hope). My mam, however, recently seems to be looking at me like shes gonna be sick.... its probably just me, but i think she might know something.... not just about being a furry, but about me being how can i put this?) confused... it seriously freaks me out to think she might know! im probably just being paranoid though.



Don't jump to conclusions - you dad might have thought it was cool artwork and wondered where you found it or something. Of course, he might have used _that_ tone of voice, but you didn't say anything about that.

And it's nothing to be ashamed of, just a hobby, really. Unless you're in it for the hardcore porn, tell them the truth if they ask... explain to them that it's not some sexual fetish. If it is, and you still live with your parents... probly best to not tell them.


----------



## Cygne (Mar 26, 2008)

I told my sister a couple of months ago. It didn't go over nearly as well as I'd hoped it would. She thinks it's pretty darn weird. And I've tried explaining it to her. And I suppose I've said "I'm not sexually attracted to animals" enough times that she understands that much. But she doesn't get the appeal at all...

Despite my better judgment, a few weeks ago I told my mom too. I was expecting her reaction to be even worse than my sister's, but it was bizarrely... I dunno... fascinated? xD Honestly, if it weren't the creepiest thing in the whole world to think about, I'd swear she were a furry too based on her reaction. >.<


----------



## FurTheWin (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone in my family knows (I hope not).

However, one or two of my friends may know. I were at a LAN and when I came back after leaving the computer for a couple of minutes, one of my friends were looking at the DC++ download queue, where there is a folder called "Furry".

I seriously need to install two instances of DC.

Oh well, I'll just hope he either doesn't know what furry is, didn't notice (not likely ) or is a furry himself.


I'm not ashamed to be a furry (quite the opposite), I just don't want people to know since people often seem to have a bad impression of furries.


----------



## Muir (Mar 31, 2008)

My family doesn't know, but then again they live over 6000 miles away from me. My love interest (as we call each other lol) knows, but then again he's a furry. It was a shock to him tho when he found out XD


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 31, 2008)

Most of my family has seen my drawings and understand that I draw animals & animal-people but I don't think any of them really know what a furry is. >w<


----------



## OttahMatic (Mar 31, 2008)

My parents and brother know.

It gets annoying when anything my brother and I are talking about something that vaguely references furries, inflation or vore, because he'll immediately dismiss his normal thoughts to point it out.

"Wow, I had no idea coral cannibalizes other coral. 's pretty fucked-up if you ask m--"
"VORE."


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Mar 31, 2008)

My husband and son are also furries. 
My mother, sister and brother-in-law know. My mom is cool with it. She loves the artwork. My sister thinks furries are a cult and that I've been brainwashed. She says she knows all about furries cause someone she used to work with was one. My sister is the one who is cuckoo.


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 31, 2008)

does my family knows what i like to fap to ?

futa/hentai/lolicon/guro/tent/scaly/furry ? 

no. 
in b4 "it's a lifestyle"


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 31, 2008)

No... no. My parents wouldn't get it, they're complete fucking idiots. But they'd understand possibly since they know my love for anthropomorphic animals and well, animals in general.  

At school though plenty of people know I'm a furry. Sometimes they're freaked out and others think it's kind of "cool".


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 1, 2008)

I told my mom a couple of days ago, she was confused but accepting, apparently she hasnt seen that episode of CSI.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my mom/dad don't know, my brother might, i dunno...

we've all seen that CSI episode, but my family are pretty open minded so it might be safe

everyone outside my immediate family would disown me, as they already think we're weird for not liking football and playing the "videos games"


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 1, 2008)

well as for my family they can't seem to accept i love dragons because i am too obsessive over it.they did not see that CSI episode because i don't watch that kind of thing.i don't know if any of you have heard about this but my family does not like FA and they say i can't submit there on a art community like my pixel art,stories,poems even photos i have a feeling they are trying to invade my life and some odd stuff.i never told them at all they found out and can't seem to stop gripeing at me over furries and dragons.my dad does not like dragons and furries he has issues with anyone who is a furry he found out i read dragon books.he tells me i can't speak to my online furry and scalie friends on messengers my mother is like that too and i am really sick of her doing that.i don't know if my brother and sister know i am a dragon but i never told them because it's none of their business.from what i know is that my family has serious issues with the fandom thinking they don't care for any of that.i just wish they'd stay out of my life and stop corrupting my fantasties


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

My family knows now, but they still believe being a furry is synonymous with gay sex.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 1, 2008)

My family found out I'm zoo due to a freak accident... don't think letting them know I'm a furry would surprise them much, or that they'd much care given that I'm already something detestable in their mind xD


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 1, 2008)

My family knows, and some of my friends, I'm kinda open about it. so far it hasn't come back to bite me in the tail (yet!)


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 1, 2008)

family knows and friends kinda like it, they wanted me to draw them as anthros..so im lucky^^ and yeah im open about it with the collar and the name of my fursona on it...- starts dancing-


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 1, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> family knows and friends kinda like it, they wanted me to draw them as anthros..so im lucky^^ and yeah im open about it with the collar and the name of my fursona on it...- starts dancing-


Wow, Now there's a dream response 
Lucky ba**ard xD


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 1, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:
			
		

> Aldog076 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right? mine are _ok_ with it, but I get the whole "raised eyebrow" thing.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> RaiN_WolF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did get one person in my close family is my older brother but he knows im a little wired to begin with but hes jest as wired as i in different ways..cousins give me shit for being furry but they give me shit for anything wired i do so it works it self out..


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 1, 2008)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> hehe, I told my mom, she doesn't seem to remember...
> 
> If she remebered, she would asociate me with that infamous csi episode ( furry one)


Too many times have I heard this. Precisely why I, myself, have yet to tell anyone that doesn't already know from various message boards. Especially my family. They're the kind that would seem to............think odd a person like me, if you will.  Now, from a certain message board, it's being used for blackmail. 
*growls*
Though, to be quite honest, I wish I could just let it out. Yet, for some odd reason, I fear the raised eyebrows and would feel as though I was made an outcast. No offense against furries, none at all.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 1, 2008)

Calibrius133701 said:
			
		

> Silva-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, been there done that. it sucks huh?


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> Calibrius133701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *nods*


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 2, 2008)

My sister knows and so does my male cousin. He is basicaly my best friend and really doesn't understand it but likes dragon artwork. He and I are D&D nerds so he has some grasp of it though. Sister could care less. We just have cons in common and comic interests now. I managed to get her into Circles.

Mom doesn't know but probably wouldn't care so much. I watched the CSI episode and laughed at it. Sure it was demeaning but hell I can laugh at myself so no harm. Most of the people around where I am at concentrate on hateing Democrates and gays. So being furry would just be another thing to add to the pile if I ever came out as one (not a Democrat).


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

No one in my family knows I'm a furry. I don't at all plan on saying anything about it. I'm not intensely afraid of anyone knowing, but I really prefer not.


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2008)

actually all of my family exept for my brother know I'm a furry just as much as they all know I'm gay


----------



## Huli (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, my family -sorta- has an idea of what a furry is... My brother and two of my sisters know what they are, and just kind of shrug it off with a "to each their own" concept. = I don't know if my mother would exactly approve of it--she'd think certain concepts of it were icky, maybe express her opinion, but just leave it at that.  My dad would think it would be just plain -weird-, but he'd try to make a joke out of it and shrug it off. XD So~, yeah--my family knows to some extent that I'm a fur--I mean, sometimes I'll walk around the house wearing a fox tail and ears, sooo........ XD Yup!  My family knows that I'm a fur! And so do all my friends irl and online! ^^


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 5, 2008)

Im scared to death to have anyone in my family or little circle of friends find out. I have no idea what they would think and im really scared to find out D:


----------



## Ator (Apr 5, 2008)

Wanna say someone about this but don't really gonna do that... Anyway, parents and sister knows that I like animals and anthro because they saw my art. Actually I have no friends, so there are no way other people can find this out, they're just not interesting in that.


----------



## Rehka (Apr 5, 2008)

My mom knows I make fursuits, my dad has seen my art, my fiancÃ©e got me into the fandom in the firstplace and my son and i cruise FA with the mature filter on sometimes... yeah i think they know, mom and dad know about as well as they can without me actually saying "I'm a furry", my mom would be a furry I bet, she's always talking about how it would be cool to be an animal and has some online furry friends that make fursuits, my dad is kind of indiferent, but I think he kind of likes my arts >.>

My brother and I aren't close enough for me to tell him, theres no real reason to, and my fianceÃ©'s parents are nuts, and all my extended family lives 4+ hours away... so yeah...

What friends I do have know, and don't care, or atleast, dont make a deal out of it...


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

No they don't , although it wouldn't mind because they are pretty much open minded , I know sooner or later they're going to find out


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 6, 2008)

my two younger brothers does, and they are furries too


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 8, 2008)

well for my part the people y no they dont really care there happy
y draw and stuff they no cuse wan y learnd about the communaty
y just burst out made a hate with wolf hear and told everybody
y no about it and how y felt stupid to av not drawn picture
just beacuse of my speritual link to my drawing


----------



## lovennight (Apr 8, 2008)

My family is very open so i tell them what i am like im bi and im a wolf furry they don't seem to mind my mother just says hey what can we do i mean your my child i love you know matter what. that's why i love my mom she just doesn't care about what i do unless it's staying out passed 10:30pm lol


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 11, 2008)

no, but my dad might have a hunch form the comics i read,but other than that no. also to highly,trust with life kind of freinds i've told. 8)
oh and what was that CSI episode about?


----------



## Jack (Apr 12, 2008)

well I know how it can be hard to tell someone close to you that you are a furry because you dont know what their reaction is going to be like. but if you really want to tell someone just tell them. even if their reaction is bad once you hit bottom there is nowhere left to go but up. and if they dont know what a furry is this is your chance to tell them what furry is really all about and not what all those haters haft to say. so accept and be proud of your furryness!


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 12, 2008)

though no one knows i am sorta a furry, there's this one girl at school who i'm almost completely sure is a furry

dunno how to approach her though


----------



## Turioko (Apr 12, 2008)

No, well, my Mom does but it's " Mom, have you heard of the Furry Fandom?"   

" Nope " 

"Well, that can be good or bad, figuring that I'm apart of it and theres alot of Stereotypes around. "

"Did you clean your room?" 

My Father would strike it down immediately, so I'd have to say no, my parents don't know.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep!! And wierdly, they have no problem with it at all.
My parents learned about the "furry lifestyle" or, what being a furry is by reading some stuff on here and fursuit communities on LJ. 
See, I got beat up while I was in my fursuit by an RA here on my college campus (long story...) and they wanted to know some stuff.
They think it's cool- and I've always been pretending that I was an animal since an early age, so I suppose they see it as normal or second nature to me. ^_^


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 16, 2008)

all of my immediate family does


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

pretty much everyone except my parents friends know!

Be proud and shout it out loud!


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Well everyone except for my close family knows... probably because I would have trouble explaining to them rationally and would end up going and acting like Boris Johnson *I clutter so when I'm nervous I well... fumbleator ise*

They won't know what a furry is, they won't care, so I guess all life carries on


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2008)

Slayn said:
			
		

> pretty much everyone except my parents friends know!
> 
> Be proud and shout it out loud!



This has inspired me to talk to everyone I know about the BDSM cave I normally go to. I also happen to be a leather outfit designer. So, really, its like their business to know.


----------



## Arc (Apr 22, 2008)

They don't know...
But I think I will tell it to my mother very soon.(My Father lives far away)
It won't be a big problem at all.
She already knows that I am a big Wolf-Fan.
I think I just explain what anthropomrophism is and show her some art on DA.
She is very opeminded too...so i guess it will be easy.


----------



## DR4IG (Apr 22, 2008)

My mum knows, In fact she was the one who suggested that it was entirely possible for someone to have a totem or spirit assosiated with them, And then there's my stepdad.. .. We like my Stepdad. XD He doesn't know but I don't think he'd care either as long as it didn't interfere with his TV. All three of my brothers know, In fact the next youngest one thinks that furry smut has some of the nicest drawn boobs in art. XD

I also think my little sister is turning furry on me, But no way of knowing just yet..!


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmmmm no I don't think they do.  They do, however know how much I love animals so I don't think it would be a shock at all really.  I'm more worried about the whole gay thing you know?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 22, 2008)

I try to keep my personal life as far away from my family as possible. I know they wouldn't care, but it's one of those things you don't go out of your way to bring up, you know? Like, my dad is a huge Trekkie, I could be all like "It's pretty much the same thing" but my mom... she never shuts up. I try not to talk to her. I love her to death but she thinks she knows everything about everything and she always has to have the last word.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 22, 2008)

i am lucky as my younger sister (3 years younger) is just as furry as i am and she also loves to make and wear fursuits so we always have a costume buddy to pal around with.

my mom does not care aside from the fact we are "wasting our time" with the furry stuff and making costumes...but she says that bout our anime obsession too.

my brothers are all WAY older, one went to furcon w/us and even wore a suit, one is a CSI fan and thought that's what furries were about but i convinced him otherwise, one i don't see much so i don't know...(but who cares cause i hardly see him)

my dad don't care either and he supports my costume making (emotionally and money wise as he has paid for alot of my fur in the past as part of our tradittional "pre-chosen" b-day x-mas present deals) and he understands how the fandom's negative image is not its real image and he says that its only natural for the media to focus on sex...

so yeah i'm pretty lucky as my friends and family are either into or don't mind the furry stuff and aside from the internest i have yet to come accross furry hate.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Me and my older brother are furs but we keep it between us and close friends not family i guess


----------



## ZeeDog (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, my dad found some fursuit porn I downloaded out of curiosity, and that led to a more than year long battle of who I am with my parents. Everything was attacked, my furdom, my gayness, my mate, my interest in politics, and they even got some guy to diagnose me with Aspergers syndrome. I was brutally wounded, totally isolated, and just plain unstable, and fell into depression. But thanks to a good friend, I got in contact with my boyfriend, and well, he helped me get through it all. My parents started loosening my leash after I started college and saw all they'd done to me, and am basicaly totally free to do anything now that I have a laptop. Me and my mate are still together, 2 years strong. My entire family found out in the process, though they more important problems now, like my cousin and sister stealing alcohol >_>


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2008)

No, they don't, and I plan to keep it that way. I really don't want to think about what they'd do to me if they found out I was a furry. >_>;


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 24, 2008)

oh shit that was close

i was just sitting up here reading and my mom came up looking for this (http://www.techdo.com/images/largest-know-star.htm)
because i'd shown it to her before and she wanted to show it to her friends.

of course the tab i accidentally misclick on is the one with FA open.  hopefully i'm still in the clear though...


----------



## Kitch (Apr 26, 2008)

My parents know, but they associate the fandom with Fritz the Cat (the movie, not the comic, even worse), so they think it's kinda funny.

Fortunately, Dad likes Fritz the Cat.


----------



## eevachu (Apr 26, 2008)

No one in my family knows, and I frankly don't care if they find out.  As long as I don't make a big stink about things, they won't either.  

Which is the main problem I see when people tell they're family about it, they treat it like they're coming out of the closet.  Which is actually really quite comical. xD

Besides, not like any of them actually know what a furry is.


----------



## thomasa (Apr 27, 2008)

My girlfriend knows full well the things I indulge myself in, and she's perfectly fine and supportive of it 

My family wouldn't really care; my mom for the longest time did the whole "you know if you were gay we wouldn't care" speech


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty much all my relatives know about my furryness. It's kinda hard to hide when you're traveling around the world for cons.
Altough, I'm still getting comments like "Oh, you're going to one of those gaming things again?"

I think my mom knows best just what my furryness is all about, me having shown her a few of my favourite comics and such. Would't tell her about my spooge directory, tough. But I wouldn't be too surprised should she have guessed about it already.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 27, 2008)

My family doesn't know that I'm a furry pr0n artist, but when I told my mom I was accompanying my GF to another city to sell artwork for money at a "furry convention", she said "You can draw!  How come you're not one of those furries?  Get out there and make some money!"


----------



## Kitch (Apr 28, 2008)

ChemicalWolf said:


> My family doesn't know that I'm a furry pr0n artist, but when I told my mom I was accompanying my GF to another city to sell artwork for money at a "furry convention", she said "You can draw!  How come you're not one of those furries?  Get out there and make some money!"


Well, after that, why not tell her you're a furry?  She doesn't need to know you're a pr0n artist. =P


----------



## Cmdr-A (Apr 29, 2008)

No. And will never. They already hate me enough as is just being who I am >.> Don't want to add more things to the list. Parents should be supporting really no matter what >.> Whats happening with our worlds society today? Seriously :/


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Nope, but I'm not really too worried about it.  The only ones who might bother me about it if they find out are my younger brothers, but they'd get bored with it after a while as with everything else they annoyed me over.  My parents and older brother probably wouldn't know what it is or care.


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

My Mom and sisters dont know im a furry, Even though Im farely knew , I dont have a brother, or father, So they cant know 
I think my mom wouldnt like it, shes in her 50s :O
I think shes to old to understand, I definetly wouldnt tell my best friend Chris, He allready brings up enough stuff, lmao

I never watch CSI. Im still into cartoons, and comedies, What happens in the "Famous CSI Episode"?

Furry conventions, Are there age requirements? Or just for the Adult sections? I wouldnt mind checking them out, I seen a few advertisments, But couldnt see if I needed to be so old, So I didnt look.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

No, and I want it that way for now.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm. My family knows I draw the stuff, but nothing more.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 30, 2008)

I never made a habit of going around telling my parents or my brother about furry, or the fact that I am one, I just... tend to be really bad at hiding things.  Y'know, leave one picture up on your desktop and suddenly everyone in the house knows. XD My mom actually kinda likes them, though.


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

Feth, no.

Sure, my mom probably wouldn't care, and I don't give a shit what my siblings think, but my dad...

Well, he once said "Hey, I think we should let gays in the army! Lots of them! And then we should start a ground war with China!"

And he wasn't kidding, either.

I mean, I'm not gay, but I am bi. And Emperor knows what he'd do to me if he found out I was a bi furry...

I think my brother might know, though. He called me "foxboy" a few days ago, and once, when we were at a restaurant, he leaned over to me, and whispered "foxcock" in my ear....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 30, 2008)

No, and I doubt they've ever heard the word in that context.


----------



## sgolem (May 1, 2008)

My brother knows.  We joke about it all the time.  Usually I'm the one that starts it.

He was actually flattered when I drew a raccoon character inspired by him.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

My mom called me furry today.  Referencing my long, thick hair and goatee...


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 1, 2008)

Mom doesn't know, but she is probably the only one in the family I would tell.  We are very close, so she might be OK with the whole thing.

I just recently told one of my closer friends... first person I've ever told, anonymously or not.  Things are getting interesting... April was such a kick-ass month XD


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

Nope my family doesn't know, and I don't intend on telling them untill I've graduated from college and I am completely indepent from them. My mother and father and entire mothers side wouldn't care, but my fathers....thats another story (my grandparents on my fathers side are going pay for my college education, I intend on moving back to the states)


----------



## DamienLunas (May 1, 2008)

Just recently, I tried to tell my brother. I made this huge thing about it, and I kept stressing over it wondering how he was going to take it. Eventually (after failing at learning windows movie maker in hopes of "Set video->Run away") I just bit the bullet and told him. His words exactly were, "Oh yeah. I knew that for a while." The wall still has the dents from my head.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Nope my family doesn't know, and I don't intend on telling them untill I've graduated from college and I am completely indepent from them. My mother and father and entire mothers side wouldn't care, but my fathers....thats another story (my grandparents on my fathers side are going pay for my college education, I intend on moving back to the states)



Then don't... tell them... ever?

It's not like you're trying to tell them why you don't want a girlfriend or something. Not everyone under the sun has to know you're furry.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 1, 2008)

Well my cousin knows, and he's fine, he's just interested as to what on earth it means, and my parents have probably seen some of my doodles of anthro foxes, but they don't know I'm a furry or what it is even, althhough if I want to get a fursuit before I leave school I'm gonna have to either be nice n' sneaky or come out


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

my mom called furries perverted fools so umm yes
my brothers think furries are cool though


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

If people want I'll tell my mother right now and she'll just laugh cause she'll have no idea what it is.


----------



## Greyscale (May 1, 2008)

My parents are at the point where they probally wouldn't care anymore.
My 12yo brother might think its interesting, whereas my 7yo brother yould be comfused.
My grandparents would probally freak, but my family is a little messed up anyways so i'm not really sure.

And no, I don't plan on telling them untill it becomes relevent.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Then don't... tell them... ever?
> 
> It's not like you're trying to tell them why you don't want a girlfriend or something. Not everyone under the sun has to know you're furry.



Well yeah, but the point is that my grandparents are very conservative. And republicans. They don't like homosexuals, mexicans. When you imagine republicans. Thats who they are. But they are very good people. It's just that the fear of my saying that I'm Bisexual (I don't know for sure yet I'm looking into it) that I could loose my college funding. But i doubt that. Mabey the next time I go to the states I can bring it up during coffee or something....

Heh, if I wanted everyone under the sun to know I am a furry I would just walk around town in a fursuit with my name on the back. 

Would be funny to see someone do that....


----------



## Summercat (May 1, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Well yeah, but the point is that my grandparents are very conservative. And republicans. They don't like homosexuals, mexicans. When you imagine republicans. Thats who they are. But they are very good people. It's just that the fear of my saying that I'm Bisexual (I don't know for sure yet I'm looking into it) that I could loose my college funding. But i doubt that. Mabey the next time I go to the states I can bring it up during coffee or something....
> 
> Heh, if I wanted everyone under the sun to know I am a furry I would just walk around town in a fursuit with my name on the back.
> 
> Would be funny to see someone do that....



Would you help pay for my fursuit if I did it? I'll collect monies, any ammount =D


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I cant remember if I ever replied on this before XD but I am too lazy to check through 14 pages, so here goes (or goes again) Most of my close family (parents, brother, aunts etc) know that I have a serious love towards animals, that I have since childhood prefered the company of an animal rather than a human. So in a way they know that I am a furry, but they do not (as far as I am concerned) know the word "furry" Only my great grand cousin (whom is also my best non furry friend through 25 years) know what the word furry means, and she accepts it and think its cool, however its not something that interests her


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

Summercat said:


> Would you help pay for my fursuit if I did it? I'll collect monies, any ammount =D



You know I WOULD pay to see that, would be insanely funny to see you running through Nordstan in a fursuit shouting "I'm a furry!"


----------



## NornHound (May 2, 2008)

Ahh.. I'm not sure about my family. My twin sister Dusk is a furry, my other sister isn't _a_ furry but she knows quite well what it is, and doesn't really like the fandom but.. likes some art. <-- mixed.

Everyone else knows I'm an animal fan, and they have seen some of my current art and everything from primary school and earlier, but.. they probably don't care that I like anthropomorphics, since I've got a lot of anthro movies and draw it. But I think it would be going a bit far to say _I am a furry!_ because it's just another interest/hobby =P I wouldn't say I'm an Alien/Xenomorph because I simply love Giger's Aliens, but as for furry title + family.. only if I'm the type to go convention-ing and fursuiting.


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 27, 2008)

yeah my parents know, dont really care.

my gf knows she is too.

all my friends know too they dont care LOL


----------



## Wovstah (May 27, 2008)

Everybody in my family knows, and they see nothing wrong with it.  They just see it as my hobby, which it basically is. ^_^'


----------



## Kajy (May 27, 2008)

Mmm... I might have accidentally hinted at it, sometimes, but no one here really knows what a furry is or anything, so... Yeah :x

No one knows.


----------



## RailRunner (May 27, 2008)

Pretty sure no one in my immediate family knows for sure, but one of my cousins (also a furry) does.


----------



## Aurali (May 27, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Minu (May 27, 2008)

My sisters know--My older one seems to not like furries, but said that she wouldn't 'disown' me for it.  Only that she was concerned. -snort-  And my younger sister always parrots my older one, and she has made jabs about 'furry suits' before.  But the rest of my family doesn't. =P

I don't see how it would matter, either.  I'm not intending on getting into any trouble, and when I do go to a con I can just tell my mom it's a bit like Anime Detour was, only with more art and fursuits and less cosplay.


----------



## Ulfursson (May 27, 2008)

I'll usually have clean furry wallpapers on my PCs, but I've never really felt it's a part of my lifestyle any more than the rest of the art I enjoy is. With that said, I don't feel any particular need to share it with anyone but those who know and appreciate it - the rest of the furry community.


----------



## Otokage (May 27, 2008)

Do I look like I wanna die? If my parents find out, I'd be dead. XP


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (May 27, 2008)

Well they know i have an interest in furry things, they just don't know that they are furry related. I also don't feel i need to make an announcement to them about one of my hobbies. Also they probably would get the wrong idea, and i just don't need that. My friends do know, well one of them and he though it was funny but didn't really care.


----------



## Seas (May 27, 2008)

No one non-furry knows about it...
I actually wonder if my sister got suspicious on seeing the same creature in different poses like since 100 years or so on my msn pictures...


----------



## Bambi (May 27, 2008)

My mom knows that I'm fur -- my step dad does too.

They don't bug me about it.

Heh, my moms even been to a convention to drop stuff off for my sister, so it's all good. :3


----------



## RetroCorn (May 27, 2008)

none of mine do, although i'm currently trying to figure out a means to tell them and... get away with it shall we say?... i wouldn't tell them at all but for the fact that i realy _realy_ want to attend a convention and get more involved in the furry community.

the only thing i can see them disagreeing with would be the yiff, since they already know i prefer to draw animals/furries. my friend however would be more open minded i think, which is why i'll tell her first.

i'm also looking for meetups in my area to see how soon i need to attempt to break it to them, all in all i hope to be able to attend anthrocon 09 and maybe some of the other furry conventions.


----------



## sikdrift (May 28, 2008)

My mom and my sister knows about it. They happen to know before I even told them... and they're cool with it. 
Don't really want to tell my dad or he will go crazy, but I think he gets the idea.


----------



## ExTo (May 28, 2008)

My brother knows, he rarely comments but it's obvious it annoys him greatly. I'm sure he'd blast me all the time about that under other circumstances, but a few things lead him to remain mostly silent. He does regularly ask me why I'm not interested in drawing humans, though, to a point where it gets really aggravating. Heck if I can answer that anyway.

I also told my father I was somewhat interested by a very unusual lifestyle and that I have an equally unusual attraction to something, but I didn't say what exactly. He hardly seems to mind at all - it's not just tolerance here, I truly believe it doesn't affect him. I think that's because signs indicated worse than what I told him, so my situation, against all odds, appears to have been a _relief_ to him. I assume that if he falls on furry on the net eventually, he'll connect the dots. That's just a matter of time IMO, notably since he knows what DeviantArt is.


----------



## DamienLunas (May 28, 2008)

My brother and all my close friends know that I'm a furry. We get to joke around about it; it's pretty cool.


----------



## Slayn (May 28, 2008)

my parents know but my mom thinks its only for the porn.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 28, 2008)

No one in my family uses the internet enough to know what it is but me so I'm not even going to try to explain it. I can't honestly think of a situation where it would be any of their business anyway.


----------



## Plague-Angel (May 28, 2008)

I would probably thrown out of the House if my Parents knew what im into :neutral:
Damn christian fanatics...
My brother seems to know, he sometimes make stupid jokes about it. :roll:


----------



## RetroCorn (May 28, 2008)

Plague-Angel said:


> I would probably thrown out of the House if my Parents knew what im into :neutral:
> Damn christian fanatics...



well see thats pretty much my problem as well, they're pretty tolerant of my doings but i'm not sure how they would react to this... there are several possibilities of what could happen. they could just accept it, or they could ban me from the internet. which i won't accept.

so i'm pretty well stuck between a rock and a hard place, so to speak.


----------



## ExTo (May 28, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> so i'm pretty well stuck between a rock and a hard place, so to speak.



Pretty much the case for every furry really, and so many, many more people too.


----------



## RetroCorn (May 28, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Pretty much the case for every furry really, and so many, many more people too.



indeed.


----------



## Monak (May 28, 2008)

Whats funny is I've always been a furry , even before I knew that is what it was called or that there were others like me , the bad part is that the pictures I drew and said who I was when I was young and having less then understanding parents I ended up in a mental hospital.  I told one of my sisters a year ago that the pictures I draw are me , she kinda gets it though I don't know if she knows what a furry is , I may tell her some day.  Now adays I don't hide it and hell I've even flipped through a sketch book and asked my dad what he thought of my work (huge perv) so anything with boobs looks good to him.  My fiancee loves me to death , she is the only one close to me who calls me Monak , she loves me fursona so much she even let me turn her into a member of my species.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 28, 2008)

Everyone in my family is well pretty anti-furry.

As am I!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 28, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> Everyone in my family is well pretty anti-furry.
> 
> As am I!



An anti-furry furry on a furry forum?


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 28, 2008)

Despite the impression she got from watching the famous furry episode of CSI, my grandma thinks me being a furry is cute.  When I brought it all up to her she even seemed excited about me getting a fursuit.  Haha...

My mom doesn't say much about it.  She's always liked my art, furry and non-furry.  She also watched that CSI episode so she thinks furries are perverted freaks like that, which we all know isn't too far from the truth.  But yeah, mostly she's quiet about it.  I don't think she really cares.

I tried to explain it to my uncle once but he just thought I was weird as usual and couldn't understand any of it, so I dropped it and have never brought it up with him again.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 28, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> An anti-furry furry on a furry forum?



I've explained why I am here in numerous threads and I shall do so again.

I'm here mostly to gain an edjumication and material about the fandom so I can better balance a comic I am making. 
If everything goes as planned then it will be released here aswell.


----------



## ExTo (May 28, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> I've explained why I am here in numerous threads and I shall do so again.
> 
> I'm here mostly to gain an edjumication and material about the fandom so I can better balance a comic I am making.
> If everything goes as planned then it will be released here aswell.



It's a pretty noble goal actually, I like the idea of turning both sides to ridicule... be hateful as much as you want, so long as you distribute it evenly. 

Really from what I've seen of you anyway I wouldn't qualify you as an anti-furry. Non-furry of course, but not anti-furry. As in, non-furries would just be plain disinterested and would have a balanced, that-is-fine-though-this-is-not view of the various aspects of the fandom. Anti-furries would just scream murder every time the string of letters f-u-r is seen.

That's subjective and I just made it up, but you're more of a non-furry that makes a comic about it than an anti-furry it seems to me.


----------



## Dragon-lover (May 28, 2008)

My folks know I'm into Dragons...

 They found out when I left one of my sketch books out, Which contained...lets say colourful drawings inside it... (I shit myself when she told me...Waiting for the OMG!!! what is this speech..that never came) She just said that I should maybe keep it put away..In case my sister got hold of it and damaged it...

My folks really don't care...I've been a dragon lover all my life.. I guess the step to drawing dragon "Love" and hanging out with Fur's and other dragon's was bound to happen at some time... 

I've even told mum that I'm gonna head to Midfur X in Melb later this year...


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 29, 2008)

My parents know, IDK about my family.


----------



## Entlassen (May 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> and having less then understanding parents I ended up in a mental hospital.



...

Wow.


----------



## ExTo (May 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> Whats funny is I've always been a furry , even before I knew that is what it was called or that there were others like me , the bad part is that the pictures I drew and said who I was when I was young and having less then understanding parents I ended up in a mental hospital.  I told one of my sisters a year ago that the pictures I draw are me , she kinda gets it though I don't know if she knows what a furry is , I may tell her some day.  Now adays I don't hide it and hell I've even flipped through a sketch book and asked my dad what he thought of my work (huge perv) so anything with boobs looks good to him.  My fiancee loves me to death , she is the only one close to me who calls me Monak , she loves me fursona so much she even let me turn her into a member of my species.



Can't help to feel a bit sorry about what you, huh, went through in the past, but I'm really glad to see things are better for you now. Guess it's a bit therianthropic in your case, huh?


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 29, 2008)

I'm from Irish up-bringing so between bi-polar screaming and reprimanding the little my family knows about my personal life the better!!
Would they be cool with it?.....
*shudders* 
A few friends that I have adopted as family know and are supportive!!! Cookies, and pizza for them<33


Hah, I just laugh to myself all the time, thinking about how in the future "maybe" finding Miss. Right and having a Fur wedding and have my own litter....Our fucking X-mas card family picture is going to ROCK!!!

<33

(\   /)
 ^_^


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> Whats funny is I've always been a furry , even before I knew that is what it was called or that there were others like me , the bad part is that the pictures I drew and said who I was when I was young and having less then understanding parents I ended up in a mental hospital.  I told one of my sisters a year ago that the pictures I draw are me , she kinda gets it though I don't know if she knows what a furry is , I may tell her some day.  Now adays I don't hide it and hell I've even flipped through a sketch book and asked my dad what he thought of my work (huge perv) so anything with boobs looks good to him.  My fiancee loves me to death , she is the only one close to me who calls me Monak , she loves me fursona so much she even let me turn her into a member of my species.





Wow...
seriously I have always drawn myself with Rabbit ears, ever since I started drawing, it must be a sub-conscious thing...like hey your different from everyone else heres why*shrugs shoulders*

Really sorry you had to go through all that mental anguish.....*sniffles*
but hey on the bright side your  fiancee sounds awesome I'm glad that you are gona have a happy ending ever after and all that good stuff!!1!


Cheers Mate,

May the best of your past, be the worst of your future.

~me

(\   /)
 ^_^


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

There are four people in the world who know I'm a furry, not a one of whom is  in my family. My dad and sister live in another state, and my mum has a complete collection of CSI DVDs. I don't go out of the way to cover it up, but I don't tell people about it either. Previously, when people asked why I only ever drew animals, I just said I couldn't draw people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 29, 2008)

Yes two of my three sibblings do, and they do not seem to mind, one even likes the idea.


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

My mom does, but she understands that kind of crap.

It'd be useless to share it with my siblings or father.  I just enjoy their company in different ways.  It's not like they need to know every intimate detail of my life.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 30, 2008)

Mum: "Furry... whats that?"
Me: "nevermind"


----------



## Tannonclaw (May 31, 2008)

I came from a very moral family, but they all know that me, my sis and my brother are furry. 
Having your family know you're furry is kind of like coming out. They accept it or they think you have mental problems and try to get you exorcised. lol.

but yeah- I've been in the fandom since I was 8 even though at the time I didn't really know what it was. my big brother introduced me to it, helped me make my first character and I had thought it was the coolest thing. Like making up my own cartoon.

around 7th grade he started bringing us to furmeets. I remember after my first meet I had cried but I came back. I think I was scared and felt neglected because I didn't know anyone. Now I think my RL fandom friends are as much a part of my family as my own family is.

My mom has told me before that I couldn't go to some cons, when I was younger. She had said she didn't want me hanging out with those freaks- but heck, I was just thinking if I can be comfortable with this fandom, who's saying that there aren't other people exactly like me in it anyways? and it's true.


----------



## Erro (May 31, 2008)

My family would probably think I hunt for pelts if I told them I was a fur, so I don't bother xD


----------



## Midnight Silence (May 31, 2008)

I would tell them, but they're clueless as to what a furry even is. So no.


----------



## Wulffrith (May 31, 2008)

My family knows, or at least I've told them, I think that my dad and one of my brothers wouldn't remember though.  Anyway, none of my family members really care about my weird hobbies.  I find that it's the people I work with that would give me crap about it, not my family members.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 1, 2008)

two of my three siblings do, my youngest brother seems to like it and my sister doesn't really care, never bothered telling anyone else cause i know mom wouldn't care either way either. My dad and my other brother would just make fun so i don't tell them.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 1, 2008)

Let's see, my younger brothers know and my girlfriend does too and she is also a fur too but my parents know what I draw but they have no clue what its called.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a furry, but if I was one, my mom most likely would have no idea what it was..and would probably associate it all with fursuit fucking. My brother's internet-savvy, but he doesn't go on the kind of sites I do (like 4chan and stuff) so I'm sure he doesn't know what it is, either. So if I was one, I'm sure they would not give a fuck.


----------



## YukiKazamura (Jun 4, 2008)

My mother knows and isn't too pleased about it. My stepdad knows and tends to avoid the subject.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sure that they have suspicions from all the hints I've dropped, but so far I haven't told anyone. It feels strange making a fursuit, under the cover of a mascot costume, and asking how it looks to my family and they seem to approve of it.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 4, 2008)

Krugg said:


> I'm sure that they have suspicions from all the hints I've dropped, but so far I haven't told anyone. It feels strange making a fursuit, under the cover of a mascot costume, and asking how it looks to my family and they seem to approve of it.



i was making "fursuits" LONG before i knew what they or furries were XD
i made a costume of my dog, a white griffon and a few cosplay ones of ryo-oki and ken-oki and kilala YEARS before i learned of furries.
and my parents apporoved of my costume making and helped fund my costume making... so having furry fandom related to my costume making made them fully understand why i like this furry business so much.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 4, 2008)

My brother knows, and he's fine with it so long as i'm not fucking the family dog. My sister's the only other person who knows what a furry is, but she's blonde, so I'm pretty safe. If she can't figure out I'm gay either, despite having a BOYFRIEND, it's best to let her be.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jun 4, 2008)

my mother and brother know  and are cool with it


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 4, 2008)

Dad knows now, and I wouldn't be surprised if Mom does as well or at least suspects it...


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 5, 2008)

Upon further recollection, I remember showing my brother old Jeremy Bernal drawings from his free site(at the time) and his response was, "Does that guy make stickers of those bunnies?  I wanna put one on my truck."

Was an amusing moment.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thietogreth said:


> My family knows I'm a furry but could careless at what a furry is or what it means...it's rather anoying.



yes, because they MUST care about it, because it's such a HUGE DEAL. 

haha, no.


----------



## CaptainMustard (Jun 5, 2008)

My mom's seen that csi episode, so now she's got that image in her head whenever it comes to the fandom. so no, no one in my family knows about it.

I have a few local friends that are furs as well, though, and they all know.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 5, 2008)

None of my family knows. I'm kind of afraid they'll get the wrong message and judge me.
But like CaptainMustard, I have a few irl friends who know, three of which are furs themselves. One of them, a Vixen, was surprised to hear I've been a furry since I was a young boy. =P



CaptainMustard said:


> My mom's seen that csi episode, so now she's got that image in her head whenever it comes to the fandom.


Hmm.. can anybody link me to a site where I can see said episode? I'd like to know how we're being depicted by mass media.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 5, 2008)

My mother nearly found out yesterday when she looked at my laptop (with this forum up) and my sketchbook with some anthro drawings I was doing. I managed to distract her, though. I just couldn't be bothered explaining the whole thing to her...

I don't know anyone that's furry. I know a few /b/tards, so they view furries in a pretty negative light, though.


----------



## Denarin (Jun 5, 2008)

my mother doesnt know with good reason...this woman thinks anime is a way for japan to warp people's minds :: rolls eyes:: just imagine what she would say if she knew i was a furry...or bi >.>


----------



## Cero (Jun 5, 2008)

My family doesn't know that i'm a furry... I just don't think of them as being very open minded people...


----------



## ExTo (Jun 5, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> My mother nearly found out yesterday when she looked at my laptop (with this forum up) and my sketchbook with some anthro drawings I was doing. I managed to distract her, though. I just couldn't be bothered explaining the whole thing to her...
> 
> I don't know anyone that's furry. I know a few /b/tards, so they view furries in a pretty negative light, though.



Yeersh, that's icky. Lack of privacy in the home, I'll take? I know the feeling. Only thing that saves me from being "unmasked" is the noisy staircase, because apparently my room is public domain around this house (and yet my parents' and brother's aren't, which bugs me greatly).


----------



## CaptainMustard (Jun 5, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> None of my family knows. I'm kind of afraid they'll get the wrong message and judge me.
> But like CaptainMustard, I have a few irl friends who know, three of which are furs themselves. One of them, a Vixen, was surprised to hear I've been a furry since I was a young boy. =P
> 
> 
> Hmm.. can anybody link me to a site where I can see said episode? I'd like to know how we're being depicted by mass media.



you can watch the full episode here


----------



## Kibakun (Jun 5, 2008)

My father and siblings don't care. My mom was silent about it till a few days ago, when she gave me the "don't wear a tail in public" talk, and also telling me not to "waste my life" with this subculture. Now she wants me to explain it, she's slightly open minded, but also a right-wing conservative Christian. 

I'm wondering if it's actually an issue of her pride, if she doesn't want people associating her son with deviant activity. Yes, I live in a upper middle class conservative town.

All of my friends know, I wear a tail everywhere. I was mentioned in a freshman's "what I learned in my first year in high school" speech (I'm a junior) quote "I learned that they don't enforce the dress code very well. I mean you don't have to wear shoes and can even wear a tail."



Pandaf said:


> I never watch CSI. Im still into cartoons, and comedies, What happens in the "Famous CSI Episode"?
> 
> Furry conventions, Are there age requirements? Or just for the Adult sections? I wouldnt mind checking them out, I seen a few advertisments, But couldnt see if I needed to be so old, So I didnt look.



In the infamous CSI episode, they portrayed the furry fandom as nothing but a sexual fetish. The showed a "convention" where every attendant was in fursuit, and having orgies in the convention rooms. In the end they reveal that the ranger/law enforcement agent confused a drunken, barfing fursuiter w/ an aggressive giant animal, and shot him.

As for the cons, you should check out their minor registration policy (it should be in or around the registration page). For Morhpicon the policy was <16 years must have a guardian present, 16 or 17 can have a note from guardians stating permission. (At morphicon there were a grand total of 2 minors, myself being one) Yes, there are adult panels/artwork but, correct me if i'm wrong, the cons either have a different badge for minors or they check id (officially). From my experiences few furs care if you're a minor.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 6, 2008)

nope, none of them know that I'm furry or that I'm gay for that matter and I don't plan on really telling them unless they ask me. I won't hide it if they do, but why bother telling them if I don't have to, right?


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 6, 2008)

I feel like if I could watch some instance of my parents discovering my furriness (and, I guess, my bisexuality to boot), it would be hilarious.  Living it would be the most awkward thing _ever_.  What sucks in the end is that getting to cons is impossible :-\


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 6, 2008)

My family is not very open minded...but then again I don't really tell anyone on the street either. I am a bit of a deviant I have to admit, I do have a bit of a blood fetish which also I CERTAINLY don't share with my family or random people because to them it's just not normal.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Yeersh, that's icky. Lack of privacy in the home, I'll take? I know the feeling. Only thing that saves me from being "unmasked" is the noisy staircase, because apparently my room is public domain around this house (and yet my parents' and brother's aren't, which bugs me greatly).



Oh, yes. When you have two liiiitle brothers (we're talking 7 and 3 here) and one teenage sister who is determined as anything NOT to fit in (she's a vegetarian, emo, and more, depending on what week it is) everyone just loves my room. Weird, because I spend little time in there myself, it's quite rare for me to be using my laptop in here.

I don't think I'll get unmasked. I keep all of my furry... art that I've acquired on my iPod (not in the photo album, but as if it were nothing more than a memory stick) apart from a few clean works, like the pic you drew me. Which I keep oh so subtly in My Pictures\Fur. I don't really care if my friends discover it, and my family have the sense to generally stay away from my computer. So, it's ok.



Kiniel said:


> I feel like if I could watch some instance of my parents discovering my furriness (and, I guess, my bisexuality to boot), it would be hilarious. Living it would be the most awkward thing _ever_.  What sucks in the end is that getting to cons is impossible :-\



Oh yes, I know what you mean. I have no idea how I'm going to get to MidFur next year. This year is impossible, but I'd love to go next year.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't tell my parents per se. One night me, my mum and step-dad were sat down watching CSI (I used to like it). After the episode I walked up to my room, grabbed my tail, ears and some furry art (clean) started up firefox and put a furry flash up (the one on newgrounds by tori bellachi). Marched back down stairs handing the furry pics out to my parents and displaying my ears and tail, simply asking "any questions?" they were simply gob-smacked and it has just been accepted ever since :3


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 6, 2008)

Snowy said:


> I didn't tell my parents per se. One night me, my mum and step-dad were sat down watching CSI (I used to like it). After the episode I walked up to my room, grabbed my tail, ears and some furry art (clean) started up firefox and put a furry flash up (the one on newgrounds by tori bellachi). Marched back down stairs handing the furry pics out to my parents and displaying my ears and tail, simply asking "any questions?" they were simply gob-smacked and it has just been accepted ever since :3



Well, that's one way to tell 'em. 



> Tori Bellachi



Wait...Tori of MythBusters fame???


----------



## Snowy (Jun 6, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Well, that's one way to tell 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Tori of MythBusters fame???


erm.. :3

 here's the link to the flash http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/390366


----------



## LilDrakel (Jun 6, 2008)

well... my brother does but he doesn't mind and he keeps it a secret. ^.=.^;;


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 6, 2008)

Snowy said:


> erm.. :3
> 
> here's the link to the flash http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/390366



Nope, guess not. Ah, well.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 6, 2008)

My mom probably thinks I'm a perfectly normal artist who happens to draw humanoid animals well. My dad just offered me a drawing-tablet a few hours ago because he caught me playing with filters in Fireworks MX. My little brother pops in at bad times, but all he has to say is, "That's cool!"

... So essentially, my family knows what I do and what I look at, but not specifically what a furry is. The only reason I don't want to tell them is because leaving stuff for them to discover on their own has worked for me in the past, and I can't figure out for the life of me how to explain this one hobby in particular.


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 7, 2008)

My parents are to dim whitted to know what a fur is. That im glad of, im never going to tell them what a fur is, and sure as hell wont tell them I am. No one in my family knows, but i think im going to tell a friend in a few days.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 7, 2008)

nope, dont plan to tell em either, im only 14 and besides they are CSI freaks and saw the episode. I was in the room, i had to leave the room when they started talking about it being sick and stuff, just like my family to believe every last piece of CRAP the media piles onto you.

and BTW Snowy... GO YOU, BADASS MUCH, i would SO like to have done that to my parents XD


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 7, 2008)

i never saw the CSI eppisode X3 is it good?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 7, 2008)

dont watch it it makes us all look like sex crazed fursuit freaks, i stopped watching CSI for like 3 months after that, and when i told my clan on my game 3 people had seen in and called me lots of bad things and i quit the game, in other words DONT WATCH IT


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 7, 2008)

Its amazing how media screws with peoples minds so much, They see somthing on even a fake TV show and "It Must Be True!"...man that pisses me off


----------



## Nalo (Jun 7, 2008)

umm i have told two friends and my mom kinda she even offered to help me with the cash for the collar ears and tail im getting! but noone else knows


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 7, 2008)

1 of my rl friends know, a few online ones, but family nope XD Its funny cos my dad complains hearing animal noises all night (its me duh but they don't know it). Funny how they still haven't found out!!!


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 7, 2008)

Seems like this CSI episode has really screwed alot of us over socially *ears drop* yep this don't help improve our image one bit.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 7, 2008)

specopsangheili said:


> Seems like this CSI episode has really screwed alot of us over socially *ears drop* yep this don't help improve our image one bit.




I winced. That bitch of a woman in the episode... "What happened to normal sex?" WELL YOU'RE NOT GONNA GET ANY! No, but really. It's a horrible, horrible episode. We should make some sort of furry show showing CSI to be perverted freaks.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 7, 2008)

*busts out camcorder* lets do it!

actually i LIKE CSI iveseen like every episode.. i just got seriously pissed off.. and i believe that the episode was so hated and got so much hatemail that they arent allowed to air it anymore so thats a good thing


----------



## Shrap (Jun 7, 2008)

Whole family knows. They don't much care as long as I don't use an excessively smutty background on the comp or leave any adult drawings lying around.


----------



## Kuri123 (Jun 7, 2008)

No...


----------



## ExTo (Jun 7, 2008)

Snowy said:


> I didn't tell my parents per se. One night me, my mum and step-dad were sat down watching CSI (I used to like it). After the episode I walked up to my room, grabbed my tail, ears and some furry art (clean) started up firefox and put a furry flash up (the one on newgrounds by tori bellachi). Marched back down stairs handing the furry pics out to my parents and displaying my ears and tail, simply asking "any questions?" they were simply gob-smacked and it has just been accepted ever since :3



Oh wow.

That's... oddly ideal a situation. Like the planets aligned or something.

Good to see it worked out pretty well for you.



ShadowKnuckles said:


> Oh, yes. When you have two liiiitle brothers (we're talking 7 and 3 here) and one teenage sister who is determined as anything NOT to fit in (she's a vegetarian, emo, and more, depending on what week it is) everyone just loves my room. Weird, because I spend little time in there myself, it's quite rare for me to be using my laptop in here.
> 
> I don't think I'll get unmasked. I keep all of my furry... art that I've acquired on my iPod (not in the photo album, but as if it were nothing more than a memory stick) apart from a few clean works, like the pic you drew me. Which I keep oh so subtly in My Pictures\Fur. I don't really care if my friends discover it, and my family have the sense to generally stay away from my computer. So, it's ok.
> 
> Oh yes, I know what you mean. I have no idea how I'm going to get to MidFur next year. This year is impossible, but I'd love to go next year.



Conventions... I'd get there, but with friends or at least acquaintances, not on my own. As in, if I knew at least one person I talked to in the past would be there, I'd give it a shot. Otherwise, meh.

I'm surprised you call my pic clean at all. It's like cheap pin-up or something. Very cheap.

Nice hiding stash, by the way. Should do the job just fine, so long as you don't feel like revealing anything I mean.


----------



## aelyrin (Jun 8, 2008)

Nope, none of my family knows anything of the sort.
A couple offline friends know I draw some furry stuff, though.
One of which I was afraid wouldn't like it, as she doesn't like furry, but she likes my style and says it's cool. 8D
The other used to have a furry character lols.
In any case, my family doesn't really know much of anything that I do.


----------



## crazian (Jun 8, 2008)

Should have a vote for this thread...but no, not that I know of (um...)
I wouldn't tell anyone before that person tells me he/she is furry too.

After all I live in Virginia right now...bunch of...you know...So I'd rather not tell any of my friends either.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 8, 2008)

My parents do, but they dont really have a good idea of what it is.
My brother knows about my interest the most, but he doesn't really get it either.
I dont think my sister knows at all, but shes liked some of my furry art.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

No one does really. I've kept them convinced I just love dragon themed stuff.
Only a few friends that I used to be in painting/drawing with in school.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 9, 2008)

Uzhas said:


> Mom?
> Yea?
> I think i am gay.
> *She clicks the mouse a few times*
> ...



This scene is too funny not to repost.  

And no, they don't.  Given the number of elaborate pranks and hoaxes I've pulled on family members over the years, they wouldn't believe me if I walked into a reunion dressed in a fursuit and carrying a Minerva Mink blowup doll.


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 9, 2008)

Only one person knows, and he was the one who pointed out FA to me.
I'd be surprised if anyone knew anything about me. I'm not the kind of person who reveals much. They get surprised if I say something they've never heard me say. (ie. a slightly demented joke.) I'm afraid of what they would do if I told them of all the things they don't know.


----------



## Lipticus (Jun 9, 2008)

They know, but they dont know what that means.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 9, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm surprised you call my pic clean at all. It's like cheap pin-up or something. Very cheap.
> 
> Nice hiding stash, by the way. Should do the job just fine, so long as you don't feel like revealing anything I mean.



Oh, compared to a lot of the furry stuff you can find, it's pretty damn clean.

In fact.... see attachment, a tiny bit NSFW.


----------



## Rimbaum (Jun 9, 2008)

My mom knows that I draw "cartoon" art, since she doesn't watch TV and mostly associates anthro art with the cartoons I used to watch as a little kid. She also knows that I went to a convention where it was considered a normal thing to "dress up" like animals. (Hey, she even made ears and a tail for me!) She also thinks it's kinda nifty that I want to make my own fursuit, although she sees it as "just a costume", like I'd wear it ONLY for Halloween and/or for cons.

Overall, she knows I'm a furry, but I don't think she quite realizes what that really means. My boyfriend, on the other hand, IS a furry, and we have a blast talking about anything and everything under the sun with each other :3


----------



## Thechozenfox (Jun 9, 2008)

they dont know i am a furry but they know my nickname at school is wolf


----------



## Kitch (Jun 9, 2008)

Snowy said:


> I didn't tell my parents per se. One night me, my mum and step-dad were sat down watching CSI (I used to like it). After the episode I walked up to my room, grabbed my tail, ears and some furry art (clean) started up firefox and put a furry flash up (the one on newgrounds by tori bellachi). Marched back down stairs handing the furry pics out to my parents and displaying my ears and tail, simply asking "any questions?" they were simply gob-smacked and it has just been accepted ever since :3


You should have played "Move Your Dead Bones" instead.


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

My mom sold stuff with me at AC07.

At her own table in the dealer's den.

^_^ wewt.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:


> nope, and I'll probably keep it that way until I move out.



Same here. xD


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> I winced. That bitch of a woman in the episode... "What happened to normal sex?" WELL YOU'RE NOT GONNA GET ANY! No, but really. It's a horrible, horrible episode. We should make some sort of furry show showing CSI to be perverted freaks.



And the sad part is that just about every other show has make out/sex scenes in it at some point.
Strong example being Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Shoji91 (Jun 10, 2008)

My family knew I was interested in it, about two years ago.. when I was 14 or 15 or something.. but then my sister read one or two things online about furries, and I'm sure you can guess what it said. 

Anyways, after about 10 months of stupid family drama and crap [seriously] that no one wants to hear, they finally just dropped the subject and I haven't talked about it to them since.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 12, 2008)

Cash64 said:


> My parents are to dim whitted to know what a fur is. That im glad of, im never going to tell them what a fur is, and sure as hell wont tell them I am. No one in my family knows, but i think im going to tell a friend in a few days.


i have told my mom im into anthromorphs but if i would have said furries id be in an institution lol and ive told several friends and i have one who is definitely a fur and dosent know it lol her nickname is bunnay


----------



## Aurali (Jun 12, 2008)

My class mates joke about me being furry :3


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

They don't understand what furries are, but they know that I "enjoy" yiff. They think it's the same thing as bestiality. 
Grr....


----------



## TheMastertape (Jun 12, 2008)

No. They don't know. And I'm damn glad.

My parents would taboo it quickly. Never to let me know their true dissent. Though I know they would be hurt.

My sister would get a great kick out of it. I would never hear the end of it.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 12, 2008)

i know im a furry


----------



## FurTheWin (Jun 14, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> They don't understand what furries are, but they know that I "enjoy" yiff. They think it's the same thing as bestiality.
> Grr....



That's the big problem; bad rumors and misinformation. 

I just keep it a secret, no one needs to know.




supercutefurri58 said:


> i know im a furry



Apparently you're trying to convey a message about kittyfaces.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 14, 2008)

My parents vaguely know. I had to explain it to my parents when someone used my fursona name to make a threat, and also when I asked about attending FAU.

My sister _thinks_ she knows, but makes no sense in what she tells me.

But, someone at school found out, and told some other people about it (Glad school is out for summer) and I never heard the end of _that_ (Beastiality, furfag, yiff in hell, -et cetera, ad infinitum-).


----------



## Nalo (Jun 14, 2008)

that sucks


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 14, 2008)

joshstory said:


> My parents vaguely know. I had to explain it to my parents when someone used my fursona name to make a threat, and also when I asked about attending FAU.
> 
> My sister _thinks_ she knows, but makes no sense in what she tells me.
> 
> But, someone at school found out, and told some other people about it (Glad school is out for summer) and I never heard the end of _that_ (Beastiality, furfag, yiff in hell, -et cetera, ad infinitum-).




the beastiality one hurts the most, makes me sick to have any one think that of me


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 14, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> Apparently you're trying to convey a message about kittyfaces.



=^_^=


----------



## Sedit (Jun 15, 2008)

My family doesn't really know...but they would'nt really care.  They'd just attribute it as one more of a large series of weird ideosyncrosies (sp?), or quirks.  In other words...there used to me being strange, and it's fine.

My girlfriend now knows, though.  Found out a few months ago when a friend of hers stumbled across my FA page.  Needless to say I had some explaining to do...and now she's...for the most part...ok with it.  She's definately not into it though, so we don't really talk about it.  I always thought she'd dump my ass cuz of it, but at least my worse fears we're not realized


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jun 15, 2008)

I told my mom once, asumed she forgot, then she brought it up a week ago, almost a year later. I mean gawd, you don't remeber important things, but the most inconsequential things possible.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2008)

My mom knows, and an interesting thing happened recently.

My mom said she ran into someone she knows, who used to frequent a coffee shop which closed recently. She said he told her that furries had been meeting there.

My first thought was:
WTF mom, you tell me this now? What good is this information, the place is closed.
and then I realized...
HOLY SHIT MOM are you going are you going around and telling people I'm a furry?!! D:
Or did that guy just mention it offhand or something? WTF why would he do that, it's obviously the first one. ><

Oh and this other time I was taking a painting class with my mom, there was a still life set up and I was trying to figure out what to paint... the teacher suggested I paint the stuffed fox that was sitting on the table- I was looking for something simple and I didn't like the composition of that part of the still life. The teacher was like "come on, he's cute, you don't like foxes? :3" (or something along those lines) and I was like "I like foxes... >>" and then my mom says something along the lines of "he _is_ a fox, his screenname is gregfox." my reaction= wtf noooooooo!! *dies* how do you even know that, are you stalking me? D:

I don't even talk to her about it because it's awkward, but I have to get her to shut up!


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> My mom knows, and an interesting thing happened recently.
> 
> My mom said she ran into someone she knows, who used to frequent a coffee shop which closed recently. She said he told her that furries had been meeting there.
> 
> ...



It means she cares.  You should appreciate it more^^


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 15, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> My mom knows, and an interesting thing happened recently.
> 
> My mom said she ran into someone she knows, who used to frequent a coffee shop which closed recently. She said he told her that furries had been meeting there.
> 
> ...



And here we've got people who're afraid to tell anyone due to crazy Christian paranoia.
I'd actually love to have a family member know that I love dragons and stuff, and that I'm into the culture. Hiding it sucks.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> And here we've got people who're afraid to tell anyone due to crazy Christian paranoia.
> I'd actually love to have a family member know that I love dragons and stuff, and that I'm into the culture. Hiding it sucks.



But the way she found out was she found my yiff. It's also how she found out I was bi. She's accepted me, after explanation, but every time it's brought up I feel GUILT GUILT GUILT GUILT GUILT GUILT

(Btw she just hates pornography. It wouldn't have mattered what it was)


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> And here we've got people who're afraid to tell anyone due to crazy Christian paranoia.
> I'd actually love to have a family member know that I love dragons and stuff, and that I'm into the culture. Hiding it sucks.



Yay, I love not having religion.  Makes it easy to dismiss comments.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 15, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> My mom knows, and an interesting thing happened recently.
> 
> My mom said she ran into someone she knows, who used to frequent a coffee shop which closed recently. She said he told her that furries had been meeting there.
> 
> ...


hahah that's awesome


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jun 15, 2008)

everyone in my family knows, but I'm not sure many of them have bothered to try to understand it.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 21, 2008)

My mom's on the verge of finding out. Not by finding yiff or anything, but meh. It's turned into a trust issue and I either tell her about furry or we lose each other's trust for a while. She keeps pissing me off and asking me what I'm hiding. >.>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 21, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My mom's on the verge of finding out. Not by finding yiff or anything, but meh. It's turned into a trust issue and I either tell her about furry or we lose each other's trust for a while. She keeps pissing me off and asking me what I'm hiding. >.>



how does she know you're hiding something


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 21, 2008)

seriously my parents just think I have an overactive obsession with foxes and my mom wants her BF to delet all the porn on my comp

Im like mom, do you really think im that stupid to keep porn on my comp or visit sites without deleting history or anything? and shes like, i know ur hiding something and im like yah right mom..


----------



## kawaiitoboe (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, my dad has like no clue that I'm a furry nor does he know what a furry is, I think we had a conversation about it once and it just ended with  him saying "Sounds pretty stupid to me,".

 My mom on the other hand...

She bases everything she knows about furries on that episode of CSI, and she even made a video (she edits videos for a living) that made fun of furries and it was a montage of a woman and a guy in  a beaver suit on  a date or something...

anyway, thanks to my mom furries have been the butt of a lot of our jokes, but now the jokes aren't as funny anymore, since I'm a  furry now... it's mostly turned into:

"haha... um... yeah... furries are creepy.... yeah..."

My mom thinks I'm a furry basher since that's pretty much what I was, when I was in denial about my identity as a furry. I think now she's starting to suspect something, since we were talking about how I used to have crushes on cartoon animals when I was little, and then it turned into a conversation about my new interest in anthro art, and she was like "isn't that a bit furry?" and I was like "HECK NO! FURRIES ARE ABOUT NOTHING BUT SEX IN FURSUITS!"

As long as I keep telling her that, I think I'm covered. But maybe I should be honest? I kinda want to tell someone but I'm worried that my mom won't approve.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 21, 2008)

kawaiitoboe said:


> Well, my dad has like no clue that I'm a furry nor does he know what a furry is, I think we had a conversation about it once and it just ended with  him saying "Sounds pretty stupid to me,".
> 
> My mom on the other hand...
> 
> ...



You "dug your own grave" here by having been dishonest to yourself and others about furry for so long.

I'm not saying you should or shouldn't tell, but if you do, you'll have a lot of explaining to do, not only as to what furry is (like for most people, not that it's really all that much more than your average fandom anyway), but also as to why you held such an attitude for so long.

I'm hardly sure what I'll say here isn't BS, but for now I'd recommend you to try to relativize when furries come up again... not too much at first, just start by, dunno, saying "MOST furries are creepy" instead of "yeah, furries are creepy"... if there's no reaction, gradually push it a little more. Like, dunno "Yeah, some furries are creepy, but honestly, who cares", then "Some waste their time but they don't hurt anyone and enjoy themselves, so no wrong I guess, and eh, the art alone has some good sides", and so on. Then base your actions off her reaction.

I'm afraid there ain't much more I can say.


----------



## kawaiitoboe (Jun 21, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You "dug your own grave" here by having been dishonest to yourself and others about furry for so long.
> 
> I'm not saying you should or shouldn't tell, but if you do, you'll have a lot of explaining to do, not only as to what furry is (like for most people, not that it's really all that much more than your average fandom anyway), but also as to why you held such an attitude for so long.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice, yeah, I have been trying a bit of that strategy and hopefully I can get my mom to understand furries a little better before I "come out"... my mom is pretty open minded and I'm sure she'll accept me as a furry, but first I need to get myself out of this little mess I created and set things straight. Thanks


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 21, 2008)

no one knows that i am an furry in my family
and i dont want them to know anyway
and im not only an furry :/
sometimes feel depressed.....


----------



## StormSong (Jun 21, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> My mom's on the verge of finding out. Not by finding yiff or anything, but meh. It's turned into a trust issue and I either tell her about furry or we lose each other's trust for a while. She keeps pissing me off and asking me what I'm hiding. >.>




Mine does the same. 

She found my book of sketches and watches this website over my shoulder.

But theres no porn in the book, and I'm a crap artist so I don't think she really knew what it was. 

Can't wait till I can get the fuck out of this house in september =]


----------



## Mitsuki-13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah my whole family knows, and they hate me for it. TT-TT


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 21, 2008)

Mitsuki-13 said:


> Yeah my whole family knows, and they hate me for it. TT-TT


 
SEE thats the problem i am careful doing what i am
and being in forums carefully
that no one sees


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 21, 2008)

noone sees me on the forum, noone asks me about furries, i slip little conversations ABOUT furries sometimes to my parents but they shrug it off, my passive aggression isnt working

now telling them im BI on the other hand is a completely different thing lols

except for some reason im mostly only attracted to male FURRIES, not most people in RL its very weird


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope no one knows but i don't exactly shout out loud about me being a furry


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 21, 2008)

and i dont have any attrachment to humans what so ever
Mr.Fox u know what i am talking about


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> and i dont have any attrachment to humans what so ever
> Mr.Fox u know what i am talking about


 
Yep way tooo much


----------



## BryanB (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope they don't know, but I suspect my brother might know as he's caught me browsing these forums and seen me nervously click out of it as soon as he comes in. He also just randomly came up to me one day and basically started to tell me how much he wants furries to be executed violently, but he didn't accuse me of being one. I'm on to him :|


----------



## StormSong (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it wierd that I just let them watch me browse these forums?

Everyone's like, "I always click off it," and I've never done that!

*is nervous now*

I don't think there's anything incriminating on here though...


----------



## TehSean (Jun 21, 2008)

My MOM. And that was when I was 15 years old and reading the comic "Gold Digger". :^)


----------



## AttackFerret (Jun 21, 2008)

I talk about furs alot around my mom, If she she knows, she really doesnt care. 
She's pretty mellow. Even when I came home and balled my eyes out, confessing that I was pregnant.. She doesnt get mad. I'm pretty lucky I guess.


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 21, 2008)

If I said to anyone I know (excluding my bf who's one himself) I don't  think they would know what I'm talking about.

I don't really worry what my dad sees on my computer when I'm in these forums and other sites, and since my computer is smack dab in the middle of our living room, my dad could easily see what I'm doing at all times. In fact, he's pretty close to me right now, but since he doesn't care for computers much I don't really worry much about what's on screen when he walks by. Now, I don't look at dirty things when he's around because that would be begging to get attention. I guess I'm lucky to have a dad that mostly doesn't know or care what I do online.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jun 22, 2008)

I have my own laptop, with a password set on it. So my family wouldn't really be able to see whats on it. But I don't have yiff, or anything like that anyways. 

I can't draw well at all, so they wouldn't be interested in any of my furry drawings.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> how does she know you're hiding something


I asked how long she was gonna be out yesterday and it went kinda like...
Mom: Probably a few hours...... why?
Midnight: Oh, I was just gonna try something that can't have interruption. (BIG MISTAKE)
Mom: What's that...?
Midnight: Nothing, just this little thing that put you in a trance. I hear it's kinda cool.
Mom: Trance? What do you mean? What if there's a subliminal message in it?
Midnight: I've already done it a couple of times, no biggy. It just like.. makes you see things in different colors. Like a bush will appear pink (lie). And it takes several attempts to work. It's gotta set in your mind eventually. Takes like an hour or so.
Mom: I don't like the sound of that!
Midnight: It's no big deal! I've already tried a couple of times and am I acting strange?
Mom: No, but you said it has to set in.
Midnight: It's just some dude talking into a mic. It's harmless.

Carried on like that for a while...
What it really is is a cool little hypnosis thing Nalo linked me to. It's meant to make you see yourself and everybody else as an anthro by saying a trigger phrase, and you stay anthro for as long as you want. You believe everybody's always been anthro, recognise people etc. And I know it works, because I've gotten some effects from it. When I say the phrase, I feel a tail, muzzle, ears etc grow. Though I have yet to SEE anything. I know someone who can see just about everything though. He said it took about a week to really start working. I only started it two days ago. Can't wait to see if it works.

Anyway, yeah. I either do one or two. Here's one..
Midnight: Fine, it's a hypnosis trick that makes you see everybody as anthro.
Mom: Anthro?
Midnight: *has to explain anthro*
Mom: Why do you want that?
Midnight: *has to explain furry*
Mom: ...

And two... I never tell her, and some trust is lost. I hope that explains it all.

PS: Yeah, sounds insane, but I've seen hypnotism work and it seems plausible. =3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 22, 2008)

hm, okay.  do you think she'll handle it fine if you tell her you're a furry?




> I hope they don't know, but I suspect my brother might know as he's caught me browsing these forums and seen me nervously click out of it as soon as he comes in.


haha yeah that's happened to me too...
but he's never mentioned furries to me


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 22, 2008)

My family is a mess right now. I'm sort of on my own woot and i've only been a fur for 4 weeks i haven't let them know that i'm a fur or that i'm gay. Its not a good time to tell them right now so i'll keep it to myself....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2008)

No, of course I wouldn't reveal myself as a furry to my parents.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my sister has kind of guessed. She's completely against most furries, 'cause they're really weird to her. A lot are even weird to me. (No offense to any of you.) I think she's accepted that my boyfriend and I are pretty normal furries. It helps that I'm not into fursuiting or anything. I just have an interest in anthro and such.


----------



## Chioxin (Jun 22, 2008)

So far toward the end >..>

My dad will never know, as he's too "set in his ways" when it comes to some subjects.  He thinks homosexuals are foolish twats among other terrible things.  Knowing this, I've never even hinted to him what my interest are!  He wouldn't understand "furry" and think it only has something to do with the perverted side of the coin.

Mom... She knows, we had a long conversation about things.  She actually found the fandom extremely interesting, and went out to do her own research on it after I'd finally admitted to the fact in a very personal conversation.  I'm really proud of her.  She did find tons of the negative stuff, but she found some really good pages that explained the deal and came back to me saying she was still proud to be my Mom.  She explained what she'd found, and she was quite dead on with a number of things.  So... Awesome =)  She's actually urging me to go to con's and stuff, and whenever I pay a visit in her neck of the woods she goes and digs up any cons going on nearby.  She's weird, but in a great way =)

Brother, oh dear.  I wish I could tell him, but I don't think I need to.  If anything, I think he knows and I think he's seen enough of me to know that it is an interest of mine, and that it's not something I really want to talk about openly.  I think he could handle it, but I'm not so sure I want to have that conversation with him.  If he'd ever confront me about it, I'd admit to it.  We'd probably have really long talks on the matter, and I could imagine him being totally fascinated by the topic.  He loves to learn about people.

Generally speaking though, very few people know.  Why?  Well, I don't think they need to know.  It's me, it's my thing, and them knowing won't really change how they know me.  Or so I think.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

That's REALLY cool about how your mom has got interested and is supporting you. You have a great mother.

I love my mom, but she's pretty close-minded. It took her about five years to even accept that I'm gay.


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried to get a grasp on what my mom knows of the fandom.  I asked her if she had seen the CSI episode (seemed like an inconspicuous way to breach the subject, regardless of the misconceptions it perpetuates), and she shut it down right then and there, saying that being a furry is "aberrant" behavior.

...

So is being a railroader, but she's not up in arms about that!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 25, 2008)

No. Why would I tell?


----------



## blixbunneh (Jun 25, 2008)

I told my parents outright about being gay and furry... on the same evening, They didn't really understand the furry thing so I had to explain that to them a bit more but they really didn't seem to care.

The first thing my mum said was "do you have to dress like a animal, cant you you do somethihng diffrent from the others and be a pirate or somnething" which made me laugh and have to explain it again xD


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

blixbunneh said:


> I told my parents outright about being gay and furry... on the same evening, They didn't really understand the furry thing so I had to explain that to them a bit more but they really didn't seem to care.
> 
> The first thing my mum said was "do you have to dress like a animal, cant you you do somethihng diffrent from the others and be a pirate or somnething" which made me laugh and have to explain it again xD



hm, how'd they take you being gay?  
oh also your mom's response is really cute


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, my mom had some weird problem with me always wanting to be/act like an animal.  Being one had always seemed cool.  My mom didn't think so =D

But I don't think she knows what a furry is.  Prolly cuz she doesn't watch CSI 

I think she's getting clues, tho


----------



## Jonas_Redpaw (Jun 25, 2008)

I had no intention of telling my parents... till my mom found my sketchbook under my desk.  worst thing is it wasn't my 'clean' sketchbook either, it was my yiffy one >.<.

WORST-CONVERSATION-EVER


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

well, my parents obviously know that I draw them, so I suppose they know and are fine with it XD

as long as I don't run off to do something crazy like go to the burning man party, they're usually alright


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

Not that I know of. But I'm pretty sure my brother is one. >_>


----------



## Phondo (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope I havent told em but not really for any reason...


----------



## Lord Eon (Jun 25, 2008)

My family knows I dig cartoon animals, and that I draw them, and that I write a webcomic starring them. Why do they need to know any more than that? 

The furry fandom is just one of my many interests. Who out there has ever had to sit down with their parents and say "Mum, Dad, there's something I have to tell you. I... am a Trekkie. But I'm still the same son you've known and loved all these years!"

Seriously, folks, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

well it is if they saw that CSI episode or something, my parents saw and add for FWA and they flipped XD


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2008)

My ex-wife knows (if she still qualifies as family...)   No one else in my family does, tho.


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well it is if they saw that CSI episode or something, my parents saw and add for FWA and they flipped XD



I still haven't seen that CSI episode yet xD


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 25, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I asked how long she was gonna be out yesterday and it went kinda like...
> Mom: Probably a few hours...... why?
> Midnight: Oh, I was just gonna try something that can't have interruption. (BIG MISTAKE)
> Mom: What's that...?
> ...


Send me a link, pl0x.
Seems like a good escape.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

lol original finder= HackFox, who sent it to me, i sent it to Nalo, who then sent it to Midi :3


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol original finder= HackFox, who sent it to me, i sent it to Nalo, who then sent it to Midi :3


Ok, then could you send it to me plox?
Pleeeeeease?


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobody to my knowledge... nor my friends (my non-internet friends anyway ^.=.^)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol original finder= HackFox, who sent it to me, i sent it to Nalo, who then sent it to Midi :3


 
Also me because the pear commands you


----------



## Tanner (Jun 25, 2008)

My little sisters know, they are furries too (and they are only 8).  But they don't under stand the "yiff" aspect of it.  One isn't very into it, while the other is into it alittle more, but doesn't take it as serious as I take it, or think that I take it that seriously

My parents and siblings don't know a lot of things: That I'm athiest (dad would literalitlly beat me into a bloodly pulp, I'm not joking), That I might be bi or possibly lesbain (again, bloodly plup)

However, my parents know that I have a character named Tanner, and that she is a Tiger/Panther hybrid.  My parents don't know anymore than this.  They don't know that Tanner is basicly me in animal form.  They don't think that I take it this serouisly, that furry is all I draw and write, and that I sometimes write and draw Yiff.  I'm happy that they don't know any farther than they do, they'd think that I'm a zoophile(sorry if I didn't spell that right), and every thing else that I kept secret would soon follow, and my parents are die hard, by-the-book, stuck up Christains (stereo southern christains) that can't keep their mouths shut and I fear them knowing who I really am, so they aren't going to know anything, anytime soon.

Sorry if I offended any Christains, I know a few that kept me partly sane.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 25, 2008)

Tanner said:


> My little sisters know, they are furries too (and they are only 8). But they don't under stand the "yiff" aspect of it. One isn't very into it, while the other is into it alittle more, but doesn't take it as serious as I take it, or think that I take it that seriously
> 
> My parents and siblings don't know a lot of things: That I'm athiest (dad would literalitlly beat me into a bloodly pulp, I'm not joking), That I might be bi or possibly lesbain (again, bloodly plup)
> 
> ...


That whole them thinking you're a zoophile thing?
Happened to me a couple weeks ago. It really sucks.


----------



## xiath (Jun 25, 2008)

as of now, no.  Only my best friend knows.  I have a feeling that they will find out some time but i am not too bent on pushing that date in fear that my parents will react like A Terrible Situations parents did ( i feel for you... that sucks.  I am happy that your friend took you in in your time of need).  I mainly think they won't but there is always that voice in the back of your head that tells you not to.  meh whatever...


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/429684

there happy? its 29 minutes long and first like 18 min is him blabbering on about how you are getting hypnotized and crap X3


----------



## Tanner (Jun 25, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> That whole them thinking you're a zoophile thing?
> Happened to me a couple weeks ago. It really sucks.


That's going to happen to me eventually, how do you go about dealing with it?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/429684
> 
> there happy? its 29 minutes long and first like 18 min is him blabbering on about how you are getting hypnotized and crap X3


I appreciate it, my friend. 
Many thanks.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 25, 2008)

Tanner said:


> That's going to happen to me eventually, how do you go about dealing with it?


Well, I moved in with one of my few sympathetic friends.
Not much has happened yet, but my parents still think I'm a disgusting pervert/heathen/awful person, and I'm pretty sure they're staying that way.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 25, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Well, I moved in with one of my few sympathetic friends.
> Not much has happened yet, but my parents still think I'm a disgusting pervert/heathen/awful person, and I'm pretty sure they're staying that way.


There just seems to be no explaining to some parents.  I wish you luck.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

im lucky my parents are understanding X3


----------



## Tanner (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im lucky my parents are understanding X3


Would you like to trade parents? lol.


----------



## Roka (Jun 25, 2008)

my mom found out four times xD

she anti-fur so i got grounded thsoe four times. She doesnt knwo i didnt give up being a furry ^^


----------



## ExTo (Jun 26, 2008)

Roka said:


> my mom found out four times xD
> 
> she anti-fur so i got grounded thsoe four times. She doesnt knwo i didnt give up being a furry ^^



After 4 times you'd kind of have thought she'd go further than to just ground you (though that's in itself not really a good idea).



			
				MidiBear said:
			
		

> What it really is is a cool little hypnosis thing Nalo linked me to. It's meant to make you see yourself and everybody else as an anthro by saying a trigger phrase, and you stay anthro for as long as you want. You believe everybody's always been anthro, recognise people etc. And I know it works, because I've gotten some effects from it. When I say the phrase, I feel a tail, muzzle, ears etc grow. Though I have yet to SEE anything. I know someone who can see just about everything though. He said it took about a week to really start working. I only started it two days ago. Can't wait to see if it works.



Weird! And it really works on some people? I'd like to hear testimony honestly - guess that's impossible though. Still, I'll bookmark the link, you never know...


----------



## Roka (Jun 26, 2008)

ExTo said:


> After 4 times you'd kind of have thought she'd go further than to just ground you (though that's in itself not really a good idea).


 
Well, meh. im happy as long as she doesnt find out again.

EDIT: Also, i have tried explaining it multiple times to her, but she wont listen at all. She thinks furries are disgusting, and its unnatural. Whatever else she said i dont know, i didnt bother listening after that point.


----------



## BassMan (Jun 26, 2008)

My brother knew about it long before my parents did. I broke it to my parents when I got interviewed on the Funday PawPet Show and they were actually cool about it!


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 26, 2008)

I think my brother is on to me... I doubt it would really bother anyone in my family to the hideous extents I've heard on here, but I doubt they'd really approve either. No biggie, I guess.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 26, 2008)

Feth, my brother knows.

I was browsing DevArt a while ago, and went back to my account, all while he was looking over my shoulder. Then he saw that one of my interests was 'furry', and he suddenly screams "Furry? FURRY!" and then runs down the hallways yelling "JACK'S A FURRY, JACK LIKES FURRY PORN." It was funny, though, because when he got into the living room, he realized no one else was home.

But yeah, I think it's only a matter of time before the others find out. I get the notion my mom would probably think it's cute or something, but my dad sure as feth wouldn't...


----------



## scrumpet (Jun 26, 2008)

Well...my brother and my mom know

my mom has not really grasped the whole idea of the furry fandom

but she knows i am one D:

i dident tell her strait up

i just showed her my drawings and she asked what they were


----------



## parrothead529 (Jun 27, 2008)

My family knows and is cool with it.  I used to have a bumper sticker on my car that said "i yiff" but my dad took it off when he had to drive my car for a month and the sticker ripped during the removing process =P


----------



## Tabr (Jun 27, 2008)

Not here. I'd probably get disowned so I just keep things quiet. Hehe.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Just my sister knows, no one else. My sister also is the only one who knows I've ever had a homosexual relationship, but whatever >: I tried to tell my mom and she said "I don't think you're bisexual"... It was a little awkward. Though I'm not really into the yiff or whatever, I'm getting a little more ok with it XD I was one of those people who were pretty much disgusted by furries.

Look at  me now though, hahah! ^^


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

parrothead529 said:


> My family knows and is cool with it. I used to have a bumper sticker on my car that said "i yiff" but my dad took it off when he had to drive my car for a month and the sticker ripped during the removing process =P


I dunno why, but I lol'ed hard at this.


----------



## Krugg (Jul 4, 2008)

My mom knows that I want to fursuit, and she has seen the CSI episode about furries. Needless to say she isn't too happy about it and doesn't want me going to any cons... 

Also I wouldn't feel comfortable showing her any of the positive furry videos since she is pretty hardset against the whole fandom in general.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 4, 2008)

My older brother knows im a furry. 

Hes 22 but insanely immature and ignorant so when he found out he told my parents "She has sex with animals and looks at animal porn! Thats what furry is!"  which is totally not the case as many of you know...
I wanted to beat his face in with a brick...


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

FaySkunk said:


> My older brother knows im a furry.
> 
> Hes 22 but insanely immature and ignorant so when he found out he told my parents "She has sex with animals and looks at animal porn! Thats what furry is!" which is totally not the case as many of you know...
> I wanted to beat his face in with a brick...


see, that's kinda what happened to me, but instead, my parents told my siblings.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 4, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> see, that's kinda what happened to me, but instead, my parents told my siblings.


 

XD wow thats effed up! I hate ignorance.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

NEVER TELLING ANYONE :|

Actually, I know what would happen.  My dad would probably just make a guess at what "furry" meant and I'd have to convince him otherwise if he wouldn't refuse to talk to me.  My mom wouldn't understand and I would probably butcher the explanation, making her think I was worse than I actually am.  My brother would probably recoil in horror because he's a victim of stereotypes.

Then I'd probably never hear the end of it.  It would be one of those things that are uncomfortable to talk about so they just needle me with it.


----------



## Shadowwolfen (Jul 4, 2008)

Hm...
I gues no one in my family knows about me beeing a furry.
All of my friends know.. i trained them so that they even know what i want if i bark or snarl *laughes*
but my family?.. 
well i cant imagine that they would care, so why bother them with that

yours
shadowwolfen


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 4, 2008)

My sister knows that I like furries (or anthros, whichever word you like more) and probably knows I 'am' one. My mother knows I like such characters, but has no idea that there are people who'd call themselves 'furry'... 

So my family _sorta_ knows. :B Noone here in Germany knows about furries.


----------



## Guilmon1fan (Jul 4, 2008)

Believe it or not, Both my Mom and Dad were once Furries and they still are sometimes, like at Halloween parties or costume parties, every once in a while. But they havent been to a convention in ages. They say that the Fandom has changed dramatically since they were a part of it. I think my parents fursona's names were, Big Dog Rin and Patsy The Pussy Cat. They are pretty cool with me going to conventions and chatting online as long as I stay away from the yiff and Pr0nz. LOL


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

My family have enough to worry about with my sister living with gypsies and my brother getting stoned off his face every day. My furriness isn't a huge part of my life anyways, it's not something a define myself by anyways, bringing home 6' transvestites didn't worry my mum, why would dressing up as a giant fox? I'm lucky I suppose.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 4, 2008)

My parents know, my friends know, my whole family knows.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

every one in my family knows as well as my friends that are not of the fandom.they all know im furry .. but most dont really know what furry is . i tryed to explaine it but it is still over thier heads oh well i tryed..  *smiles*


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 4, 2008)

My brother (also a furry) and my parents know. They're all fine with it.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 4, 2008)

Krugg said:


> My mom knows that I want to fursuit, and she has seen the CSI episode about furries. Needless to say she isn't too happy about it and doesn't want me going to any cons...
> 
> Also I wouldn't feel comfortable showing her any of the positive furry videos since she is pretty hardset against the whole fandom in general.



She might need a good "get over it it's a goddamn TV show" slap-across-the-face one of these days.



FaySkunk said:


> My older brother knows im a furry.
> 
> Hes 22 but insanely immature and ignorant so when he found out he told my parents "She has sex with animals and looks at animal porn! Thats what furry is!"  which is totally not the case as many of you know...
> I wanted to beat his face in with a brick...



Do it.



Guilmon1fan said:


> Believe it or not, Both my Mom and Dad were once Furries and they still are sometimes, like at Halloween parties or costume parties, every once in a while. But they havent been to a convention in ages. They say that the Fandom has changed dramatically since they were a part of it. I think my parents fursona's names were, Big Dog Rin and Patsy The Pussy Cat. They are pretty cool with me going to conventions and chatting online as long as I stay away from the yiff and Pr0nz. LOL



Yiff and porn must be what they find has changed with the fandom, haha...

I admit having two furry parents is a rare occurence, all with the fandom having what, 1000 adherents a few decades ago?


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

My friends and my mom and brother know I'm a furry but my dad doesn't know, I might tell him once I move out.


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

My entire family knows. (Kind of hard to hide it when your building a fursuit in the living room) lol

But no, I've come to them and explained what Furry is to me. And then I proceeded to also explain that, yes, Furry has some major bad press. I've also explained to them about the sort of... art... there is when you google "furry" and your not expecting porn. lol

But everybody is pretty understanding and they're all supportive of me being myself and expressing myself in a "unique" way. Comes with growing up in a large family, they're all for "Individuality"  Yay for understanding parents!

So yeah. My entire family knows (Thats like, 6 siblings, their mates and childen alike) My (ex) friends all know as well! I dont think I could hide it even if I tried ;D


----------



## Raketh (Jul 4, 2008)

Parents sort of know, but don't say anything. Either they simply don't care, or have no idea what a furry is and so think it's just best to keep quiet. Never actually said anything to them directly.

They know I go to fur cons (they've seen the things I bring back after rooting through my stuff!) and some of my sketches, and again don't really say anything. Worst so far is that they've sort of given each other confused looks. I guess it's just not something talked about at home, nor is asked about. Guess thats perfectly fine. ^^

Have no brothers / sister either - which by reading some of the replies in this thread, is a relief hehe. 

I've never directly told anyone (not really felt the need to). Anyone whos been around me long enough could probably figure it out, like my flatmates did. Ended up being a rather short conversation:
"...so you're a furry?"
"Mhmm"
"Oh. Umm... okay."
Then that was the end of it. No one really made any big deal out of it, but suppose I've been lucky so far I've not run into any anti-fur/steriotypical people. Yet. :/


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 4, 2008)

My "furry-ness" extends as far as drawing/looking at anthropomorphic art for the most part, and my family knows about that. They're rather indifferent.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 4, 2008)

No.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

I've een thinking about telling my parents but they don't really understand things. Think like: Catholic, Republican, Conservatives who dislike anything artistic. How I came out of them is beyond me. I'm an artistic, Moderate, "my own religion" kind of guy. So I don't think I'll be too open about it. But honestly, I've been debating telling them. I really don't care what they think. They watch CSI like a religion. And eventhough I am not into that kind of furry stuff (sex in costume) I could care less if they are freaked out about it.

My little sister knowns. Haha, actually, I turned her into a furry. I think my older sister knows but I haven't full out told her. She just kind of suspects and whenever I mention furry related things she doesn't seem too shocked by it. They're both cool with it.


----------



## souriceau (Jul 4, 2008)

MY MOM LOVED THAT CSI EPISODE.

they know i draw it, they know i sell the artwork,
most importantly however, they know i don't enjoy it in a sexual way at all, so it's all good.
:>


----------



## Entropy (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah, nobody else knows apart from people I've got to know over the internet in forums and such.

I don't really know what my mum would think if she found out (my dad's dead and I don't have any siblings; I have no idea what cousins or any other relatives might think), but I have a feeling she would be a bit weirded out by it all and would probably get the wrong idea about the fandom somehow. She doesn't need to know as far as I can see, it's not like it affects her in any way. I mean, I'll probably have to tell her I'm bisexual at some point because otherwise it could be difficult to explain if I ever got a boyfriend, but furry is different. It hardly changes much in your life unless you start going to conventions or wearing fursuits or whatever, neither of which are things that interest me at the moment.

My friends don't know, and I don't think any of them know about furries except one. At least, none of them have ever brought the subject up when talking to me, but that doesn't mean that a couple of the more nerdy ones haven't found out about furries through their travels on the internet.

Except one guy, my best friend. He knows about furries, and, er, doesn't seem to like them much. He only found out about them while we were checking VG Cats for updates and he asked what "yiff" meant because the word was mentioned in one of the cartoons (link).

He then looked them up on Uncyclopedia (which kinda gave him the wrong impression I think, I mean that website hates furries). I'm fairly confident that he may have seen that CSI episode as well because he's a real fan of CSI. But anyway, he says that he hates furries, and occasionally when the subject has been brought up he usually takes the oppertunity to bash them. For example, when we were both trying to find some new Counter-Strike skins ('cos the default ones suck ), he found the 'anthro arms' skin and started going on at me over MSN about "bloodeh furries ruining our games" or something like that. 

The ironic thing is, he is also a major fan of VG Cats and has been for a long time, and quite recently he found one of Tirrel's (a.k.a. Cerberus) flash videos called Ekkosangen and sent it to me, saying that it was quite cool. I was rather surprised at this, but decided to send him the sequel which he hadn't found. Yeah, and he liked this too, and didn't make any comments about it being blatantly more furry than VG Cats, the CS skin or anything else really. 

So maybe he's softened his views on furries or something... I dunno. I'm still not about to tell him that I'm furry, especially since he nearly found out by accident the other day when he went on my computer without my permission.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

no my parents arent the ones to tell it to, probaly never will


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 4, 2008)

I think my brother's catching on >.>

My parents don't really know because I calmly explained to them that drawing anthro was harder than anime and they probably don't even know what furry is.


----------



## Zophia (Jul 4, 2008)

My mom knows, and she's pretty much the only one I'm around enough to care about anyway.
She also gives me (sometimes) helpful critique on my drawings - be it furry art or not. Even the porn. I'm so lucky with my mom's tolerance.
*once poked her with a dildo, and all she did was laugh*


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

Zophia said:


> *once poked her with a dildo, and all she did was laugh*


when did you get the opportunity to do this?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 4, 2008)

my family sorta knows but sorta doesnt... 

my mother mentioned the CSI episode as reference but she really doesnt care... dad i dont think he knows... he just likes yanking my collar... and my brother doesnt care...


----------



## Wolfattwilight (Jul 4, 2008)

no they dont even know what "furry" means, and i intend on keeping it that way <3 lol


----------



## Zophia (Jul 4, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> when did you get the opportunity to do this?


 
X3 I was showing her some furry porn stuff, and she was asking me if I had had sex IRL since I was drawing so much - so told her no, but figured it was a fair opportunity to show her my toy (better tell her when I know she'll be fine with it, than have her notice it by accident and worry about me).


----------



## Alexander Fire (Jul 4, 2008)

My parents don't know, also I don't think they know what a furry is, but if they ask I will tell them.


----------



## Shippofoxboy (Jul 4, 2008)

Not yet and hopefully they never do =D, but if they do its no problem for me... at least I think. I don't really know my parent's position on furries -.-


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 4, 2008)

My Aunt is clueless.
And I showed her the furry t-shirt I got last night!!
Click here to see whats on the shirt.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

My twin brother (fraternal not identical thank the lord) knows I'm a furry. I even explained it fully to him. He actually had a small interest in it himself once I told him about it which was surprising. My sister knows too but she's too busy to care lol. My dad knows too but he doesn't know enough about it to worry. Even if he did it wouldn't matter.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

no but I wonder how they would react if they found out. Probably in a bad way cause sometimes things can't be explained to those who are afraid to listen.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 5, 2008)

lmao, my mom already sends me to psychiatrists because she misunderstand every single thing i do or say.
so noooo. she's not knowing that untill i move away. if even then.

i have no idea how dad would react since i dont seer him alot. and about my brothers; i could not care less.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know anymore what my parents think of me being furry.  My older sister is old-school furry (She doesn't draw or look at furry porn, she just draws and writes about animal-like humanoids), and she makes fun of me sometimes because I'm into the fandom as far as I am.  

I don't really bring the subject up anymore, just like I don't bring up otherkin or the entire idea of my spirituality. It's just not something I'm comfortable discussing at my age with my parents.  I'm an adult now, and to me, my parents can't/wouldn't understand that part of myself.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't told them, per se, but my parents are pretty smart people, so they probably have a idea or two.

Of course they might not know the term "furry" at all, so..


----------



## Pronema (Jul 5, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:


> nope, and I'll probably keep it that way until I move out.



Nope, and I'll probably keep it that way *even after I move out.*


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 5, 2008)

My whole family knows that l am a furry and it does not even worry them as they had seen my artworks ages ago and made the assumption that l am one.
As in the words of my mum "Be proud for who you are and don't worry about narrow minded people responses"


----------



## Maim (Jul 5, 2008)

my mother and grandmother are both border-line furrys (my mom is into the werewolf thing, and my grandma buys a lot of books that are pretty much about furrys)

after going to a con with me, my grandma actually wanted to buy herself a fursuit, until I told her they're like 1-2K


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 5, 2008)

My mom started me on it, shes 53. She is a waaaay scifi freak and Im happy I was raised by her. She wanted to be a dragon or some kind of alien furry. And encouraged me to be strange too. And now here I am.


----------



## Pomander (Jul 5, 2008)

My brother does. My parents have seen my artwork (though not the pornographic stuff to my knowledge) and it came up once that I attended a furry convention, and my mother was shocked because she'd only heard of this fandom through CSI, so.. had to explain to her several things there, haha. Not really something worth professing or denying, so it just doesn't really come up in conversation, especially since live on my own with my husband.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

my  family doesnt care if i am  furry or not


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think they care if they knew or not. Heck, they probably don;'t know what a furry is or if they even exist. XD;


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 6, 2008)

my mother would probably scold the shit out of me and take my computer away if she found out i was a furry.  She also only heard of the fandom through CSI, and she is a fundamental christian.  She sees furries as animal rapists and would brutally slaughter me if she found out i was a furry.  My father, not the very religious type, but probably would follow suit with mother because he too has seen CSI...

I would be rejected from my community, as we live in a catholic based area, and mother can't keep her mouth shut about the "negativities" of her children.  I would be rejected at school, seeing as my sisters cant stfu either.  I would be thoroughly screwed...


----------



## Nargle (Jul 6, 2008)

I think my mom thinks I'm a furry, even though I don't really consider myself a true furry.

Lol, I need to look up types of furries, maybe I am one.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 6, 2008)

almost everyone of my family knows about my furryness. my sister and her frind knows it and some of my frinds too.
one day my mom saw a picture of me on the internet and asked me what a "fursona"  is (was very funny to hear as she tried to say this word because she can't speak any english xD) 'cause i wrote it in the description. so i've send her a link about what furrys are and what a fursona is but i think she didnt really figured out what furs actualy are. well, at least she stoped insulting me as a dog and now calls me "her little foxy" sometimes xD. so i guess she catched up at least a little bit xD.

it was also very funny as my sister asked me what exactly furrys are. i gave her the task to find out herself because it's more fun for me this way. A few ours later she was on the phone and instantly asked me, a fox, what the word "Yiff" means xD.
same before, with a frind of my and i loughed my ass off, both times xD.

PS: i was glad nobody remembered this stupid CSI episode. Anthony E. Zuiker or whoever wrote this shit should be burned for this.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> my mother would probably scold the shit out of me and take my computer away if she found out i was a furry. She also only heard of the fandom through CSI, and she is a fundamental christian. She sees furries as animal rapists and would brutally slaughter me if she found out i was a furry. My father, not the very religious type, but probably would follow suit with mother because he too has seen CSI...
> 
> I would be rejected from my community, as we live in a catholic based area, and mother can't keep her mouth shut about the "negativities" of her children. I would be rejected at school, seeing as my sisters cant stfu either. I would be thoroughly screwed...


That theoretical situation is eerily similar to what happened to me. My mother found out I was a furry via walking in on me...appreciating...yiff, and assumed I was a zoophile, told my dad, he told my siblings, and my sister told everone in my school.
huh.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 6, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> That theoretical situation is eerily similar to what happened to me. My mother found out I was a furry via walking in on me...appreciating...yiff, and assumed I was a zoophile, told my dad, he told my siblings, and my sister told everone in my school.
> huh.


that sux yo... i hope you come out of it ok...  I would hate to suffer the same fate...cuz like where i live, people would sick their pitbulls on me and try to shoot me... with real guns...

yes, i live in the ghetto, sue me xD.


----------



## Sequester (Jul 6, 2008)

Eh, my parents know about most of my furry-ish stuff. I'll occasionally bum around the house in a tail and ears and they've seen my furry drawings and stuff. But I've always kind of been their strange child so they're used to it by now. Occasionally my mom will make reference to my "wanting-to-be-a-cat-thing" but they don't actually know the term "furry". I might mention it someday; I really don't think they'd care though.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

well, i was 17 when my mom saw me looking at yiff (i was trying to draw what they had) and immediately thought it was beastiality and went psycho. as for my dad, he never found out. i got outta school a month later, ran away to franklin,NC and been stuck here ever since. gonna go to college this year tho in NY. don't tell, but i'm only 20. lolz


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope no one in my family knows that I'm a furry but I'm slowly working my mom into the idea of it.


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope, My mom wouldn't know and just pass it off as being weird while trying to bring me back to good Christianity. My dad would look it up online, do extensive "research" then tell me to abandon this while I am still his son and yell at me that I wouldn't survive about something or other. My sister and her husband wouldn't quite understand but might support me as long as they run across anything sexual at anytime.
 The rest of my family....well a bunch of pissed off redneck Italians would be an interesting thing to see but no thanks. 

Short answer: Never told them, Never going to tell untill I move out and get out of the state if I am lucky


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Parents, step-mom, and little brother as far as the family goes.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

Heck yes. I have nothing to hide to my family, and they think it's odd but cool at the same time. Also the fact I am definately into the furry fandom(and loving every bit of it) but you could say I am not into it as much as others. I dunno, my mom likes it a lot because she thinks the anthro art is beautiful and my grandparents love how people dress up in fursuits for entertainment at cons and so does my cousins and little brother(whos fursona is a monkey). They all think it's cute and find it amusing. And yes, they all know about yiff.


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 19, 2008)

Stayed at my older brother's apartment to attend a con.  He's an animator and worked with a few furs at a dotcom company for a while, so he knew and didn't care all that much.  Still it didn't help that he didn't have high opinions of those individuals.  My mother gets that I hang out from time to time with people I know from online, but doesn't get furry.  She just tells me to be careful. My wife knows all about it (how could she not?) And tolerates it. It's not her thing, but she'll go to meets with me, give her honest opinion on my art and embroidery. Really it's nice to have the outside view.  Keeps me from going too far off the deep end.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont think any of my family know im a furry, but they almost found out when my dads comp died and he used mine. thats when i learned always delete your browser history. if they did find out i think it would take me a week or two to tell them what a furry was, but im sure they would just put that is the weird/ok group.

but i do know two of my friends know im a furry because one walked in to my room and found a tail and asked " are u a furry" and thats when i found out he was a furry, and i saw my other friend was packing a box and when i looked at it and it had a fur suit in side. also i think my girl friend may be a furry 2


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

No; I live independent of my family, so I pretty much do whatever I want.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 19, 2008)

My mother took one look at my picture "Alive" and went, "Oh look! It's you sweetie! Wow, you've really gotten better in your art..." 

Wether she knows more or not, she doesn't care. It's nothing that would do me any harm, so in her book it's fine. Anyone else in my family can go chew on it. (Though my younger brother just thinks it's funny, as he hosts a semi-furry message board)


----------



## GigasDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

My immediate family knows. Probably a couple of my aunts and uncles. Usually I don't bring it up, but I'll tell them if they ask. I don't think they even care slightly.

However it was pretty humurous when I first explained what Anthrocon was to my father, he told me not to go around "scrunching" (He had watched the CSI Furry episode, and was referring to scritching) which was hilarious


----------



## Monarq (Jul 19, 2008)

No, no one knows, unless they've been on my computer while I'm away...


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 19, 2008)

My mom and sister do, all my friends do, and a few co-workers do as well. None of them really care, because it's just a hobby ^-^


----------



## MAPride88 (Jul 19, 2008)

my brothers might offend me if they find out and my mom would never understand


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, my family knows. My bro and I are both furs, although that's no surprise since we're twins and all. My father took it oddly he goes "Whatever makes you happy! If you like to f*ck in animal suits, be my guest!" He saw that CSI episode. My mother took it far better. She actually got interested in the art and all the goings on in the fandom, after initially being weirded out by it. She even asked to see some of my yiff collection. It was weird, but really cool. :3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

that sounds really awesome


----------



## otto888 (Jul 19, 2008)

No one in family knows and I'll try to keep it that way.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 19, 2008)

my parents know, ended up telling them last week.

they didn't realy care tbh.


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, they all know. Everyone around me knows.. They don't all _understand_, but that's a different story..


----------



## Orion928 (Jul 19, 2008)

my older brother does, and hes a bit disturbed by it too XD.  my sister and mother also know, but my sister has no freakin idea what a furry is and my mom could care less because she enjoys the novels =P


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

such easy going families  i really wish i was open to what i like with the people around me... I used to be really open to my friends about a lot of things, but ever since we got even closer, i started holding things back... not only does my family not know I have an interest in these kinds of things, but I highly doubt they know I'm gay too considering alot of my habits hehe...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 19, 2008)

ciaron said:


> such easy going families  i really wish i was open to what i like with the people around me... I used to be really open to my friends about a lot of things, but ever since we got even closer, i started holding things back... not only does my family not know I have an interest in these kinds of things, but I highly doubt they know I'm gay too considering alot of my habits hehe...



lol, at least you can manage to hide your sexuality xD I can't...

as for the topic, yea... in a sense... my brother decided he'd be an ass and look through my computer one day, and I caught him looking through my yiff section of my pictures folder. I doubt he knows what a furry is though... all he was probably thinking was, "wow... sonic has a dick?!" 0_o'''

that was awkward enough, and I dun intend on telling my family I'm a furry


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> as for the topic, yea... in a sense... my brother decided he'd be an ass and look through my computer one day, and I caught him looking through my yiff section of my pictures folder. I doubt he knows what a furry is though... all he was probably thinking was, "wow... sonic has a dick?!" 0_o'''
> 
> that was awkward enough, and I dun intend on telling my family I'm a furry



Heh, similar story with me...

Damn 'rents decided to raid my hard drive again--for the third time--a couple years back...and they found my Freya stash, among other things...

Not only did they throw me in therapy, they deleted the whole thing! And I'd looked long and hard for those pics back then, too...didn't know about FA in those days, you see, and I couldn't get to fchan or the now-defunct freyayiff_Groups from my home connection 'cuz of their mid-Victorian prudery (there manifesting itself in the form of a keylogger + screencapture utility that activated every 3 seconds)...so anyway, they're idiots, and I refuse to tell them.

My closer friends all know, though.


----------



## Khato (Jul 19, 2008)

Pfft, everyone knows I'm connected to the fandom somehow. _Everyone._

My sister is a bigger furry than I. Right down to the ears and tail on clothing. My dad wholeheartedly supports me drawing animal cartoons. Right down to wanting to display my work on the walls of his pub.

I mean, heck, I'm not into any kind of weird stuff associated with the fandom, but it doesn't seem like a very big deal. "Oh, you draw cartoon animals? That's nice." is the average reply.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Heh, similar story with me...
> 
> Damn 'rents decided to raid my hard drive again--for the third time--a couple years back...and they found my Freya stash, among other things...
> 
> ...



here's an idea... keep your stash in files within files within files and have them hidden inf your windows files, also, as far as keylogging and screencaptures go,might i suggest Avira antivir and windows malware, i'm sure they'll take your parents "security" as malware


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Khato said:


> Pfft, everyone knows I'm connected to the fandom somehow. _Everyone._
> 
> My sister is a bigger furry than I. Right down to the ears and tail on clothing. My dad wholeheartedly supports me drawing animal cartoons. Right down to wanting to display my work on the walls of his pub.




that is so not fair TT_TT my dad kicked me out for coming out to him as a furry, and I dun plan on telling my mom... she handles things... very bad

my brother was just... wtf?! and we never spoke of it again.


----------



## Khato (Jul 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that is so not fair TT_TT my dad kicked me out for coming out to him as a furry, and I dun plan on telling my mom... she handles things... very bad
> 
> my brother was just... wtf?! and we never spoke of it again.



It helps that my family is very, very liberal, and I don't actually have an interest in furry porn. That stuff is _alien_ to me. All the stuff I show, and have on my walls, and talk about, is _completely nonsexual._

So uh, I guess I'm in an easier position than some of you.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 19, 2008)

I think my parents suspect it, or know but just don't say anything.  I accidentally left one of my stories up on my computer when I left for school, and my mother went to clean my room.  I got home and she made the comment, "Good story, it needs a little editing though."  I nearly had a heart attack.  Either way, I don't think they would be too happy if they found out.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

otto888 said:


> No one in family knows and I'll try to keep it that way.



Same as you... What the people don't know can't hurt them.


----------



## Merp (Jul 20, 2008)

My parents and sisters dont even know what a furry is...besides if I told them what it is and that I am one... they might try to have me _exercised_....lol


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 20, 2008)

Merp said:


> My parents and sisters dont even know what a furry is...besides if I told them what it is and that I am one... they might try to have me _exercised_....lol



I'll agree on that. Except my Mom knows a little of what furries are and from what I see, she thinks furries are freaks or something. So I'd rather not let her or the rest of the blabbermouth family know that I'm one.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 20, 2008)

My whole family knows i'm a fur and are rather accpeting of it...the only thng i find annoying is they treat being a fur as something that my sister's cubs should not even know exists...i want my niece and nepues to know about the fur community but i'll have to wait till their older i guess and no longer controled by their parents to teach them...it's nerve racking...my sister is the only one i know of in my family who is anti-fur about the fur community...everyone esle just leaves it as a no talk, no ask thing. so by accepting i meant that they just don't give me hell about it...>.<


----------



## Entropy (Jul 20, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> I think my parents suspect it, or know but just don't say anything.  I accidentally left one of my stories up on my computer when I left for school, and my mother went to clean my room.  I got home and she made the comment, "Good story, it needs a little editing though."  I nearly had a heart attack.  Either way, I don't think they would be too happy if they found out.


Oh man I lol'd at that! 

I guess  you're lucky. Didn't she make any mention of the fact that it was furry? It must be pretty strange to read furry stories if you're not already acquainted with them.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 20, 2008)

Entropy said:


> Oh man I lol'd at that!
> 
> I guess you're lucky. Didn't she make any mention of the fact that it was furry? It must be pretty strange to read furry stories if you're not already acquainted with them.


 

I would think it was weird, but I didn't want to have to explain it, and since she didn't raise the point, I wasn't going to rock the boat.  I've been careful to keep anything dealing with the fandom hidden though.  All my furry file names are misnomers.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 20, 2008)

Only my sister does and she is from the internet and there fore knows EXACTLY what a furry is. I am positive that she thinks I've got some metal issues, not that I don't or anything . But it's going to be interesting when I go to school in a T-shirt that says: "I'm a furry."

OH YEAH....thats gonna be fun. XD


----------



## Monarq (Jul 20, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> Only my sister does and she is from the internet and there fore knows EXACTLY what a furry is. I am positive that she thinks I've got some metal issues, not that I don't or anything . But it's going to be interesting when I go to school in a T-shirt that says: "I'm a furry."
> 
> OH YEAH....thats gonna be fun. XD


That's gonna get some questions asked...


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

My parents don't knwo what Furries are but my sister does. She doesn't care for it and thinks me a freak cause of it. I fear I will neevr be able to go to a Furcon without me comign out and tellign them the truth... I just fear them kicking me out.


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow.  I wonder why so many parents have issues.  I know my family wouldn't take it well, so I won't even bother telling them.  Knowing my dad, he would probably go mentally insane.  With my mom, it would just be awkward (She watches CSI and browses the internet when she hears about something interesting or strange....).  I even fear showing my sketches just because of the stuff on the media.  It isn't worth it.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 21, 2008)

it's fucked up that we have to hide ourselves in the dark...persoanlly i don't...i would rather be known and hated for what i am...then walk up to someone and tell thm what i am them go: what's a fur?*facepaws* i've heard that so many times i wanna pull my fur out! I am personally tied of the fur community not being known...and i am wanting to make us widely known thoughout the usa to start off...but meh...it won't work if no one willback me up..so i'll just shut up now...


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 21, 2008)

Pikachuninetails said:


> it's fucked up that we have to hide ourselves in the dark...persoanlly i don't...i would rather be known and hated for what i am...then walk up to someone and tell thm what i am them go: what's a fur?*facepaws* i've heard that so many times i wanna pull my fur out! I am personally tied of the fur community not being known...and i am wanting to make us widely known thoughout the usa to start off...but meh...it won't work if no one willback me up..so i'll just shut up now...



I can only agree with you that it's sad that so many furs hide in shame. Like I said earlier, I don't. I wouldn't say I flaunt my furryness, but I don't hide it. Everyone I know, knows. My friends, family, coworkers and boss.

A lot of people don't understand what furry is, and as long as furries hide like most do now, they never will understand, and stories like Vanity Fair and C:S:I will be all that's known to the public..


----------



## Khensu (Jul 22, 2008)

My mom may have an idea about it.  She grabbed the AC flyer out of my back pocket that I had completely forgotten about and asked me what it was.  I just replied that it was kind of an artist's gathering and left it at that.  So if she Googled Anthrocon, she'd have a pretty good idea.  Of course there's far worse sites she could've visited, so I'm not all that distressed.  Besides, my parents are pretty cool and I doubt they'd really care if I did tell them.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 22, 2008)

My parents don't even know what the hell furries or antro is.
Usually the said the antro's original specias and then add man to If for example, If then saw an antro for they'd just call It Fox-man. XD like the did with pokemon. Pokeman.

Anyway, I'd say my sister knows I like furries and same goes for my friends but they'd consider me a furry-fan than just conpletely furry.

I tend to balance out my fandoms so one of them doesn't get to out of hand.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 23, 2008)

cyyle said:


> "hell no. they don't even know what furries are, etc."
> 
> and i'd like to keep it that way >:[




Yeah, I think it's really great that most furries seem to be ashamed of being furry.... <_<


----------



## cyyle (Jul 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just read this whole thread in one sitting O.O

I'm quite surprised at some of the responses your parents had. Since my bedroom is in my house's bonusroom, I don't have much privacy on the computer during the day, so I'm sure I will be asked what I am drawing eventually. I seriously can't think of any reason how they could respond negatively if I explained what anthropomorphic art is and that there is a geeky fandom revolving around it 

but then again my family is very liberal and I am sure my mom would be cool about that kind of stuff (except sometimes she's ... TOO cool, if you know what I mean :|) We are also a pretty open minded family and we also don't watch crap TV like CSI and reality shows.

Also I am usually very secretive around my family. I mean, if my parents even listen to the music I own, I get nervous and uncomfortable :| (even though they don't like or dislike it) and I'm sure them seeing what I draw would be a hell of a lot worse (or going to draw, I should say... I've been learning to draw and just recently ordered a graphic tablet)

As for my sister, I have seen her browsing through deviantart sometimes so I am sure she knows about anthropomorphic art, and maybe even about the fandom, but I have NO idea how she would react when she inevitably sees my art. She's the stereotypical vegetarian, fake-emo (she says its called "scene"... but its really just fake emo to me xD), teenage middle school girl, so there is no way to forsee what she would think.

Basically I'm sure my family (or at least my parents) would be very accepting of it, but the problem would be that I would still feel uncomfortable.

What I have been really confused about in this thread is how people are treating this like coming out as gay... Maybe I'm not engulfed into the fandom enough to understand, but it seems a hell of a lot different to me :|

Whew... bed time -_- 4:29 am is waaaay too late :|

EDIT:

Ok this has been running through my head and I can't get to sleep... so:

I think the big issue some of you are having here telling your parents is that if _you_ take it seriously, _they_ take it seriously. So don't.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

all but my brother, cause he is an idiot


----------



## Shomti (Aug 6, 2008)

My sister's known. She finds it absolutely repulsive, so I try to ignore her and her cracks about animals when it comes up. Funny thing, she has no problem with me being bi, but when I mention I'm furry she flips out. 

My parents know now, because I brought up a convention with them a week or two ago and I made sure to give them a good impression of it this time. So they don't care.  They're the conservative ones, too, so I would have pegged them--the Christian, anti-gay kind--to have a problem, rather than my sister--the Satanist (no joke), pro-gay, anti-Christian, liberal kind--to be the haters in my family. My brother may have a minor understanding of it but I don't talk with him about it that much.

And I have decided from past experience that it is, in fact, better to keep your family in the dark about relationships. Especially when--as mine is--it's with a guy.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

My cousin might.... because he goes on a few other forums that have furry related things, but not sure... but don't want any one to know not even some of my friends.


This place makes me feel at home!!!

I LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

My parents would probably think it was a bit childish, if I ever tell them it'll probably involve explaining that furs like animals, Disney films and drawing. I dont think they would mind, they know nothing of the dark side. Infact I dont need to tell them, they already know I like these things anyway.

It's your internet using friends you have to worry about.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm just a furry artist. Not sure if that counts or not.
But yeah, my parents know. Every body pretty much knows. They don't care. lol.


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

No... just like they don't know any other odd things about me... in my family, that would be grounds for me to be disowned =(


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Mystical-Ferret said:


> No... just like they don't know any other odd things about me... in my family, that would be grounds for me to be disowned =(



 Yeah.. in my, too, i think
And it would be a reason for them to call emergency, i think -.-
They only know, i "like" dragons and write fantasy storys (with dragons)...
About my secret wish _to be one_ they have no plan.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Funny thing just happened, I was taking to a fur on MSN when I decide to go make coffee. My mother takes the laptop while I'm downstairs and when I come back up she asks me what FA is. I tell her and she said 'oh, okay.' and gave me back the laptop.

So now my family knows and everyone's okay with it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Why everyone has so nice parents...
My would kill me... or do the things i've written before...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Why everyone has so nice parents...
> My would kill me... or do the things i've written before...



Alblaka they cant be that bad, they're your parents. They'll probably be mad for a while but then they'll remember that you're the same good person they knew before you told them.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Alblaka they cant be that bad, they're your parents. They'll probably be mad for a while but then they'll remember that you're the same good person they knew before you told them.



-.-
*thinking a while*
Maybe, my father could understand, but my mother is really... old-mooded *or however you can call that...*
*thinking more*
Damn, difficult to explain...
But she really would think, i'm mentally ill or simply would forbid me, to go on PC anymore -.-, thinking it's just a forum... and not a life-style...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> -.-
> *thinking a while*
> Maybe, my father could understand, but my mother is really... old-mooded *or however you can call that...*
> *thinking more*
> ...



Whatever you decide it's up to you. I planned on not telling my parents after much deliberation. Maybe they will find out themselves and be okay with it, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Whatever you decide it's up to you. I planned on not telling my parents after much deliberation. Maybe they will find out themselves and be okay with it, I hope so anyway.



I think, i will simply wait some years. Maybe then my mother will accept, that i'm old enough to make my own decisions -.-


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> I think, i will simply wait some years. Maybe then my mother will accept, that i'm old enough to make my own decisions -.-



That seems like a smart idea, more mature than some ideas I've heard.

I can't imagine a German being outraged at you being a fur though. I have a friend who went to Germany for a month on exchange and he says everyone he met was very nice and extremely tolerant. His friends grandfather even gave him money anytime he saw him.


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Aug 7, 2008)

My family only knows that I like a few anthro characters, but i dont think they know or care what furry is?


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone. Except my dad, but I haven't spoken to him for years.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> That seems like a smart idea, more mature than some ideas I've heard.
> 
> I can't imagine a German being outraged at you being a fur though. I have a friend who went to Germany for a month on exchange and he says everyone he met was very nice and extremely tolerant. His friends grandfather even gave him money anytime he saw him.



^^ I think there are more "cliches" for example the leader pants or the Sauerkraut.
In northern germany both you won't see often ^^
And our grandparents are often that way, normally only to their grandchilds *right?*, but that, what you've written... nice ^^
The tolerance is pretty easy to explain: After the holocaust you get taught in germany everywhere intolerance is the worsest thing ever (what is right!). for example we have it in history hours at least 3 years in a row... -.- ok, that got boring, after the first year...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^ I think there are more "cliches" for example the leader pants or the Sauerkraut.
> In northern germany both you won't see often ^^
> And our grandparents are often that way, normally only to their grandchilds *right?*, but that, what you've written... nice ^^
> The tolerance is pretty easy to explain: After the holocaust you get taught in germany everywhere intolerance is the worsest thing ever (what is right!). for example we have it in history hours at least 3 years in a row... -.- ok, that got boring, after the first year...



History for me sucks, I'm on the British educational system and every year it's the same old crap. I'm tired about hearing about WWII, and those books always make it seem that every German person was a bad guy at the time.

I haven't got a GCSE in History, I have one in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Hm, pretty much everyone knows I'm a furry.  My friends, and family.  I've also helped define what it means to be a furry.  I have conversations with my parents about stories with other furs such as times of going to stores with fursuits.  And they know I'm planning on getting a fursuit, and they know what of.  Everyone's ok with it, so it's great.  I'm very open about my furry-ness.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Hm, pretty much everyone knows I'm a furry.  My friends, and family.  I've also helped define what it means to be a furry.  I have conversations with my parents about stories with other furs such as times of going to stores with fursuits.  And they know I'm planning on getting a fursuit, and they know what of.  Everyone's ok with it, so it's great.  I'm very open about my furry-ness.



Nice, seems you got it good. My parents would probably laugh if I wore a fursuit. Come to think I'd laugh at me wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Nice, seems you got it good. My parents would probably laugh if I wore a fursuit. Come to think I'd laugh at me wearing a fursuit.



Well I'm sure I'll still be laughed at in fursuit, and I'd be willing to wear my fursuit to work first halloween that I have it.  Part of the fun of being in a fursuit is the reactions you can get from people XD


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Nice, seems you got it good. My parents would probably laugh if I wore a fursuit. Come to think I'd laugh at me wearing a fursuit.



My would say "Hey, who are you, how you get into this house?!" and after noticing, i'm inside they would search for drogs in my room XD


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> My would say "Hey, who are you, how you get into this house?!" and after noticing, i'm inside they would search for drogs in my room XD



I dont know why, but I get the feeling my dad would ask me how much drink I can hide in it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I dont know why, but I get the feeling my dad would ask me how much drink I can hide in it.



XD
Nice idea...

The age of furry smugglers is arrived! Beware Black Market!!! XD


----------



## Kano (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone knows, my dad's even financing the building of my fursuit =)


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> XD
> Nice idea...
> 
> The age of furry smugglers is arrived! Beware Black Market!!! XD



Imagine drug mules at a con, that'd be funny. I need to get to one... for no illegal reason.


----------



## Kama (Aug 7, 2008)

hehehe.... I keep it between a few close friends and I, but not family at this moment in time, they'll misinterpret it in some way.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 7, 2008)

If the PC Powerplay forums don't know what I might be, they are a bunch of morons.


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

i cant find a way to tell my parents, im thinking of power point. set and run, wait 30 min then see if there are any comments, or if i hear anything that sounds like WTF or omg i can high tail it XD


----------



## Fractilion (Aug 8, 2008)

My brother knows in into anthros. Not comfortable about telling my parents even though they MUST have some idea. The main issue is just that when it comes to furs, it's like, you either get it or you dont. And if you don't, I imagine it being just weird as hell. So It's kind of embarrassing in that regard.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

My mom found out I was a furry back in 2007 and taunted me for it and that led me to throw out most of the furry art that I had drawn up until that point. Infact, I think that's where most of the original Paupers grave strips went. I did tell my friend Eli too.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

my parents,siblings,freands might know from drunkin ramble but im not really sure.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 13, 2008)

My sister knows, not that she cares as long as I stay a light kind of furry. I don't look it and rarely act like one >.> . I just recently started drawing furry, but I don't think I'll ever draw yiff... unless I get really well paid XD . So no reason for anyone here to really care or mind XD


----------



## PsyE (Aug 13, 2008)

My mother knows, and is pretty fine with it. She blames it for my improvement in my drawing abilities, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Fallenmink (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hell no*, Haven't even told real life friends, although I'm pretty sure they know after a few desktop screenshots with FA down at the bottom by accident =/


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think so, no. >.>

Most of my family members are big CSI-watchers, so they'd probably associate it with the infamous furry episode.

~Raine


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

LiesAreForever said:


> I don't think so, no. >.>
> 
> Most of my family members are big CSI-watchers, so they'd probably associate it with the infamous furry episode.
> 
> ~Raine



Ouch, that's bad...

No, i think not...
My little brother has seen the FAF-Site for one second and asked for it, but i said "That's my Pc, not yours..."
But i thin he will ask more, i nearly never react so, i guess he knowes, there is something...


----------



## Tackle (Aug 13, 2008)

I would be risking my scales and wings if I tried to tell my parents.
My mom is really extremist when talking about new cultures.
She hates: Modern music, drawings, mythology, costumes (Cosplaying and Fursuiting), and *MANY MORE THINGS*.
To make it shorter, she only loves going to the church. She attends to one of those "Evangelical Churchs" where I suppose she was brainwashed and programmed to only love church and the bible.
I have nothing against God or the church as some of you may be thinking by now, it's just, I'm not religious.
My dad is not as closed as my mom, but he wouldn't accept it either.
Why am I sure?, because he told me this the first time he saw a guy in a fursuit: "Those freaks who think they're animals end up being gay or commiting suicide"
But guess what? *I'm Proud Of Being A Dragon* no matter if I have to keep it secret until I move out to my own place.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

China-Kitty said:


> Yeah, I know I've written this thread before, but I thought I would bring it back in a new one.
> 
> Anyway, anyone in your family know you're a furry?
> 
> ...


 dad by force <_<


----------



## |||||||||||||||||||| (Aug 13, 2008)

No, if anyone in my family or circle of friends found out I'd be burned at the stake.

In all seriousness, you're only a furry if you pick up the label yourself. All my friends and family know I'm fascinated by cartoon animals, but because I don't say I'm furry, they just think I'm a little..different. I'm in my twenties, and all my friends are in the same age group, but they don't seem to think its too awfully weird that I still watch Lion King, "furry" cartoons, or look up anthro art.

It's no ones business what I do in my free time. If I started fursuiting or take a deep interest in the furry fandom, I don't feel I should have to come clean about it. Its a hobby just like anyone else's. If they ask about it I would tell them what I'm up to, but I surely don't feel like I have to come out of any closet. It would be odd to come out as a furry, and try to explain it to everyone, especially if no one asked.


----------



## inuyasha10121 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, thankfully.  If my parents knew, i'd be living in a cardboard box.  I don't worry about the rest of my family, because i'm already the blacksheep of the family, and everyone tends to stay away from me ^^ (which I enjoy, I don't like anything that my cousins like, hehe)


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine don't...  and I'm pretty sure they don't even know about the fandom or anything related to furries.  I intend to keep it that way.  The main reason is I just don't want to deal with the drama...


----------



## Lost (Aug 14, 2008)

No one in my family knows I'm a fur but all of my friends do and that's how I want to keep it for now.


----------



## Uro (Aug 14, 2008)

My family doesn't know I'm a furry or Bi....boy is this going to be one hell of a bomb to drop hehe. Think I'll tell them I'm bi first so they don't care as much about me being a fur =p.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 14, 2008)

Uro said:


> My family doesn't know I'm a furry or Bi....boy is this going to be one hell of a bomb to drop hehe. Think I'll tell them I'm bi first so they don't care as much about me being a fur =p.


 
be careful!
it could end up nasty!
i wont do it if i where u but go ahead xD


----------



## Wreth (Aug 14, 2008)

I have told any of my family and i'm not really close enough to any of my friends to tell them. I want to meet new (Furry) friends because i don't care that much about losing my current ones.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I have told any of my family and i'm not really close enough to any of my friends to tell them. I want to meet new (Furry) friends because i don't care that much about losing my current ones.




I want to find a furry friend to, it would be chill to have friends in all parts of the school


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

Just because someone is a furry doesn't mean you'll like them or that they won't be assholes. Furries are typically more accepting with sexuality and other people's beliefs, but please: A LOT of furries are douchebags. If your friends are _real_ friends, they'll accept you for who you are and not care. ESSPECIALLY when it is something as minor as being a furry.

Don't lay that bullshit on me.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 14, 2008)

None of my current friends are that close.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 14, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I asked how long she was gonna be out yesterday and it went kinda like...
> Mom: Probably a few hours...... why?
> Midnight: Oh, I was just gonna try something that can't have interruption. (BIG MISTAKE)
> Mom: What's that...?
> ...


 

that hypnosis thing sounds cool would like to try pm me the link if you get a chance


----------



## Key Key (Aug 14, 2008)

Today 8/14/08 I told my 12 year old nephew I was a furry, he is my best friend and extremely mature for his age... I started out by saying I am a furry do you know what the is? HE preceded to go IN detail about the lifestyle. I said how the hell did you know that... he responded... internet. We both started laughing. We both agreed that is was pretty sad that my 12yr old nephew new about furries before I did... he even new I was one BEFORE I did. Crazy boy but I love him. lol The best part he said it was kool and that he doesn't understand what the big deal is that so many people have to be so judgmental. 
I was great.... oh and I showed him this site and we agreed that he was a ferret lol.
so.... yeah  *happy happy joy joy*


----------



## Shadow (Aug 14, 2008)

By a technicality, it's not age, though younger than you, but the TIME he found out. Say you found out in 2001, he found out in 2002, you technically found out before him.


----------



## Key Key (Aug 14, 2008)

true but at least he is mature enough


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 15, 2008)

My mom knows I draw anthro art. But I don't think she's knows what it is.
My mom is pretty awesome though, so I'm sure when i do tell her she wont care much.


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 15, 2008)

saberpup said:


> that hypnosis thing sounds cool would like to try pm me the link if you get a chance



Yeah totally want to try that out too! XD


----------



## bane233 (Aug 15, 2008)

heck no, but 2 of my bff's know


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

Family: Nay, Friends: Aye.

But only like... 5. xD


----------



## Marodi (Aug 15, 2008)

Um i just recently found out i was a furry, So i havn't told anyone that i am one. 

Although i have told 2 people that i'm drawing an anthro character (but i told them i'm drawing a fox/ human hybrid) and i've even sent the progress to my mate and he gives me little tips every now and then. 

So yeah its all good so far  but i don't think i'd tell my family


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 15, 2008)

COME OUT, COME OUT, WHEREEVER YOU ARE!

90 minutes ago my i told my mum i'm a furry/otherkin!
NOW i know why people have the need to "come out the closet": Damn, the feeling is wonderful. I never had thought she would react this much understanding...
She told me she had ever known, i'm other then my 3 brohters/sister and that she guessed something like that since i'm writing my storys. We talked about and...
The world seems to be much brighter no ^^

So i give every "hidden" furry the advice: COME OUT! (Only if you have parents, who love you of course, but i hope the most have that ^^)
They will understand and you'll be really glad to have done it ^^

*dancing around cuz happyness...*


----------



## X (Aug 15, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I asked how long she was gonna be out yesterday and it went kinda like...
> Mom: Probably a few hours...... why?
> Midnight: Oh, I was just gonna try something that can't have interruption. (BIG MISTAKE)
> Mom: What's that...?
> ...



could you give me a link for that? it sounds fun.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 15, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> COME OUT, COME OUT, WHEREEVER YOU ARE!
> 
> 90 minutes ago my i told my mum i'm a furry/otherkin!
> NOW i know why people have the need to "come out the closet": Damn, the feeling is wonderful. I never had thought she would react this much understanding...
> ...


CONGRATZ! :-D


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 15, 2008)

Marodi said:


> CONGRATZ! :-D



Thx ^^

Was difficult, but now i feel really muh better


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 15, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Thx ^^
> 
> Was difficult, but now i feel really muh better



It is indeed nice not holding in any secrets from those around you.  Let's you be much more free without the need to keep hiding stuff.  Congrats


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Theres two people who know for sure that I'm a furry. One is my best friend who I told and he's could care less, he was cool about it, kept saying " What? your a fuzzy? whats a fuzzy? ohhhhhh not fuzzy...frizzy? wtf is a frizzy?" stuff like that. then last night i told my sister bout it. she was cool as well but after I told her she had to pick her husband up from work so I couldn't explain in detail so a few hours later I get the message saying "so your one of these?" and she linked me a article that was about as inaccurate as it gets. its nothin but a big fur bash so I had to spend the next few hours explainin that to her.For example it had this link that was from Trigger Happy TV an said it was " A Violent Attack on a supporter of the Anti Fur commity". But she understands now and accepts me just the same even if she does think I'm a little weird for it. I plan on telling my parents once i move out cause my dad doesnt want anyhing thats not Guy + Girl in his house. hes not phobic of it he just doesn't want it in his house which i can understand. my ma wouldn't care but she has a huge mouth so not only would i be that weird guy with long hair, id be that weird guy who likes to sleep with animals and that wouldn't be a good thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4O2uQIJP1w this is the segment from Trigger Happy TV so you can judge for yourself on how "brutal" this attack was >.>


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

I think my mother knows...at least knows that I like the stuff. So its kind of a yes/no thing for me, I would suppose.


----------



## LunarFenris (Aug 16, 2008)

One person knows.. my brother. And now he thinks I'm fucked in the head, and thinks I need to be fixed lol. It's ironic because he was the person I trusted the most with that sort of information (I didn't mean to tell him though. It was in a moment of "inebriation" and he also stumbled upon furaffinity at one point, although he didn't see anything bad). I never thought this was information I needed to tell anyone, but it's confirmed I'll never willingly let out that part of me to anyone else again.

But hey, you learn something new about people you think you know every day!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4O2uQIJP1w


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4O2uQIJP1w this is the segment from Trigger Happy TV so you can judge for yourself on how "brutal" this attack was >.>



ROFL
Only awesome ^^




> One person knows.. my brother. And now he thinks I'm fucked in the head, and thinks I need to be fixed lol. It's ironic because he was the person I trusted the most with that sort of information (I didn't mean to tell him though. It was in a moment of "inebriation" and he also stumbled upon furaffinity at one point, although he didn't see anything bad). I never thought this was information I needed to tell anyone, but it's confirmed I'll never willingly let out that part of me to anyone else again.
> 
> But hey, you learn something new about people you think you know every day!


That's stupid...
Why the first (and maybe last person) you tell that must react in this manner...

But i can't tell my brother, he is to stupid to hold his mouth and would tell it around in the school -.- And that would be not really good for me...


----------



## Uro (Aug 16, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I asked how long she was gonna be out yesterday and it went kinda like...
> Mom: Probably a few hours...... why?
> Midnight: Oh, I was just gonna try something that can't have interruption. (BIG MISTAKE)
> Mom: What's that...?
> ...



Yes...Link please >.>


----------



## Youkaiyami (Aug 16, 2008)

My family knows I have a fursona, being a furry isn't a bad thing, I mean some of you guys act like you would get killed if your parents found out. Not all furries( fursonas) are about sex and what not.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> COME OUT, COME OUT, WHEREEVER YOU ARE!
> 
> 90 minutes ago my i told my mum i'm a furry/otherkin!
> NOW i know why people have the need to "come out the closet": Damn, the feeling is wonderful. I never had thought she would react this much understanding...
> ...


 
WOW  O__O

I don't think I could ever do that...  My dad isn't a very "accepting" person, not to mention he's pretty racist too...  but my mom is the opposite.  Even then, I don't think I could even gather up the nerve to tell anyone in my family.  I guess it's just the thought of being shunned or missunderstood.  I have the same worry if I try to mention it to one of my online friends, I can't imagine what I'd feel if I tried to tell any of my friends here at home, as I don't have very many as you can imagine...


----------



## Malic (Aug 17, 2008)

Two of my friends know. Although one is a good bit more accepting than the other. Although they're both ok with it.

Also, I'm fairly certain my sister is a furry to. I don't want to introduce her yet because of all the trolls.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 17, 2008)

My Mum and Brother know, but I'd never tell my Father and Step Mum, cause they don't like "Weird" things


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 17, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> WOW  O__O
> 
> I don't think I could ever do that...  My dad isn't a very "accepting" person, not to mention he's pretty racist too...  but my mom is the opposite.  Even then, I don't think I could even gather up the nerve to tell anyone in my family.  I guess it's just the thought of being shunned or missunderstood.  I have the same worry if I try to mention it to one of my online friends, I can't imagine what I'd feel if I tried to tell any of my friends here at home, as I don't have very many as you can imagine...



Same was my motive not to tell them...
But i made the nice experience that people not always react in that manner you're thinking they will react ^^


----------



## ExTo (Aug 17, 2008)

Well *Alblaka*, I don't think it's really wise for furries to "come out" as such. You're an otherkin - essentially it's part of your spirituality, it's entirely normal you'd want to come out and it's also understandable people (namely here, your mother) would give you a chance since it's part of your spirituality, of all things.

But for your average furry... it's for fun, or a fetish, or both, and "coming out" of either, or both, would probably just get them weird stares and a "why the Hell are you telling me that, that's both freaky, uncessary and insignificant" reaction. So eh... caution is probably best.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 17, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Well *Alblaka*, I don't think it's really wise for furries to "come out" as such. You're an otherkin - essentially it's part of your spirituality, it's entirely normal you'd want to come out and it's also understandable people (namely here, your mother) would give you a chance since it's part of your spirituality, of all things.
> 
> But for your average furry... it's for fun, or a fetish, or both, and "coming out" of either, or both, would probably just get them weird stares and a "why the Hell are you telling me that, that's both freaky, uncessary and insignificant" reaction. So eh... caution is probably best.



Hmmm...
I think you're right. If you are a Furry as "hobby" or kinda fetish, that's maybe not very intelligent...
But in my case is was the most intelligent thing, i could have made...^^


----------



## ExTo (Aug 17, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Hmmm...
> I think you're right. If you are a Furry as "hobby" or kinda fetish, that's maybe not very intelligent...
> But in my case is was the most intelligent thing, i could have made...^^



I'm really glad things went over so well for you!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 17, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm really glad things went over so well for you!



Me too XD

But it was really suprising, i thought my mother would call me insane... ^^


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 17, 2008)

My mother has figured out that i have an otter personality....but...anyone in my family knows that i am a furry...and I don't think they will understand


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 17, 2008)

Well my mother knows. She found out herself, but said ''It's okay, I respect your interests.'' Other than her nobody knows.


----------



## Alkaran (Aug 17, 2008)

My family doesnt know ..yet..(?)
I dont realy care'' but i think it would be better if they yust knew 
My friend knows' i made him a furry'.  He's working on a fursuit now lol


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope...hell I just found out about it...

Doubt they'd understand what a furry is, or even if they'd care to be honest...

I know...that's all that matters


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty much the whole family knows, but at worst they couldn't care less about it.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 17, 2008)

China-Kitty said:


> Yeah, I know I've written this thread before, but I thought I would bring it back in a new one.
> 
> Anyway, anyone in your family know you're a furry?
> 
> ...



 I wish they didn't they will only hurt me in the end .


----------



## X (Aug 17, 2008)

nobody knows how fluffy i am.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 18, 2008)

Nobody in my family currently knows, but the other day I got called a 'furfag' jokingly so I assume my peers know.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 18, 2008)

Mum is still clueless, even though I have a RivFur 08 t-shirt hanging from my bookshelf.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 18, 2008)

My brother knows, but I don't realy care. It's not like I flaunt it or something...


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 18, 2008)

No, thank god.

Though my dad saw two furry sketches I drew. But he doesn't know what a furry is. Also, he thinks I don't draw that anymore >.>


----------



## zevvy (Aug 19, 2008)

ahahaha. it'll be a while before i even CONSIDER telling my mom. my sister will think im a freak, but will still love me. my mom im not so sure. she is racist asian, thinking that people with dark skin are lower than ppl with lighter skin. she also thinks gay rights should be banned. she also forbids me to even hug my female because she thinks i am a pervert and wants to bang them all. 

IMAGINE her reaction to me coming out and say im a furry. she will probably disown me. 

some of my friends know though, and they dont give a shit. huzzah.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 19, 2008)

zevvy said:


> ahahaha. it'll be a while before i even CONSIDER telling my mom. my sister will think im a freak, but will still love me. my mom im not so sure. she is racist asian, thinking that people with dark skin are lower than ppl with lighter skin. she also thinks gay rights should be banned. she also forbids me to even hug my female because she thinks i am a pervert and wants to bang them all.
> 
> IMAGINE her reaction to me coming out and say im a furry. she will probably disown me.
> 
> some of my friends know though, and they dont give a shit. huzzah.


WOW...yeah i don't think telling her is a good idea!


----------



## X (Aug 19, 2008)

zevvy said:


> ahahaha. it'll be a while before i even CONSIDER telling my mom. my sister will think im a freak, but will still love me. my mom im not so sure. she is racist asian, thinking that people with dark skin are lower than ppl with lighter skin. she also thinks gay rights should be banned. she also forbids me to even hug my female because she thinks i am a pervert and wants to bang them all.
> 
> IMAGINE her reaction to me coming out and say im a furry. she will probably disown me.
> 
> some of my friends know though, and they dont give a shit. huzzah.



so... she keeps you away from girls, and hates homos, i think she is a little crazy.
(no girls=gay)
(girls=straight) 
your mom wants you to hate everyone! :shock:


----------



## zevvy (Aug 20, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so... she keeps you away from girls, and hates homos, i think she is a little crazy.
> (no girls=gay)
> (girls=straight)
> your mom wants you to hate everyone! :shock:


 yeah i know. she hates anything that makes you happy. it really confuses me.


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of telling my mother. I almost said it last night. She's really accepting, I've already told her about my sexuality, a few of my fetishes and the fact that I used to have a crush on a friend of the same gender as myself. I don't know if she knows about the furry fandom, but at least I won't have to write an essay to help her understand it like I did when I said I'm pansexual.

Maybe if tonight when she gets home from work, I'll answer the door while wearing my ears and tail, and she'll figure it out for herself.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 21, 2008)

Prophesy said:


> I'm thinking of telling my mother. I almost said it last night. She's really accepting, I've already told her about my sexuality, a few of my fetishes and the fact that I used to have a crush on a friend of the same gender as myself. I don't know if she knows about the furry fandom, but at least I won't have to write an essay to help her understand it like I did when I said I'm pansexual.
> 
> Maybe if tonight when she gets home from work, I'll answer the door while wearing my ears and tail, and she'll figure it out for herself.


 

Interesting idea, but I think she would ask you why you were wearing them before she would do any research.


I personally haven't told my parents, but I think they _might _know anyways.  They've seen my drawing notebook, but haven't said anything.  I'm almost worried that they might have the wrong opinion about me and that I should explain it myself.  Oh well.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 21, 2008)

She doesn't know that I'm Bi either.
Bah Hah Hah!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2008)

who else know? My wife. Thats it.
yyeeaah shes a furry too.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 21, 2008)

no one in my famaly know, i think im the only one in my famaly


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, my family doesn't even really know what furry is. I mean, they know I love animals, and that I like anthro art, but if I told them I was going to a furry convention or something, they'd be pretty confused. xD They know I'm an anime geek and a gamer, though.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 21, 2008)

Gnome said:


> who else know? My wife. Thats it.
> yyeeaah shes a furry too.


 
Lucky you!  If I ever get married, I hope my wife will be a furry.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 21, 2008)

No-one knows, it's all very hush-hush! :smile:


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 22, 2008)

I told my mother last night. She's all right with it and she even jokingly nicknames me 'Kitty' now. She's going to help me find black faux fur to make a proper tail. (I have one but it's badly made.)


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

Jesus H Christ! Mom came close to finding out again...
This time she barged into my room while I was browsing these very forums. Luckily I turned the screen off in time. But fucking hell... she barely knocked or anything.

Ehh... still, nobody in my family knows.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah no one at home knows....gunna keep it that way!


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 22, 2008)

Prophesy said:


> I told my mother last night. She's all right with it and she even jokingly nicknames me 'Kitty' now. She's going to help me find black faux fur to make a proper tail. (I have one but it's badly made.)


 
awww, wish I could do that.  My parents would probably put me under house arrest, ban me from all electronics, and then disown me when I graduate Highschool.


----------



## Azmare (Aug 22, 2008)

No not as of yet
l expect someone to find out sooner or later, l've got like so much things to suggest it,my laptop background is artwork by blotch, l've been drawing more anthro's as of late and my room is filled with lucario stuff,and of course kaiketsu zorori dvd's and some other fox related stuff.
Thing is hardly anyone around my area knows what furry is,any that do usually turn out be furry


----------



## zevvy (Aug 23, 2008)

Prophesy said:


> I told my mother last night. She's all right with it and she even jokingly nicknames me 'Kitty' now. She's going to help me find black faux fur to make a proper tail. (I have one but it's badly made.)


Damn your lucky. I wish I had an accepting mother.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 23, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Jesus H Christ! Mom came close to finding out again...
> This time she barged into my room while I was browsing these very forums. Luckily I turned the screen off in time. But fucking hell... she barely knocked or anything.
> 
> Ehh... still, nobody in my family knows.


lol? Ok i would understand if you were were on FA but FAF? lol my parents and brother walk in all the time when im on it. I just casually minimise it.
Nothing to stress about


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 23, 2008)

No one knows I'm a furry, I'm very cautious about it. I won't even draw when there's a chance someone is gonna see what I'm drawing (G rated stuff btw). Although I have been questioned once on if I was a furry by a friend of mine who saw my desktop as a sign. He's one of those people you'd rather not know but I never said no, I avoid telling lies whenever I can, so I replied with "well I like fennecs." He said that I'd just answered his question. Now I'm suspiscious, not completelly sure what he meant XD.
My sister's probably a furry, or if not she should be. She frequently draws furry art and has a pair of ears. Shame she's touchy about her art, alot of it's pretty good. I'm also suspecting some of my GF's best friends of being furries, I'm aiming to subtley nudge them into letting me know if they are...
Only person I've really considered telling is my GF, but tends to be that she shares info with her close friends, who tend to gossip. That's something I'd rather avoid.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> My sister's probably a furry, or if not she should be. She frequently draws furry art and has a pair of ears. Shame she's touchy about her art, alot of it's pretty good.


Omg! Just ask her plain! Even if she says no, that doesn't mean she has to know you're one. You could just say you asked because you stumbled across them and noticed similarities between her and furries. Simple. And if she says she *is* a furry, then you two can share the joy of knowing you live with a fellow fur. Plus, chances are she is by the sounds of it. I mean.. you were both brought up under the same household, and so, are likely to share quite a few things in common.
I dunno.. just me rambling. But I think you should ask. X3


----------



## Volray (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope. And I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

Marodi said:


> lol? Ok i would understand if you were were on FA but FAF? lol my parents and brother walk in all the time when im on it. I just casually minimise it.
> Nothing to stress about


I don't want to give any indication to my family that I'm a furry. ANY. Plus I'm private with everything I do on the computer. I always lock it when I leave the room, delete my browser history whenever I finish using the computer etc (even if I was just on facebook or something). I'm just stressy that way.


----------



## X (Aug 23, 2008)

my parents just open the door, without knocking or anything! so i always have a second browser page open behind the one i browse fa with, so if they walk in i just close it out. and my brother is being an ass about looking over my shoulder every time i have my laptop out.


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 23, 2008)

> my room is filled with lucario stuff,


 
Mine too! Although that's probably more because of me being obsessed with Pokemon. I've lost count of all the Pokemon forums I'm active on.


----------



## NiChan (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think my parents know exactly anyways. My brother knows I'm a scaly though since I told him.


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 24, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Omg! Just ask her plain! Even if she says no, that doesn't mean she has to know you're one. You could just say you asked because you stumbled across them and noticed similarities between her and furries. Simple. And if she says she *is* a furry, then you two can share the joy of knowing you live with a fellow fur. Plus, chances are she is by the sounds of it. I mean.. you were both brought up under the same household, and so, are likely to share quite a few things in common.
> I dunno.. just me rambling. But I think you should ask. X3



lol, I could. Something like "you know anything about furries?" wouldn't be conspicious, and leaves the chance to suggest she look into it if she hasn't already. She may put two and two together but I doubt she'd try to conclude anything .


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not even sure if they know I still exist.  But I am sure as hell they don't know I'm a fur. They already think I'm insane, why give them more ammunition for their 7.62mm machine guns of disownment?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

No, They also don't know I am Bisexual...

Or at least I've never come out and told them  They may know, who knows?


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 24, 2008)

as far as i know, my parents have no idea
and i have no intention of telling them

i've only ever heard of anything furry related over the internet, so i have no idea how it'd go down if i told anyone i know irl

i've already told my parents that i'm gay, i'm not sure they could handle much more 

i might tell my friends at some point, but i could easily live on without telling anybody


----------



## Szorn (Aug 25, 2008)

If I ever told my parents they would FLIP! At least my mom would... Hmm... dad would support mom regardless of what he thinks and the rest of my family is just as hard-lined... So I would be, without a doubt, disowned. 
And I'm not even sure that I'd consider my a self a full furry, I don't do suits (as of yet anyway). But I do like drawing anthro a bit, and I've liked stories about people who can turn into animals since I was, I dunno, five?
Maybe after I move out (and get a life ) I'll consider delving further...


----------



## reddeath42 (Aug 26, 2008)

I take back what i said. And make it simple because my brother knew the first time i drew furry. My mom knows because she found my plans to make a suit and the materials under my bed,But she said that she likes the idea but i dont know if they know that i am BI


----------



## bozzles (Aug 26, 2008)

Why would I tell my family? That's like telling your family that you have a foot fetish.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 26, 2008)

I still don't think I could ever tell my parents.  I don't think I could tell my few IRL friends that I'm a furry.  I think so far... I've only mentioned that I was one in a conversation with 2 of my online friends, and one wasn't paying attention and by now, the other one probably forgot.  So basically, nobody knows but me, and everyone here on FA, which I have still to make friends with anyone here.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 26, 2008)

My family is all classic Disney cartoon fans. Needless to say, they like my anthro art. I think my parents would disown me if they saw me drawing furry porn. but I'd disown myself for drawing _any_ porn. It's just a weird concept to me, even though it's your bread and butter, some of you XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

^That seems a little closed minded, but I must admit I know a few people like that. Another person I know says that his art, and characters are an extension of himself, and therefore drawing porn of those characters would be like sending out naked pictures of himself for hundreds of people to jack off to...

Still seems odd to me =P


----------



## Nylak (Aug 26, 2008)

I totally just draw adult crap to pay my rent.  XD  I'm more or less neutral to it.  But man, if my family knew, they'd go apeshit.  A couple of my friends know, but only the less conservative ones.  I'm not afraid of being turned out (I know them better than that), but I know they'd think differently of me if they knew.  e.e;


----------



## horndawg (Aug 26, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Why would I tell my family? That's like telling your family that you have a foot fetish.



Infinitely true.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ^That seems a little closed minded, but I must admit I know a few people like that. Another person I know says that his art, and characters are an extension of himself, and therefore drawing porn of those characters would be like sending out naked pictures of himself for hundreds of people to jack off to...
> 
> Still seems odd to me =P



"Closed-minded" seems a bit harsh to me. People on the internet are always accusing others of being closed-minded. I don't have a problem with people drawing porn, but I don't get my rocks off to it, so I'd basically just be putting forth all that effort for other people's fetish.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 27, 2008)

Everybody in my family knows that I'm a furry. My mother said I became more outgoing  when I started calling myself a furry. I like outgoingness :3. She said I became more random too. In all, I think I made a good decision in telling my family.


----------



## headmasterfox (Aug 27, 2008)

If my family knew, I wouldn't be here right now, I wouldn't even be alive, because if they found out I was a furry, they'd know I was gay, and if they new that, they'd have to kill me because it goes agesnt some moral thing or what not. But they don't know, so therefore, I'm Still Alive!


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

headmasterfox said:


> If my family knew, I wouldn't be here right now, I wouldn't even be alive, because if they found out I was a furry, they'd know I was gay, and if they new that, they'd have to kill me because it goes agesnt some moral thing or what not. But they don't know, so therefore, I'm Still Alive!


o.o


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 27, 2008)

lawsuite said:


> "Closed-minded" seems a bit harsh to me. People on the internet are always accusing others of being closed-minded. I don't have a problem with people drawing porn, but I don't get my rocks off to it, so I'd basically just be putting forth all that effort for other people's fetish.


The way you worded what you said struck me, sorry if that offended you


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

headmasterfox said:


> If my family knew, I wouldn't be here right now, I wouldn't even be alive, because if they found out I was a furry, they'd know I was gay, and if they new that, they'd have to kill me because it goes agesnt some moral thing or what not. But they don't know, so therefore, I'm *Still Alive!*



I see what you did there.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

I haven't directly told them, they have seen my drawings, I think they suspect I am at best, and at worst just think I'm wierd as hell.


----------



## keeshah (Aug 27, 2008)

My family knows i'm a furry, an they know what furry is.  
My work knows that i'm a furry, an they know what furry is. (I have even fursuited at work)

I don't think there is anyone who doesn't know i'm a furry..


----------



## Lexionix (Aug 27, 2008)

michaelreay said:


> I told my little brother and he keeps threatening to tell my mom:evil:.
> OMG my mom is a total CSI fan but I dont watch it:shock:.




Boredomly reading posts, and urs made me laugh, u should just run to ur mother and say "Mom... (insert brother's name here) is gay.. He's too afraid to tell you... But it's really upsetting him.. I love you mom." *kiss on cheek and walk off*

YAH my mom doesnt know, i told her i was bi and she thought i was a transvestite. w.e. woo ill tell her eventually!!!


----------



## darkdoomer (Aug 27, 2008)

my family don't know. and they do'nt have to know what i'm doing here. 
being a furry's not a goal, there's nothing to be proud of. being a furry doesnt makes you a philosopher or an artist. 
if your family or former friends tells you it's a weird or dumb fetish after you told em what is the furry fandom, it's justified and i share their opinion


----------



## DanFox (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope, no one in my family knows i'm gay, let alone a furry. I'd be disowned if they ever found out.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

MY BROTHER NEARLY FOUND OUT TODAY :S


----------



## A terrible situation (Aug 27, 2008)

Marodi said:


> MY BROTHER NEARLY FOUND OUT TODAY :S


What happened, Marodi?


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 27, 2008)

Two of my friends now know.  I said something stupid while being really really drunk, like REALLY drunk.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> What happened, Marodi?


I was on FAF, my brother walked in and i minimised it as fast as i could. I obviously looked suspicious so he was like "what did you just minimise, bring it up again"
I'm just dumb struck im like "ahhhhhmmmm...ok"
Then he goes "Fur affinity, whats that?"
"Ummmmmmm *goes completely red in the face* ...its an art website...its like...i'll show you what i mean"
I then embraced myself to show him a picture of my fursona on DA
*opens up DA*
"I know what DA is"
"Ummm...WELL YEAH ITS JUST LIKE THAT!"
then he left lol
...CLOSE CALL!


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 27, 2008)

DanFox said:


> Nope, no one in my family knows i'm gay, let alone a furry. I'd be disowned if they ever found out.



Haha! Switch gay for bi and that's pretty much my situation!:-D


----------



## Karegian (Aug 27, 2008)

Erm, I know I'm new to the fandom, but I'm curious as to why so many furries seem to be "ashamed" of being furry...

Maybe "ashamed" isn't the right word for it...but people seem to think that by telling others what it is, would make them automatically hate you...

I'm fine with what it means to be furry...I've told a few others, even perfect strangers about it, and they haven't even blinked...

For one thing, I read that the fandom has been around since the 80's or something...according to others it's been around far far longer than that...

Especially for those furries who feel a connection to animals...for those who love animals, and love anthropormophism...

It's been around for a very long time...and even celebrated...and in some cases...worshipped...

Just my opinion on this...but by either lying to others, or denying it to them that you are part of the fandom, and/or are furry...you are only justifying their ignorance of it, and you are in fact agreeing with them that it's "wrong"...

I've seen people on websites and forums who say that being furry is just wrong...I could say that about a lot of things...most of them ARE wrong...

You know what? I've also read that furries are more open minded, more compassionate, more in touch with their feelings, more friendly (the list goes on)...It's certainly true of myself, and of the few others I've spoken to since I learned of the Fandom itself...

I get these forums sent to me by email when a new message is posted...and I just got one, on this very topic...saying something like being furry is nothing to be proud of...not a goal...not even worth it...wrong and stupid...
It seems to not be here now...or my browser isn't refreshing...I don't know what being furry means to all of you...but I know what it means to me...

And yes...it IS something to be proud of...

Anyhoo...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm too shy =(


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

How the hell would you you bring the topic of furries up in a casual conversation with someone who probably has no idea what a furry is?


----------



## X (Aug 27, 2008)

here is how my conversation would go:
me: mom, im a furry.
mom:.........
mom: whats a furry?
me: it someone that likes art based off animals.
mom: oh, ok.
2 mins later.
mom: its not a cult is it?
me: no! why would i join a cult?
mom: i searched wikipedia and found out what "furry" means!
me: dont believe wikipedia! thats not true!
mom: i have already made up my mind! I AM _*BURNING YOUR COMPUTER!*_
me: *an hero*


----------



## quinntan (Aug 28, 2008)

No... Saves me from lots of explaining/embarrassment. Don't think my parents would mind though...


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

quinntan said:


> No... Saves me from lots of explaining/embarrassment. Don't think my parents would mind though...


 
Exactly my point...why be embarrased about being furry?

Because if you are embarrassed by it, then you are saying that's it's wrong...

I've just found out about the fandom a few weeks ago, and aint no one gonna even try to dull my impression of it, or what it is.

We are who we are...be proud of it.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 28, 2008)

Karegian said:


> Exactly my point...why be embarrased about being furry?
> 
> Because if you are embarrassed by it, then you are saying that's it's wrong...
> 
> ...


That's cool man 
I'm fine with the fact I'm a furry too. Its just that me, and most likely many others, aren't concerned of the way they feel about the fandom but the way others do.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

my parents know but like most others parent don't know what the hell im on
and i cant be bothered showing them what cause knowing them they would want 2 be one too lol

although i did tell them to watch thevideo for moby's Beautiful
what a celebration to all that is *furries*
(although they now think im a swinger)


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Marodi said:


> That's cool man
> I'm fine with the fact I'm a furry too. Its just that me, and most likely many others, aren't concerned of the way they feel about the fandom but the way others do.


 
Yeah, I've heard that the fandom has gotten some bad press...and only bad press...

I know that this is like other things, such as being gay or bisexual...and trust me, for the longest time I was afraid of what others thought of me...

Was nothing to do with the fandom though, or even my sexuality...it was during my younger years...and even until recently. I always thought that I was weird...as I'm sure most others have...I was always so self concious as to how I looked, how others looked at me and things like that...

But trust me...since I found out about the fandom...that's ALL changed. I now know who I am. Someone I've been my whole life, and ONLY just found out about it...

I know there are many who feel like I did...that they are alone, or they are scared of others finding out about this...

All I'm saying is that (as I've been told myself), don't give anyone the wrong idea about the fandom...don't belittle yourselves just cause some don't understand or get the wrong idea...be proud of yourselves...after all, from what I said earlier...I'd rather be part of this community, than the one that hates it...don't you agree?

And as far as my future goes...I'm definitely going to be either making or buying a fursuit...As now I've found this community...I aint letting go


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

Karegian your story is really the same for me ever since I young i was a bit miserable as a kid and  furries explain my love of me and my friends childish games back then but after playing FF12 and using fran all the time which transfered to my art and internet searches untill it turned to a full on furry characters.

untill recently i didn't know what to do with it but now i've found this site and forum full of like minded people and the existence of conventions i have become.........

PROUD TO BE A FURRY

the bad press is only probably because furries are confused with beastiality
which is really Bad Press, thats my thoughts anyway


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Kyra said:


> Karegian your story is really the same for me ever since I young i was a bit miserable as a kid and furries explain my love of me and my friends childish games back then but after playing FF12 and using fran all the time which transfered to my art and internet searches untill it turned to a full on furry characters.
> 
> untill recently i didn't know what to do with it but now i've found this site and forum full of like minded people and the existence of conventions i have become.........
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear it...

As for the bad press, I haven't seen any myself, it's just what I've read on things like Wikifur and other websites.  Something about CSI and MTV...

The only bit I've seen is yeah the beastiality and zoophilia bits...but as most have said, it's mainly people who don't understand furry, or don't even take the time to...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> here is how my conversation would go:
> me: mom, im a furry.
> mom:.........
> mom: whats a furry?
> ...


 
my mom wouldn't start out that mellow.  She'd start wigging out thinking it's some sort of culture that praises satan or something like that.


----------



## X (Aug 28, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> my mom wouldn't start out that mellow.  She'd start wigging out thinking it's some sort of culture that praises satan or something like that.



my mom found a book of mine mentioning magick while i was gone to a camp, and while i was gone, she proceeded to read it, shred it, burn it, and burry the ashes. she is a HYPER christian.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> my mom found a book of mine mentioning magick while i was gone to a camp, and while i was gone, she proceeded to read it, shred it, burn it, and burry the ashes. she is a HYPER christian.


 
Wow!  NObody in my family is that religious.  My mom would probably end up telling my dad and lets just say that wouldn't end well...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 29, 2008)

You're mom is crazy...
like... really crazy...

Although my grandma said she would kick me out of the house if she ever found out I watched porn... (any porn)

... so... I kinda know how you feel


----------



## Nylak (Aug 29, 2008)

The sad thing is, I don't think my parents would disown me, or fly off the handle, or...anything.  I'm pretty sure it would just be a major disappointment, and then they'd just blame themselves, and then I'd sulk off and hide in a corner and disown _myself_ out of self-induced shame/embarassment that's of such a degree that I could never face my family again.  My sister, clinical psychologist, also gay, would doubtlessly try to psychoanalyze me or something.  

It would be a messy, horrible affair, but not very dramatic and sorely anticlimactic, and entirely not worth the stress.  So I'll be avoiding it, I think.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 29, 2008)

Why hide it?
My Window XP features Fender, and my Vista desktop features an anthropomorphic Alien.
Plus there is a t-shirt hanging in plain sight.
I hope my mother never reads my note book though.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

Most of my family knows I am. My own family knew I was since I was young, my in laws on the other hand didn't find out until that infamous CSI episode. My family supports it and sees it as another facet in my personality... even to the point they are choosing animal personas for themselves. My in laws shun me because of it, calling their son and me freaks and disturbing. My family, they ask questions all the time and look at even my pornographic drawings. My in laws throw away even my cleanest art.


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

If I'd tell mom...I bet she'd put her nickname "bitch" into a whole new perspective..


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

Kyra said:


> my parents know but like most others parent don't know what the hell im on
> and i cant be bothered showing them what cause knowing them they would want 2 be one too lol
> 
> although i did tell them to watch thevideo for moby's Beautiful
> ...


[don't watch nailpin's...the ending.]


----------



## Kyra (Aug 29, 2008)

the ending of that video it is quite funny as murder and suicide go


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

Kyra said:


> the ending of that video it is quite funny as murder and suicide go


I've worked with that guy backstage and there's no furry hate though
"...uh, not to sound weird, but...what the hell is a furry?"

XD


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 29, 2008)

My whole family knows, but they don't care. Which is funny, because when I told my mom I went to AC, she said "What's AC?" which naturally lead to the question "What's furry?" and I said "You know, Mom, the people who dress up like animals and hump each other!"

There was a pause. Then my mom said "Did you have fun at the convention? Make any new friends?"

My mom is awesome  

One of my brothers cosplays as Pokemon characters with his girlfriend, and the other one is some admin for Starcraft or something so I guess my parents are used to weirdness.

What's even funnier is that my future-inlaws know I'm furry too and they don't care either. In fact, they really like my artwork - my future mother-in-law has had my art as her computer desktop for two years now and gets upset if someone changes it, and has bought prints of my work. My fiance isn't a fur, but he lets me go to cons with my friends without complaint - he knows that he'd be bored and/or weirded out by a con 

I really lucked out @_@


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 29, 2008)

Karegian said:


> Erm, I know I'm new to the fandom, but I'm curious as to why so many furries seem to be "ashamed" of being furry...
> 
> Maybe "ashamed" isn't the right word for it...but people seem to think that by telling others what it is, would make them automatically hate you...



I'm not at all ashamed of being furry, and I doubt I'd be hated for it at all, but I'm almost sure that it would change people perceptions. I've heard their stories of people that have revealed somewhat similar things to them which changed their opinions of them. Probably wouldn't change very negetivelly for being furry, but still rather not test it.




Karegian said:


> Just my opinion on this...but by either lying to others, or denying it to them that you are part of the fandom, and/or are furry...you are only justifying their ignorance of it, and you are in fact agreeing with them that it's "wrong"...



Interesting theory, seems to be some truth there. I'm the kind that won't reveal myself as a furry, but if someone asked me I'd have to say I was. I very rarelly lie about anything =3


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 29, 2008)

i didn't think anyone knew until a few minutes ago xD

my mum's just come into my room and told me that she knows about me being a furry (she didn't actually say furry, i guess she didn't know the name )

the she offered to buy me some dog ears, or a collar and all this xD

it's awesome


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2008)

See? Parents CAN listen to a furry, and be nice. |D


----------



## WarTheifX (Aug 29, 2008)

Nobody even suspects. Mostly because they wouldn't even know what it means.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 29, 2008)

My mother knows, my father knows, my grand-parents know, as well as all my siblings, blood related or not. My step-dad knows too.

It's not that I'm open about it, or that I flaunt my being a furrie (because I don't), it is just they all are aware that I make costumes, of the furrie variety, some of them wanting pictures. They are rather interested by it, and they tend to be very friendly towards the whole thing.

I guess I am gifted with a fur-friendly family. Most of the people I meet at College, don't know that I am a furrie. I leave that for just my closest friends to know...but then again all my close friends are furries so....


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 29, 2008)

I think i wont tell till i leave home I totaly dont know what would be their reaction, even if they doesn't know what furry mean. but i dont totaly hide XD
I dont clean history after gooing on fa or else, meh my msn avatar is anthro else, a furry could easily know i am one xD


----------



## Wolfbound (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of it, but telling people around here about it would be like telling a minister I like girls. In the end, you're left wondering what point you were trying to make, and realize it doesn't matter if they do or do not know.

My mother and father always knew I was a bit, I dunno, animalistic from a young age. My mum has seen some pictures I've drawn, so has my brother. My girlfriends mum has seen some things too. I don't hide, but I don't run around telling people things they really aren't interested in. I don't know any other furres around me... My girlfriend thinks I'm weird for it, but I keep drawing her as a raccoon, and she's really grown to like it. =]


----------



## Notorious (Aug 29, 2008)

I think my mum knows as she's seen my Champagne model from Sexyfur and several furry desktops I've had on my compture.

I generally operate on a don't ask, don't tell principle and it's worked fine so far.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 29, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> ...Interesting theory, seems to be some truth there. I'm the kind that won't reveal myself as a furry, but if someone asked me I'd have to say I was. I very rarelly lie about anything =3


 
I'm the same...I wont lie about anything...and I mean anything.

I've told quite a few people I know, and they're all fine with it.  After all, it does nothing to affect the friendship we have.
They have changed their perception of me however...but for the better.

From what I was before I found out about the fandom...being closed off, depressed and generally too much fun to be around...to what I am now...knowing about the fandom, others that share the same interests and feelings that I do...and I have something to look forward to now.

So, you can imagine how much their perceptions of me has changed...and all in a very positive way.

Anyone who doesn't know, albeit that's a small amount, will know when I get a fursuit...would be kinda hard to hide it then don't ya think 

It's also nice to see others getting into the spirit of things, and saying that they are proud to be furries.  Too right!

I mean, if nothing else, most that I have spoken to are very nice people.  So that's something to be proud of.  Some are artists...damn good ones, so that's something else.

There's many reasons to be proud of it 

Hell, I'm ecstatic


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine don't,
I don't really see any reason to tell them either.


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 30, 2008)

Karegian said:


> I'm the same...I wont lie about anything...and I mean anything.
> 
> I've told quite a few people I know, and they're all fine with it.  After all, it does nothing to affect the friendship we have.
> They have changed their perception of me however...but for the better.



Glad thing are working out well for ya  That's the reaction that I'd expect for most people, considering being furry really isn't a negetive thing after being explained. I'd expect for me it'd work out along the lines of: Awkward conversation, Awkward day, then noone really caring anymore XD.
On a side note, the only time I'd ever lie to someone is to protect someone's secrets from a random person. Otherwise it's always truth or explaining that I can't elaborate (it's not my place to reveal things about other people).


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You're mom is crazy...
> like... really crazy...
> 
> Although my grandma said she would kick me out of the house if she ever found out I watched porn... (any porn)
> ...


 
lol, you think I havn't noticed by now?  My whole family is crazy, weird and annoying.  And yeah, if my parents knew I looked at porn, I'd wake up tied to a pole somewhere in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## Karegian (Aug 30, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> Glad thing are working out well for ya  That's the reaction that I'd expect for most people, considering being furry really isn't a negetive thing after being explained. I'd expect for me it'd work out along the lines of: Awkward conversation, Awkward day, then noone really caring anymore XD.
> On a side note, the only time I'd ever lie to someone is to protect someone's secrets from a random person. Otherwise it's always truth or explaining that I can't elaborate (it's not my place to reveal things about other people).


 
Well the truth is, when I found out about the fandom, I just wanted some one to talk to, and since I knew these people, some of them friends, I simply went ahead and told them about it.  I even showed them some anthro pictures and they're completely fine with it.  As I said, they are happy for me that I've now found out about all of this.

As for lying...protecting secrets that someone has told you isn't lying...it's confidential information.  I'd never do that myself...I've worked in places where confidential info (such as client info) is highly protected.  So it's not lying when you do that...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 1, 2008)

I never knew the Furry existed until October last year


----------



## Kyra (Sep 2, 2008)

i think i've gone one step further my college now knows im a furry
anyone who cares to read the open blogs that includes all the teachers knows anyway "smeg 'em"
yay
i definately know the teachers know


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, my dad found my stash of furry gay porn. I dont no just want i he thinks of me since weve nerver talked about it. Cant be anything too good though. :shock:


----------



## Wreth (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh noes my mum found me on a furry site and now she doesn't want me on these kind of sites. She can't stop me though >=)


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Sep 2, 2008)

I always found it weird that people treat being furry, like being gay, when it comes to their families. 

I mean... it's like saying "Does your family know you like cartoon animals and werewolves?" Is it a big deal that you're a fan of animal people? If your parents WOULD get upset at you for just liking cartoon animals and stuff...well I don't think any parent really WOULD get upset at that.

I'm not saying to be completely flaming and go around yelling "IM A FUR AND PROUD"....I'm talking more about...if they ask what's up with all the animal people stuff, say you're a big fan, a 'fur.'....

NOW...if you're talking about all the furry porn and stuff, THAT'S a whole different thing I think. Cause first off, you don't HAVE to be into furry porn to even BE a furry, so you don't even have to MENTION the furry porn. 

So yeah. To speak for myself, my family knows I'm a fur, in how I draw the stuff and attend conventions and am just a big fan of anthropomorphic animals....but no, they don't know about the furry porn.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

My immediate family knows I'm practicing to draw animals with human features but they just rack it up to a love of cartoons. I'm fairly certain they wouldn't give two thoughts of it if I sat down and explained to them it's harmless and nothing like that one CSI episode but I also just never felt it was that important to bring up on my own accord.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I think the problem is that most people are afraid they will be labeled as one of those weird fetish people...

I mean if your parents started to google Furry or Yiffing... What would they find? Some posts about how weird they are for dressing up in full Animal Suits dry humping each other? Having sexual fantasies with Plushies, Wanting to BE an Animal, having sexual fantasies about Animals, etc, etc.

I mean, most of that is completely false, and the stuff that is true is blown way out of proportion...

It's just like you don't tell your mom you're into bondage, or water sports, or whatever other fetish you have.


----------



## Trick_Pony (Sep 2, 2008)

Only people I trust know that Iâ€™m a furry. My family hates that Iâ€™m one and any drawings, writing, ect I do and find (I hid them) they burn them. My mom says furries are the devil.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

well, I've a new update: a couple of my friends know, and I think my younger brother suspected something, but has forgotten. I don't know if it's wrong to be  a furry, I mean everyone has a fetish, I suppose, but I don't know how my family would act if they found out...   Of course, is it really that necessary to tell them about a fetish!? IDK, life goes on though, and I sadly have furries on my mind almost the whole day... ,'=\


----------



## Karegian (Sep 2, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> well, I've a new update: a couple of my friends know, and I think my younger brother suspected something, but has forgotten. I don't know if it's wrong to be a furry, I mean everyone has a fetish, I suppose, but I don't know how my family would act if they found out... Of course, is it really that necessary to tell them about a fetish!? IDK, life goes on though, and I sadly have furries on my mind almost the whole day... ,'=\


 
I'm curious about something...

Is being a furry really a fetish?  I suppose parts of it could be called that...but for the most part, I doubt that it is a fetish.

Because it isn't to myself...

Regardless of whether you see it as a fetish or not...how can it be "wrong" to be a furry?


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

I... I don't know, it just is so.... frowned upon? IDK, it just seems like so many ppl dub it incorrect in the lines of 'right' that it feels wrong, I suppose....


----------



## SCW (Sep 2, 2008)

none of me family knows and i think my mum wont care she said to my once that she doesn't care what i do as long as i don't get badly injared or get arestied


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

SCW said:


> none of me family knows and i think my mum wont care she said to my once that she doesn't care what i do as long as i don't get badly injared or get arestied




so, uhm... besides the spelling errors [[ not 'mum' ]] , I think I can see where you are coming from...


----------



## SCW (Sep 2, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> so, uhm... besides the spelling errors [[ not 'mum' ]] , I think I can see where you are coming from...


sorry very bad at spelling, i have Dyslexia


----------



## Karegian (Sep 2, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> I... I don't know, it just is so.... frowned upon? IDK, it just seems like so many ppl dub it incorrect in the lines of 'right' that it feels wrong, I suppose....


 

Well for one thing...I could never consider it to be wrong to be part of such a wonderful community, with such wonderful people in it...

One thing I noticed on YouTube, is someone saying that dressing up as an animal is "disgusting" and "faggoty"...my reply to her video was "Boy I hope she never goes to Disney Land"...

There are many things that people consider to be "wrong"...I can say with total honesty, and personal experience, that the furry fandom aint one of them...

It's rather the opposite...we need places where nice people can get together and have some fun...when the fandom was born, it happened 

Anyhoo, all you can do is be what you feel...but this thread is a good read if you need to know what some others think being furry means.  But it doesn't really matter what others say...only YOU can decide 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=15139

People who frown upon anything, are either misinformed or are suffering from the Bandwagon Syndrome...

Anyhoo...


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know... I like the idea of admitting it AS I MOVE OUT. I also don't think that admitting ANYTHING has to be done. It's YOUR business.


----------



## Karegian (Sep 2, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> I don't know... I like the idea of admitting it AS I MOVE OUT. I also don't think that admitting ANYTHING has to be done. It's YOUR business.


 
True


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

uhm.... I thought I posted.... hgmmm

anyhow... I don't think you need to admit anything, after all, what your into is yours I don't see the whole deal on this... but since I have read this.. it makes me want to tell someone... to see if they would accept it, ya know?

EDIT: sorry for thi post.. I missed going to the latest page... oops, = |


----------



## enslavedbydragons (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope.  My family has no idea that I'm a furry.  I don't think any of them know what a furry is.  Besides the fact that they know I'm an animal lover and an anime fan, I'm sure that they haven't the slightest clue that I'm a furry...don't think that I'll be telling them that I'm a furry anytime soon.


----------



## Karegian (Sep 2, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> uhm.... I thought I posted.... hgmmm
> 
> anyhow... I don't think you need to admit anything, after all, what your into is yours I don't see the whole deal on this... but since I have read this.. it makes me want to tell someone... to see if they would accept it, ya know?
> 
> EDIT: sorry for thi post.. I missed going to the latest page... oops, = |


 
No offense to you...but from how you're talking, you seem to want to admit to something like you just commited mass murder...

I agree that there's no need to "go tell it on the mountains"...I've only told people that are my friends...cause I want them to be involved with it...as it's fun 

One thing I will say, on a last note, is that if you feel you can't tell anyone, then don't.  Or rather talk to someone on here about it.

When I found out about the fandom, and that was in fact a furry myself (i'd been one my whole life, but never knew it), I spoke to people I didn't know, who were furries themselves.  Not one of them were nasty to me...and in fact they've all tried to help me as best they can, to get whatever info I needed.

Anyhoo...Have a good one.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 2, 2008)

yes... I think you are right.... In fact, I told a friend to see what he thought, and I lol'd when he actually agreed they were 'interesting', as it were.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

i just go on what Eddie izzard says just be fine with it yourself and no one can pick up on any victim mentality, just be open.
also i was thrown out of myhome over stupid trivialities and now live in my own flat but now my dad knows im a furry he for some reason is really friendly to me ( i think my dad is a closet furry )


> My mom says furries are the devil.


bloody hell im glad i don't have a mum like that she reminds me of the mum from Carrie

btw if someone you tell gets the wrong end of the stick i've just seen this video which i think is good to show others to improve their knowledge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeTBG9PU5Js


----------



## Trick_Pony (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyra said:


> bloody hell im glad i don't have a mum like that she reminds me of the mum from Carrie


 
That's was everyone says about my mum. BUt i guess she just trying to keep me safe but it's my choice if i want to be a furry not her's.


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 3, 2008)

My brother might know... but i told my best friend who pretty open minded and he gave me some shit about it... so im not sure im gonna tell em yet >.>


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 3, 2008)

I was reading further back in this thread, and I think it would be SOOO much easier if my older brohter were Furry. The younger one I think may be gay and [[ NO OFFENSE TO TEH PPL HERE ]]... has been acting.... strange... around me.


I think my padre and step wouldn't approve, I would be disowned, my mom wouldn't care. My mentor would start shit with me, and so. I keep it secret. cept for a few friends, of whom, one thinks it is totally screwed up. Thank god he is mostly an internet friend.


----------



## moogle (Sep 3, 2008)

nope, no one in mine kupo XD


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

well, everyone, I tried to tell the mother figure, and she didn't get it. I evem tried to explain it. She didn't get it. Am I the only one who would rather be unknown than misunderstood?


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

When I first found the fandom, I knew I was what I'd found, but I showed my mom THIS VIDEO acting as if I believed the fandom was nothing but weird sex-crazed perverts. I fake laughed at the video, said it was fucking weird etc. And you know what she says to me? "Well, whatever floats their boat. They're not hurting anyone."
It'll be interesting to see what her reaction is whenever I tell her. I wonder if I'll be able to use this against her if she objects to me being a furry. Not that I'm saying I'm going to tell her any time soon, I just thought some of you may find it interesting to know that I've plotted something to use when I come out. I also thought it may give some of you ideas on how to come out of the furry closet.

Basically what I mean is see how your parents react to furry without saying you are one, and if they say something along the lines of "Whatever floats their boat. They're not hurting anything.", then you can say "Well guess what.. I'm actually one of them!". And if they object to it, you can use their reaction to furries who aren't their offspring against them. <3


----------



## Karegian (Sep 7, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> well, everyone, I tried to tell the mother figure, and she didn't get it. I evem tried to explain it. She didn't get it. Am I the only one who would rather be unknown than misunderstood?


 
Probably not...lots of furries (from what I've see/read) would rather hide that they are furry, rather than face the horrific reality that it's actually quite a nice community...and tell others about it...

And I've tried to explain what "furry" means to someone the other day, and she didn't understand it either...some do, some don't.

You can just try again if you want to...or leave it at that.  You tried to tell her, and if they don't understand, then I'd not press the subject.  Anyhoo, good one for trying


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Sep 7, 2008)

I cant remember if I replied to this before, but in case I did not.

My family does not know what furry is. But they know I am an extreme animal lover, they know I like animals better than humans, they know I have a collar and a few knows that I love to meow. So yes my family knows (in a way) that I am a furry. But again they dont know the word/term furry.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 7, 2008)

My family dont know, nor anyone of my entourage, and i wont tell em.

Altough ive anthro wallpaper on my comp, and has msn pic, so anyone who know what is furry would figure i'm one lul, i bet nobody where i live know what is a furry, and i r probly in the smal minority of my city MEHH  its pissing to be alone


----------



## timfiredog (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, my entire family knows, and they embrace the fact that I am completely open about it. I think more so is they know that I am happy with who I am, that is the most important thing. Plus my daughter has grown up around it (yiff-free household) and things her daddy is "way cooler than her friends daddies". And it has helped keep the dreaded Barbie crap out of my house.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 7, 2008)

-_- there is no way i could tell my parents until i move out, because they pay tuition and rent. the risk of being cut loose would make RL really difficult -_-


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope but I think that my little brother is on to me and that he to is a furry but doesn't know that he is.


----------



## Darkou (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol, nobody knows aobut furry in France.

My parents know that i'm attending cons and all (that i have a snow leopard tail etc), for my 20th birthday last year, they printed and stuck drawings i did (furry things) everywhere in the big room where we had a party (with friends of mine and all)...

My mum knows erotic artwork is enjoyed, because i told her.
She knows that i drew a bit of erotica myself, since she's likely to have seen the naked wolf with a boner in my portfolio...

My parents just LOVED the pictures i took from fursuiters last year at Eurofurence and even tried to push me into buying one xD

My lil bro asked me to draw him as a mustelide ^^'

My best friend at university knows everything i know about furry.
Some of my friends know about it as well, but i never went in depth.


----------



## lolcox (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, my family knows.

They don't really care.

My coworkers have pretty much figured it out (not hard to do, given that I have furry art hanging all around my cubicle). I still get just as many tech related questions as I did before I started decorating my cubicle. Maybe more.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

I keep my furriness to myself. I know that my family wouldnt like it. ^_^;


----------



## Lukar (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, and it'll hopefully stay like that for a looooong time. Atleast, 'till after college.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I keep my furriness to myself. I know that my family wouldnt like it. ^_^;



worst that could happen is your family is a pack of blood thirsty hunters that are willing to kill you if you are dressing up in a fursuit and they don't recognize you. then you die. and they will sob, and then your friends will thank thor they are not furries like you.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not quite really, and don't consider myself a 'furry', but no-one knows I'm here.

Part of the fun of being here is the the same fun had by that guy in Russia who wanted to see how close he could stick his nose to a passing train. Once someone knows, most of the fun is out of it.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 8, 2008)

Conversation between me and my brother on the phone earlier (he's the only family member that know's I'm a furry.  Well kinda... I'm a newbie and don't have much of a fursona yet):

Me: "Dude I found a group for furries looking to have a meeting in an area near you."
Him: "Oh god."
Me: (sarcastically): "Yeah, now you can find some new friends!"
Mom (in the other room from me): "What's in his area?"
Me: "Nothing, mom!"

Yeah... I talk about things furry-related a lot to my brother.  At most, he just thinks I'm weird (in his words, "special") xD


----------



## Szorn (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay. Just re-read everything, and yeah. I would have to put my family in the 'homocidal' category. If they so much as _suspected_ that I was at all inclined toward the fandom, they would try to a) drag me off to church or b) failing that, bring the church elders to me; c) destroy all of my electronics and any opportunity to continue coming here; d) lock me in my room for the rest of my life or e) disown me completely. And unfortunately, this is not an exageration...

Maybe they would just kill me to get it over with. My family isn't a group of hard-core Christians, per-say, but they hold their morals and values and whatnot *very* high.

They would all hate me (except for my aunt who is only 8 years older than I, and is the former 'black sheep' of the family), and my mom would possibly never speak to me again unless see saw some 'redeeming quality' as she would say. My family is very big, and my Mom and I are in the middle of it in more ways than one, so she could fairly easily get me kicked outta town. (Little towns suck. I'm probably one of three people who know what a Furry is...)

I have to agree with those who say that if they ever _willingly_ tell their family, it will be after I've moved out and gotten on with my life... Though I've just graduated from high-school, so I no longer have a defense against getting kicked out...

On the other hand, said aunt offered me a closet to stay in.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 9, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> worst that could happen is your family is a pack of blood thirsty hunters that are willing to kill you if you are dressing up in a fursuit and they don't recognize you. then you die. and they will sob, and then your friends will thank thor they are not furries like you.


 
DX Nightmares....


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 11, 2008)

ya, I suppose so.... Specially since I fear already that my parents are slightly.... off, as it were...

Oh- new thing here too: Was also wondering, if one were to meet someone they thought was a furry, didn't know what a furry was, was fond of you, or rather, doesn't really KNOW you, what do you do to meet up with them?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> ya, I suppose so.... Specially since I fear already that my parents are slightly.... off, as it were...
> 
> Oh- new thing here too: Was also wondering, if one were to meet someone they thought was a furry, didn't know what a furry was, was fond of you, or rather, doesn't really KNOW you, what do you do to meet up with them?



Contact each other more to find out about one another more.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 11, 2008)

ah sea. and "was" was supposed to be "wasn't", soory


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 15, 2008)

no one in my family knows
some people at school do but i hardly bring it up and they just do sarcastic piss taking in good spirit when i do
i dont think i would admit to my family (wait admit? that sounds negative maybe tell) 
maybe when im older and move out (and before i get called the sad guy who lives with his mom im 14 at boarding school so far from it)


----------



## mattprower08 (Sep 15, 2008)

no-one in my family knows that i am a furry, so yah....i fear the same as many people here, made fun of, and sort of kicked out(im still 15 and in school so they cant atm). one of my friends know i am....but he sort of says 'furries' or 'furry' if i dont tell him something....but i fear it wont be long before one of my relatives find out ^^;


----------



## FurTheWin (Sep 16, 2008)

It's sad one has to fear being different. What a fucked up society we have created.

Xenophobia is a sad thing.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> It's sad one has to fear being different. What a fucked up society we have created.
> 
> Xenophobia is a sad thing.


What!?
Be different! Look as much as a inhuman freak as you all want!


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 16, 2008)

it is sad. But if your family knows and dislikes you for it, then what? We're still different, just in secret.


----------



## Karegian (Sep 17, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> it is sad. But if your family knows and dislikes you for it, then what? We're still different, just in secret.


 
That's the point...we're NOT different.

We're furries...cause we like certain things, or feel a bond with certain things...

It's no different for anything you might like...people love many different things...we happen to love something that's in many ways misunderstood and ridiculed...

Personally, I don't care if someone doesn't like me for the things I like...they're not friends.

I also never lie...which takes away the option of me never telling anyone 

When I told my mother, I went on to explain fursuits to her...her reaction was "what do you wanna wear one of those for?".  I explained a bit more, and she's fine with it.  In fact, she's as much a furry as I am.  Which probably helps.

Anyhoo...anyone who dislikes you based on what you like, forget about em.  As for family...I don't know really.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 17, 2008)

Karegian said:


> That's the point...we're NOT different.
> 
> We're furries...cause we like certain things, or feel a bond with certain things...
> 
> ...




lol. The problem is, the family is the only one I need to keep it a secret from. Anyone else brings up the topic, and if they ever ask, I'll tell 'em. but the family could be a problem.


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 17, 2008)

All my immediate family, my wife sammy, and all of my friends know, mainly 'cuz i wear fox ears and a fox tail every now and then


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

All of you whose family doesn't care... you're so lucky. Even my friends - even my guild on WoW makes jokes about "furfags" sometimes and I have to play along... I hope no one close to me ever finds out.


----------



## anthromikey (Sep 18, 2008)

nope...they dont really know anything about me, all the secrets stay to me and me only


----------



## anthromikey (Sep 18, 2008)

mattprower08 said:


> no-one in my family knows that i am a furry, so yah....i fear the same as many people here, made fun of, and sort of kicked out(im still 15 and in school so they cant atm). one of my friends know i am....but he sort of says 'furries' or 'furry' if i dont tell him something....but i fear it wont be long before one of my relatives find out ^^;


i here ya...my friends are already laughing at me cause i draw furrys =x


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Just today my friend was joking about hacking my computer and putting furries on my desktop... he doesn't know.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2008)

I lol'd at that. XD


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad you take amusement away from my misfortune. XD

But seriously, he acts like furries are the freaking bane of his existence. 
...
...

*GASP* I wonder if he IS one?


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 19, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Glad you take amusement away from my misfortune. XD
> 
> But seriously, he acts like furries are the freaking bane of his existence.
> ...
> ...



Yes good sir, i do believe so. Overly defensive = POSITIVE. If only there were ppl I knew that were furries, damnit. I only know of one that even might be.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

My mom...kinda knows. Yes and No. I don't go around going "Oh ho i'm a FURRY  Yiff yiff!" And all that, but I have told her I would love to go to AC, Fursuit, and I wear Furry items around (Tail, ears, Collar ect) and sometimes out and about. She never says anything about it, so if she knows, she really dosn't care.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Wanna hear a funny story? =D

My grandma came to Texas to visit. I was cleaning my room, so I put on my boyfriend's white tiger ears and tail so it wouldn't be in the way. I got bored and wandered into mom's bedroom and began to chat/hang out with my grandma and mom. 

Grandma looks at me quizzically and says "You know what you remind me of? That episode of CSI.. you know.. the one with all the animal people. They were running around dressed like cats and stuff, a whole bunch of them..."

Meanwhile, I'm like "o.o..."

"It looked so cute and FUN!"

"**Sigh** Lol!!"


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

I lol'd Nargle.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

havent told anyone and thats how its gonna stay

but ill have to think up an excuse to go to my first con tho >.>


----------



## mmmke (Sep 21, 2008)

OKOK what is this CSI episode i keep hearing about ??


----------



## Wreth (Sep 21, 2008)

It portrays all furries as fursuit yiffers.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 21, 2008)

mmmke said:


> OKOK what is this CSI episode i keep hearing about ??



To the best of my knowledge it's an excellent portrayal of a small number of furries, but offends people by portraying the entire fandom of being like that. Not seen it though.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Just google Furry CSI or something. I'm sure you can find the full episode somewhere. It's basically a crime scene investigation where a furry gets shot and they run around breaking up furpiles and stuff. The furries are portrayed as very desperate, creepy perverts wearing pretty creepy looking fursuits and yiffing each other non-stop.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 21, 2008)

I am pretty sure my mum "suspects" it but she seems to have no problem with it at all, she's willing to help me buy a tail, hand paws and head. xD 

As for that CSI episode, it was called "Fur and loathing", season 4.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fur_and_Loathing

It didn't show as much of the furry fandom as it could have done  ]:  It was mostly based around yiffing. 
I still liked it though, at first I thought it had a wolf or big cat in it from the paw prints at the beginning xD I was a bit surprised when the paw prints led to a guy in a raccoon suit.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 23, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> It portrays all furries as fursuit yiffers.


Well... aren't they?


----------



## mmmke (Sep 23, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Well... aren't they?


 
no.....


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 23, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Well... aren't they?



Not really. Plenty of us don't fursuit, or things related to fursuiting.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 23, 2008)

My parents know I'm making a fursuit... they don't really know anything else, though.


----------



## Gizgiz (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think anyone in my family knows what a furry is, but they are kinda creeped out by my room  Small dog figurines everywhere, some plushies, big wolf poster, doggie wallpapers on comp'screens, ect.. 
Dont really have any anthro stuff, cuz that would be harder to explain than doggie stuff.. Mom asked me a few days ago if i was crazy about dogs or something.. Uhm.. laughed it off 

But yeah.. family knows that i love dogs, but they dont know about the furry side of me..


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 30, 2008)

My family doesn't know and they shouldn't. They think that anything different is wrong.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

Gizgiz said:


> I dont think anyone in my family knows what a furry is, but they are kinda creeped out by my room  Small dog figurines everywhere, some plushies, big wolf poster, doggie wallpapers on comp'screens, ect..
> Dont really have any anthro stuff, cuz that would be harder to explain than doggie stuff.. Mom asked me a few days ago if i was crazy about dogs or something.. Uhm.. laughed it off
> 
> But yeah.. family knows that i love dogs, but they dont know about the furry side of me..



I AM crazy about dogs =D It's like.. the majority of what I talk about XD Go to the bookstore- I head straight for the dog books. I even have a whole bunch in my bookshelf! My room is filled with dog stuff, too. 

I literally even have (had) my bathroom decorated with a dog theme. Dog portraits on a towel, paw-print shower curtain, dog bowl soap dish.. even a couple dog encyclopedias for bathroom reading XD It was all put away in a box though so it could remain safe since my brother came home from the state mental hospital. That way I can have all the stuff when I move out =D

So you're not alone with the dog craziness!! =D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 30, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> To the best of my knowledge it's an excellent portrayal of a small number of furries, but offends people by portraying the entire fandom of being like that. Not seen it though.



I've seen it. Really what it came down to, is that the whole episode was rather pointless. It made out the conventions to based around yiffing in costumes, and gave the idea of a fur-pile a bad stigmata. Really, it came down to one big domestic dispute and if you ask me that didn't require showing all the convention footage of badly made fur costumes and the most mentally estranged characters they could create. Yes our conventions do attract people who probably do their own thing in their own hotel rooms, and yes we do attract people who are rather estranged, but that isn't the bulk of the fandom. I'm not whining here...but pointing out that the average watcher is not going to understand that. That is the real problem with the Furrie CSI episode, it is not the episode itself, but the fans of CSI stupid enough to think that what they saw in the episode translates into reality for every single fur out there. Due to how they portrayed conventions it gave fur conventions an untrue stigmata that has stuck in the eyes of CSI watching society. They see the science involved in the cracking of cases and confuse the fictional and biased representations of different fan groups and fan cultures as being %100 the real thing, and what it is all about.

They didn't just do this to furries. They did this to other groups too. Sometimes I wonder, is it really their fault people are so stupid? It is not. So rather than whine about how bad the episode is because it doesn't give a really accurate portrayal of a con, people should fault the idiots stupid enough to take the representation as being completely true. I wish more furs would realize this...it drives me batty sometimes in other forums.


----------



## Evan5552 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes My Adult Son Knows & he understands too. That makes life a whole lot easier


----------



## Gizgiz (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I AM crazy about dogs =D It's like.. the majority of what I talk about XD Go to the bookstore- I head straight for the dog books. I even have a whole bunch in my bookshelf! My room is filled with dog stuff, too.
> 
> I literally even have (had) my bathroom decorated with a dog theme. Dog portraits on a towel, paw-print shower curtain, dog bowl soap dish.. even a couple dog encyclopedias for bathroom reading XD It was all put away in a box though so it could remain safe since my brother came home from the state mental hospital. That way I can have all the stuff when I move out =D
> 
> So you're not alone with the dog craziness!! =D




Hehe  thats cool! ^_^ I'm trying to keep down on the stuff cuz i dont wanna freak everyone out (you should see the look of friends that haven't been here for a while, they look scared! XD )
I cant imagine how my place will look when i move out ^__^

edit: oh yeah, i made two vids a few months ago to show a friend what i had.. got more stuff now XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YReBuhnKqM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGLGg6eU6L0

Got some of that stuff stored away in ma closet, would be too much otherwise


----------



## Tasuric (Oct 1, 2008)

My family does know i have a certain affinity for cetaceans and they know i draw them, but for all they know it's all innocent art. My mom does know about a certain plushy i have, but she's cool with it and doesn't ask me any questions.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine don't. They're having enough trouble dealing with me being gay, so pulling that one out, especially with all the societal assumptions attached to it, would not go over well.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I AM crazy about dogs =D It's like.. the majority of what I talk about XD Go to the bookstore- I head straight for the dog books. I even have a whole bunch in my bookshelf! My room is filled with dog stuff, too.
> 
> I literally even have (had) my bathroom decorated with a dog theme. Dog portraits on a towel, paw-print shower curtain, dog bowl soap dish.. even a couple dog encyclopedias for bathroom reading XD It was all put away in a box though so it could remain safe since my brother came home from the state mental hospital. That way I can have all the stuff when I move out =D
> 
> So you're not alone with the dog craziness!! =D



Hehe I'm like this but with all animals rather than just dogs, I'm sure there there are suspicions, but that is probably all.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 1, 2008)

i forget if i've posted here already. .__. fail
my mom took me to MFM, since i'm only fifteen, so i'm guessing she's figured it out by now. xD she spent DAYS looking up info on furries... and found out about yiffing and whatnot. that was awkward.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2008)

New news for me, a couple of my friends have recently turned furry. XD

If anyone doesn't remember my old post, my family, and my close friends know.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 2, 2008)

despite what she's said in the past, my mom seems to have enough troubles dealing with my bisexuality. she does not know what a furry is at all, and if how she dealt with my sexuality is any indication of how she'd react, I dont think I'll ever let her know


----------



## Aren19 (Oct 2, 2008)

only one of my friends knows and my sister, other than them, no one else knows.  the one friend i've told is now a furry too, but she's not on here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2008)

Meh, I told my brother about a month ago and not suprisingly he already knew that I was one and that he's kind of interested himself (plays with wolf almost 99% of the time when playing brawl) but other than that I don't think my family even know it exist


----------



## Journey (Oct 2, 2008)

My Family has known for years that I like things that involve furies so if I were to come out today and say Iâ€™m a furry I think the most I would get it a â€œThatâ€™s niceâ€ â€œor â€œyea we knowâ€ Reason for this being cause most people in my home town really donâ€™t know what a furry is, hell I didnâ€™t know what it was until I come to the cities and found out I was one. (Ironic that up here is where I ever learned some people have a problem with them. Back home every body just thought I liked animal cartoon and thought nothing of It.). The only one who knows for sure what I mean when I say Iâ€™m a furry is my sister, and sheâ€™s never had a problem with it. Sheâ€™s even been helping me complete my Omaha collection (provided I let her read them first.)

But if My Mom and Dad ever did find out the full definition of furryâ€¦ Well personally I really donâ€™t think theyâ€™d have much problem with it. My parents are actually pretty open about stuff.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 2, 2008)

mmmke said:


> OKOK what is this CSI episode i keep hearing about ??


Knock yourself out.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my aunts says not to do fursuiting until I have my own apartment ( >: )

Otherwise, the rest of my family dont know. They just think I like to draw a lot.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 2, 2008)

well, now they do, as I'm sure you all know. and only two people have a problem with it


----------



## Pomander (Oct 3, 2008)

Brother knows. Mom knows I've been to furcons. Husband and roomies perpetually amused by commissions I'm working on right in the living room.

Then again, it's not something I particularly care if my family knows. It's not a lifestyle for me. It's an interest and as absolutely stupid as furry can be, why should I care what they think? After all, I'm sure they all have their own ridiculous pursuits. 

If you don't take it seriously, then likely the rest of your family won't see it as a big deal either. Then again, I'm fortunate enough to not come from a staunchly religious household, so!


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 3, 2008)

My mother suspects something.
Then again, I'm pretty sure she
wouldn't mind.


----------



## TelQuessir (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems that I have it a lot easier than most here, I'm a flaming demon, I even have black clawed gauntlets, demon contacts in like nine colors and entire set of pop on demonic teeth. Scared the living crap outta my mom when she first saw it, and my dad said it was the coolest thing he'd ever seen. I've gone to a couple of conventions, but only one that was 'Pure' furries. Even the people in fursuits did double takes. 

So yah my parents know that I'm into it but not exactly one if that makes any sense, and they don't have a problem with it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 3, 2008)

Even though my mom doesn't know furries exist, I kind of get the feeling that she could like it, one of the pic I have saved on my computer (a chibified Yugo in wolf form from Bloody Roar) and she thought it was cute. She loves animals and what not and watch plenty of Disney movies with my siblings when we were small so I don't think she'd have to much a problem but then again she knows anime can get wierd as hell and well furry outbeats anime in wierd by 3 to 1 so I'll just keep it hidden for the time being.


----------



## Rozga-chan (Oct 3, 2008)

everyone in my family knows I am a furry >.>  My bro use to be one, my little sister, hates the fact I am a furry.  I really don't think my dad cares, and my mom wants to be one I think .....  Oh well.

~Rozga


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 4, 2008)

no and i try to keep it that way because we all watched the csi episode and well my mom got mad and blogged about the disgustingness of it...anyway im not going to tell anyone, my family or friends :| im too nervous at the reaction ill get from them.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes my dad knows im a furry and I wont tell him what it is.... If he wants to find out.. He needs to find out for himself.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 4, 2008)

My mother knows, and wholly supports it. She believes that whatever path I want to go down in my life, as long as I don't hurt myself or other people it totally OK. I love her for it. My stepfather knows something, mostly from the few years I lived at home when I was attending college. He knows I like weird animal people, but doesn't really pay much mind to it.

My real father...I don't talk to my father anymore, but I sent him some lolfanart I drew of Sonic fanchars back in 1997 when I first "found" furry. He thought I could make a career as an artist, or something. I don't know what he thinks now.

My extended family has either mostly been killed off from various diseases or doesn't care about me. I don't talk to them, they don't talk to me. I don't have any siblings so I don't have to explain any of this to them.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 4, 2008)

Nobody in my immediate family knows or cares.   Oddly, the whole family (mom and the kits)  is into Webkinz.  What a strange dichotomy.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Nobody in my family except for two of my cousins (Juka, a fellow fur, and Megan) because I don't have furfriendly parents. Quite the contrary.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 5, 2008)

Heh, 2 weeks ago my sister IM'd me asking if I was a furry. Apparently she Google'd my AIM screen name and she found a post on another forum where someone called me a furfag. We then went through a lengthy conversation where I explained to her what the fandom really was and she took it well. Now, when she talks to me on the phone, she always addresses me as furfag. 'Hey, furfag. Could you put mom on the phone?' It's pretty funny, actually. She even went as far as saying that it looked interesting enough for her to look into it for herself and that she might even take me to a convention.

Haha, bitches.


----------



## Urufu (Oct 5, 2008)

my sister took it fine cause' she is used to weird things. but my brother has to be a little bastard and laugh every time i mention something furry-related.

note: he is 21! acting like some kid


----------



## stuntman021 (Oct 5, 2008)

No one in my family knows. I may tell my brother, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine kinda, know... well ive told them i draw furry art and they ask my "why the collar" alot but they dont know exacty.... its kinda nice though because my brother who lives in georgia is a furry to so we have lots in common, i plan to go to AC with him this year :3


----------



## serph (Oct 10, 2008)

my family probably has no idea what a furry is and i like it that way. they are generic humans and therefore i hate them with every fibre of my being.


----------



## Ortaon (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all,

About me, i've many chance, all my family know i'm a fur, my mother like Antrho ( yeah ) and my father don't care.

of course everybody know i'm one, cause all my walls in my room have furry pics on them ^^


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Not a chance.
Except my godfather, he knows I'm furry, he knows about my huge adoration of kinky furry porn and the fact that I spend my free time writing it as well.
I think my parents would faint. My mother has just about worked out that I like guys...I think


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 12, 2008)

The Short Answer is no. Its quite funny, because when I was reading the first few pages of this earlier today, both my Mum, AND my brother came in, and i had to switch to something (good old laptops). Anyways, its past midnight now, and I have first day of last term of school tomorrow, so will update later... Oh and btw, FIRST POST!!!


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm pretty open with it and talk about it rather often like it's a subject of a common thing like what's going on in an episode of a show or like what's transpired throught the day.


 
Man, I envy you. I just can't work up the guts to tell my parents. It's not that I think they'd disown me or even think too differently about me, after all I'm their son and they love me, but still... I just would rather not put myself in an awkward situation.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 12, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> but then again she knows anime can get wierd as hell and well furry outbeats anime in wierd by 3 to 1 so I'll just keep it hidden for the time being.



....i think its the other way around, anime can be way WAY wierder (not just porn wise, anyone seen folly cooly?) and can pretty damn sick, i wish i had never heard of tentacle rape.

 and porno anime is a product that is mass produced and sold to an audiance by companies and even goes as far as plastic pedo-toys and naked character bed sheets.... and to me that is way worse than fan-drawn furry porn.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> ....i think its the other way around, anime can be way WAY wierder (not just porn wise, anyone seen folly cooly?) and can pretty damn sick, i wish i had never heard of tentacle rape.
> 
> and porno anime is a product that is mass produced and sold to an audiance by companies and even goes as far as plastic pedo-toys and naked character bed sheets.... and to me that is way worse than fan-drawn furry porn.


fooly cooly!.... furicuri! but seriously, there's worse than FLCL in anime.... gur... gur...o 

oh god, I just threw up in my mouth -.-'''


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

My dad knows, and is taking me to Furry Weekend Atlanta in March


my dad is AWESOME


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> my dad is AWESOME


not if you told him how many times you fap to it! *refers to other thread* 

xD


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> not if you told him how many times you fap to it! *refers to other thread*
> 
> xD




oh and he knows about yiff and shit too XD


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 12, 2008)

Right, I can finally post my situation. Hm... how to phrase this...
Basically, I could tell them (and explain what a furry is, as the name isnt too... appealing), and I'm sure they would be understanding, or at least put up with it, but I'm not the average type of furry (I proved my theory that there are many types of furry, just by reading this thread). I don't wear fur-suits or anything, and I don't draw for lack of talent. Basically, I'm more into the whole anthro thing, and my family may find that even more wierd. I'll explain this in more detail on an Introduction Thread.

Anyways, If I were to tell them about my... "furryness"... I would also have to tell them about my bisexuality, which I'm not too sure how they'd take it, because... lets just say I'm more into guys than girls... 

Plus, my family isnt too openminded (but they're not exactally going to throw me in an asylum or anything ) so yea...
So basically, its just one big awkward conforsation I'd rather not have, if only to avoid the looks, avoidance and bad comments, and most likely misunderstanding.

Anyways, does anyone know how to make my profile not appear on google when I search? My friends all know this is the name I use for anything, so I dont really want it appearing if they search me >_<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Right, I can finally post my situation. Hm... how to phrase this...
> Basically, I could tell them (and explain what a furry is, as the name isnt too... appealing), and I'm sure they would be understanding, or at least put up with it, but I'm not the average type of furry (I proved my theory that there are many types of furry, just by reading this thread). I don't wear fur-suits or anything, and I don't draw for lack of talent. Basically, I'm more into the whole anthro thing, and my family may find that even more wierd. I'll explain this in more detail on an Introduction Thread.
> 
> Anyways, If I were to tell them about my... "furryness"... I would also have to tell them about my bisexuality, which I'm not too sure how they'd take it, because... lets just say I'm more into guys than girls...
> ...


for the google thing... I'm sorry -.-''' but if your friends are really that dedicated to finding out some secret, that's pretty fucked up of them 0_o

if your parents accept your sexuality, telling them you're furry would proably just blow their minds... try one at a time... or don't try it at all xD

oh, and hi, and welcome to the fandom! I'm too lazy to go to the intro forum, so deal with it!.... =^_^=


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 12, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> for the google thing... I'm sorry -.-''' but if your friends are really that dedicated to finding out some secret, that's pretty fucked up of them 0_o
> 
> if your parents accept your sexuality, telling them you're furry would proably just blow their minds... try one at a time... or don't try it at all xD
> 
> oh, and hi, and welcome to the fandom! I'm too lazy to go to the intro forum, so deal with it!.... =^_^=


 
lol thanks. I probably just wont try at all.. Its easier >_<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> lol thanks. I probably just wont try at all.. Its easier >_<


good idea xD

all my brother knows is that I have sonic smut on my computer... he has no idea what a furry is, so he just thinks I'm some kind of psycho 0_o

keep that in mind... where it exists... people are willing to kill you because of it... .___.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Hm... So is there any way to change my name, or delete my account (And start a new one), just incase?

Oh and thanks for the warning. But I live in New Zealand, which is a small country, and I dont think that anyone would KILL over it... maybe...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Hm... So is there any way to change my name, or delete my account (And start a new one), just incase?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the warning. But I live in New Zealand, which is a small country, and I dont think that anyone would KILL over it... maybe...


actually, it's part of the /b/tard world: rule 34: if it exists, there is porn of it... anyway, you'd have to create a new account under a different e-mail... I think. then again, I'm not good at teh interwebs 

have a good time here (or try to...)


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

lol thanks. So what does /b/tard mean? Sorry, I'm new to this lol
Oh and Neko, your Pic's hot >_<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> lol thanks. So what does /b/tard mean? Sorry, I'm new to this lol
> Oh and Neko, your Pic's hot >_<


well, to start, /b/ is the worst thing to happen to the internet. it's just a bunch of people who critisize everything that seems weird to them... it's pretty much a cult

and thnx =^_^= why does everyone have to make me blush?! you're my new furry friend


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay! First day and I already made a friend! So is that your Fursona?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yay! First day and I already made a friend! So is that your Fursona?


Fennec fox, yea (if you don't know what that is, google it, and prepare for a hell of alot of "AWWWW")

the thing is, I have a second fursona, which I really hate having two fursona's, but I can't help it. it's a dolphin, cause I absolutely love dolphins, they're sooo beautiful ^_^

so, you're pretty much a Nekoboy? lol, neko is japanese for feline


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Na, foxes arent feline are they? (they might be, but I thought they were canine >_<)
Anyways, I want to have a fursona, but cant think of one. Nor can I draw... oh well...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Na, foxes arent feline are they? (they might be, but I thought they were canine >_<)
> Anyways, I want to have a fursona, but cant think of one. Nor can I draw... oh well...


sry, when I say nekoboy, I overall mean anyone with ears and a tail like an animal, but still are completely human

btw, love the avi (although alot of people here hate naruto). naruto is definately smexy x3

what's your main Fur affinity page? I wanna add you


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

oh soz dont have one yet >_< I'll be sure not to call it the same name though. Something similar Methinks... Gah I g2g now tho, ttyl =^_^=


----------



## mmmke (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Na, foxes arent feline are they? (they might be, but I thought they were canine >_<)
> Anyways, I want to have a fursona, but cant think of one. Nor can I draw... oh well...



don't mean to butt in , but i can help you with the drawing part =^.^= Oh and welcome to FA


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 13, 2008)

No, nobody knows. I think they have a clue on what it is (Damn you CSI!) and sadly they got the wrong message 

I might tell my mom, since she is pretty open minded and reacted to me telling her I was bi pretty well.


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Fandom Hydramon!  *is too fraking lazy to go to intro page*  Meh.  Anyways, I havn't told my family, but neither have I been _all_ that secretive about it.  I leave my art around, and I don't delete my search history often, so they might know.  I just hope they don't get the wrong idea if they _do _know.  

Not that interesting, I know, but if your going to tell your family, break it slowly, and have plenty of good sources that explain the type of furry_ you_ are, not what some random furry in texas is like.  Other than that, I can't think of anything that hasn't been said already.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they might know something now... hm... My step-dad is really computer-savvy and can check internet files etc, and has caught me before (but not telling you what =^_^= I go on this etc on my new laptop through a Wireless router, so does anyone know if he can still see what I'm doing on this from the main comp?

Anyways, what made me worried was just before with my brother... He poured my drink for me. Ok, I know that sounds stupid and pathetic, but he NEVER does that. Even if he's pouring drinks, he just leaves the bottle or whatever there on the bench and says "Get your own" >_<
Oh well, if they know, they know, and they can approach me about it if they want. If they do, or I choose to tell them, I will have to explain my situation carefully, to avoid stereotypes etc. Plus, I'm not just gonna say "I'm a FURRY!!!" as they don't know what a furry is, and the name isnt very helpful and gives wrong ideas... hm...


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

You can see what you've been looking at on the wireless from the main comp, _if_ you have the proper software installed on both computers.  Its a pain, not to mention expensive, so I think your safe there.  If they do ask, break it as gently as possible.  Hold on, I think I have an article you can use. *goes of to find it*  Here it is!

http://users.stargate.net/~ricdog/doghouse/mom.txt

Originally found by Nargle, and no, there is no relation between the mother who wrote this and the Nargle on the forum.  This should help alot.  

Also, I have this one as well.

http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article.cfm?aid=3873

This one is a good testimony that the furry fandom is relativly innocent, do some degree. >>  Both are good articles to use if you have to explain it to your parents.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Na, foxes arent feline are they? (they might be, but I thought they were canine >_<)


Gotta cut in and spread my limited knowledge 
Foxes, I believe, are part of the Canidae family, which I guess is the middle ground between Canine and Feline. Been a while since I looked into it, but I think that's right XD
And welcome to FA, Hydramon!



Hydramon said:


> Oh and Neko, your Pic's hot >_<


I think you'll find he has a nice personallity too :3


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> You can see what you've been looking at on the wireless from the main comp, _if_ you have the proper software installed on both computers. Its a pain, not to mention expensive, so I think your safe there. If they do ask, break it as gently as possible. Hold on, I think I have an article you can use. *goes of to find it* Here it is!
> 
> http://users.stargate.net/~ricdog/doghouse/mom.txt
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, those are some really interesting things, and will keep them in mind (and in Favorites) for if I ever decide to tell them. By the way, I really like your avatar. It looks awesome =^_^=



BlackRat said:


> I think you'll find he has a nice personallity too :3


Yea so far, he seems really cool. =^_^=


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Hydramon.  My GF drew it for me.  =^_^=  And your welcome for the articles.  I have those stored away for if my parents ever find out.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Lulz I have all my Furry stuff saved in a "Homework" folder in my favorites, simply because I know that NO-One would look in there if they went on my laptop >_<
I guess the next step for me on these forums now is to make a Fursona. And your GF is a VERY talented artist. Does she take requests?   (Not that I'll be ready to make one for a while yet)


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Fucking hell no. My family are the type of people who actually research things  rather then jumping to conclusions based on what they've seen on TV or whatever.  I don't think they'd care if they thought the fandom was just a bunch of retards  dry humping other retards in stinky mascot costumes as CSI so mercifully  portrayed it. The reality is far worse and I know I'd have a very hard time  explaining my ongoing presence here to them, I'm not sure things would ever be  the same.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fucking hell no. My family are the type of people who actually research things rather then jumping to conclusions based on what they've seen on TV or whatever. I don't think they'd care if they thought the fandom was just a bunch of retards dry humping other retards in stinky mascot costumes as CSI so mercifully portrayed it. The reality is far worse and I know I'd have a very hard time explaining my ongoing presence here to them, I'm not sure things would ever be the same.


 
Oh gosh, I feel sorry for you. Researching parents are never good to have, are they?

Anyways, I've kinda hinted to 2 of my friends a bit. I dunno why, but this thread seems to make me want to tell people. Even though I'm a bit confused about it myself


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh gosh, I feel sorry for you. Researching parents are never good to have, are they?
> 
> Anyways, I've kinda hinted to 2 of my friends a bit. I dunno why, but this thread seems to make me want to tell people. Even though I'm a bit confused about it myself



I've never understood why people want to tell others, seems like a trivial thing  to risk a friendship over.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, maybe. I just told my friend (not even my best friend, just one I knew would understand). Basically I sorta hinted at it first, then just told her. Then explained it. She said "thats actually quite cool". It is a great relief. Trust me. =^_^=


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yeah, maybe. I just told my friend (not even my best friend, just one I knew would understand). Basically I sorta hinted at it first, then just told her. Then explained it. She said "thats actually quite cool". It is a great relief. Trust me. =^_^=



Think she'll still feel that way if she finds out about cub porn?


----------



## Talvi (Oct 13, 2008)

People know I'm quite unusual and eccentric and that I have a lot of strange quirks so, I would have no shame or problem in expressing my like of furry art etc (and nor would those listening have a problem, if you're comfortable enough with yourself, people are more comfortable with you too...plus I'm very particular about not being friends with idiots). However, when it comes to my family, they really don't know much about me generally and I don't think that just sharing genes automatically means they gain "friendship rights" to me; this goes for everything, I just don't talk to them much  
Knowing my mother's mind, she would find it amusing but wouldn't understand at all the reason for the interest or why such a "culture" exists and it'd never be mentioned again  (though it would be gossipped about with other family members behind my back)


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Think she'll still feel that way if she finds out about cub porn?


Cub porn? Whats that?
Lol she's Bisexual herself, and is VERY openminded, so yea, I do think she will feel the same, even if she discovered things like Yiff (She might even like them >_<)

One observation I've noticed is that alot of Furry guys are either gay or bisexual (Myself included). Hm...


----------



## Sernion (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yeah, maybe. I just told my friend (not even my best friend, just one I knew would understand). Basically I sorta hinted at it first, then just told her. Then explained it. She said "thats actually quite cool". It is a great relief. Trust me. =^_^=



anyone who think Furry is cool is a furry!


----------



## Talvi (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> One observation I've noticed is that alot of Furry guys are either gay or bisexual (Myself included). Hm...


Indeed, is it due to greater exposure to gay people? Or that there is actually a lot more variety to sexuality in society than we're led to believe and people feel ok to be honest here? Or do people "discover" in a more open-minded community that sexuality isn't a big deal and become more in touch with their own? Is (widespread) homosexual furry art offputting to straight men and attracting to gay men, leading to disproportionate proportions?  Other reasons? Who really can say? It's somewhat interesting.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

I fully agree with all your points Talvi. Gah, its 10 to 1 in the morning here, and I have school at 8.30, so I'm gonna go to sleep now. Have Fun! =^_^=


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm, I myself am a heterosexual male, so I am in the minority, rofl.  My guess is that homosexuals do tend to be a bit more outgoing than heterosexuals, and that they don't have that much of a problem discussing being a furry, gay, bi, yada yada.  The heterosexual males though tend to lurk, seeing as being a furry is probably one of the oddest things about them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Cub porn? Whats that?
> Lol she's Bisexual herself, and is VERY openminded, so yea, I do think she will feel the same, even if she discovered things like Yiff (She might even like them >_<)
> 
> One observation I've noticed is that alot of Furry guys are either gay or bisexual (Myself included). Hm...



I'm guessing you have your adult filter turned on on this site. Cub porn is  furry child pornography, as in drawings of anthropomorphised children being  raped by anthropomorphised adults. Basically paedophiles have discovered that  they can use the furry fandom to skirt child pornography laws and the furry  fandom out of sheer unfathomable retardation allows them to do so.


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

Uhum.  No.  Cub porn is deleted off the main site, and I _believe_ the artists are banned.  Not sure about the banning part though.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe cub is actually allowed because it falls under the same creative-shield as any other art here.
Of cause real child pornography is bannable and possibly reportable to authorities.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Uhum.  No.  Cub porn is deleted off the main site, and I _believe_ the artists are banned.  Not sure about the banning part though.



How I wish that were true, but it hasn't been since 2006.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I believe cub is actually allowed because it falls under the same creative-shield as any other art here.
> Of cause real child pornography is bannable and possibly reportable to authorities.



It's allowed because furfags lack the testicular fortitude to tell the paedophiles to go hang themselves.


----------



## devils (Oct 13, 2008)

first of all, welcome to the site Hydramon (yea im to lazy to go to the intro thread)

lets just say that my twin brother doesn't even know im a furry, although i think he's on too, he just doesn't know it. my parents don't know, but i could probably tell them and they would accept it, my dad thinks im gay anyways (and he's right). my mom is very open minded so im sure she wouldn't mind. as for my friends i would never tell them. most of if not all of my friends are also my wrestling teammates, so i would catch a lot of shit from them, go figure. plus then they would learn that im gay and would probably kick my ass. don't get the wrong idea, i love wrestling for the sport that it is, not for other reasons. i've come close to telling them, but i don't have the guts to do it.


----------



## dguy6789 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nobody in my family has a clue.  I doubt they would even know what it is.  I have numerous friends that know though.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish,alas most of my family are christian so they would probably burn me at the stake for being an abomination of life.(Sorry if I'm to raw)It sucks my father probably wouldn't,but he has passed recently.What a life metaphysics,theology,why can't we just get along.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Aw, sorry to hear about your dad seekerwolf ='(

Anyways, on topic, First day of school after telling my friend. She didnt act ANY differently at all, so yay for me! But one thing I noticed is I kept getting queasy (although it is a really hot day here in New Zealand), and kept getting furry thoughts (which I didnt really have before I decided to join FA and tell Devanshi (my friend)). Anyone else get these symptoms?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 14, 2008)

I laugh at your Furry Family Drama

Ha Ha
Ha Ha


----------



## Hunter Fox (Oct 14, 2008)

It's funny, my folks have seen the art I draw and have even seen the infamous CSI episode but have not put two and two together.  So for the most part they are clueless of what furry is.  I do have a cousin that is a furry so she is the only one in the family that knows I'm a furry.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah my parents came across some of my furry porn, while ago.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> Yeah my parents came across some of my furry porn, while ago.


Was it one of those "never bring up or mention again" type moments?


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Was it one of those "never bring up or mention again" type moments?


 
Not really, it was some Wolves with the ability to stand up on their back legs, males yiffing the females. They didn't really seem to care.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Aw, sorry to hear about your dad seekerwolf ='(
> 
> Anyways, on topic, First day of school after telling my friend. She didnt act ANY differently at all, so yay for me! But one thing I noticed is I kept getting queasy (although it is a really hot day here in New Zealand), and kept getting furry thoughts (which I didnt really have before I decided to join FA and tell Devanshi (my friend)). Anyone else get these symptoms?


The whole situation is not that bad. I just know how people can be,but they love me,thinks for the kind words what can I say he lived life his way,so I guess he LIVED.I know this is gotta be the worst reply on this thread.sorry


----------



## Kite Wanderlust (Oct 14, 2008)

Both of my parents know.  They think it's odd, sure, but they figure it's better for me to be into furries than drugs or heavy partying.  I don't draw hardcore porn, so there's really nothing to hide from them.  I suppose they're pretty supportive, if anything, my Dad especially.  He has some of my artwork hanging in his office at work (though it isn't blatantly furry, just some of my four legged characters) and he even helped me finish a bunch of badges I had to make during a con.
Mom's Christmas present to me last year was a dealers table at RMFC, and she even paid for one of my friends to go with me.  

Not sure what they're going to say when my fursuit arrives in the mail though.  That will be an interesting day.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm honestly too scared to tell anyone except for my two lesbian friends that I'm furry or bisexual. I believe I was bisexual (sort of) before I landed in the fandom, but the fandom really brought it out of me. In any case, my parents, open minded though they are, probably wouldn't get it and choose to look up on google, "Furry". Needless to say, they wouldn't get the right information. (Or they'd get too much of the right information, if you know what I mean, *wink* *wink*) Either way, I feel that it's something that they'll have to find out about on their own.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 15, 2008)

i don't think my family members know what a furry is. actually, i don't think most people in the city i live in know what a furry is.

my fam and all my friends [and a bunch of strangers who've seen me walking around town] know that i like to wear tiger ears and a tail, and anyone who's seen almost any of the art i've made knows i'm a fan of drawing anthropomorphic characters, and i once explained to my older brother what a fursuit was and that i like them, but other than that, i think pretty much everyone who knows me personally is clueless about the subject.

and i don't know that they'd care all that much. i mean, i'm only into the clean aspects of it, and everyone already knows that i'm really weird. they'd probably jsut be like, "oh, okay, that's interesting... make sure you know what you're getting into..." and then pretty much dismiss it.


----------



## FurTheWin (Oct 15, 2008)

A tip to any of you that don't want people to find your huge yiff folder and are at risk of people looking through your computer:


Saving images in the system32, homework, etc. folder won't work if someone does a simple whole computer search for images. They get a list of every image, or optionally only those over a set size, on the computer.

I found the porn folder of one of my friends that way. Disclaimer: He let us do the search, so we didn't do anything untrustworthy.


If you really want to hide something, use truecrypt.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow this chat is basically dead. Hm... I guess I'll say something then.
Today my friend had an art assignment that she's working on out, with a silhouette of a wolf howling at the moon on it. The funny thing is, it didn't look too much like a wolf, especially due to having rounded ears like a bear. When I stated this and told her that wolves have pointed ears, we had a mini argument (as we have about basically everything). Then I said to her "Look, Wolves have pointed ears OK? Trust me, I would know." At that point, my friend Devanshi *who is the one I have told* cracked up laughing, and confused the hell outa my group. The rest of my group's confusion made me laugh. So overall, was actually quite a good day. Bleaugh tomorrow/today (as it has just past midnight here), I have two important exams. Bleaugh.
Oh well, I've done my part. Hopefully the chat will pick up again


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 16, 2008)

My brother and I are both furries, and I just today told mom what it means to be a furry. (That very very few of us are fursuit yiffers.)


----------



## hijimete (Nov 3, 2008)

My mom & I think my cus.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Nobody knows still. Not exactly a big thing like sexual orientation.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea um I told my mom and she thought I was crazy...Any ideas on how I can change her mind?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

My entire family knows all of my furry traits, but they don't know what furry means, and I don't use the title, so all is good. Being furry is just being me, as far as they are concerned. Basically, they don't understand, and they don't care.


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 3, 2008)

nope


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 3, 2008)

Reconwulf said:


> Yea um I told my mom and she thought I was crazy...Any ideas on how I can change her mind?


Explain, in your own words, exactally what the fandom means to you, and why you are interested in it. Explain that there are many of us who aren't zoophiles, fursuit yiffers, or anything bad associated with the fandom, and yeah. 

Anyways, my computing teacher made me laugh today, we were in an exam and someone tried to look at the test paper thing, and she said "Get your paws off of that sheet!". I instantly thought "They don't have paws... _I_ have paws" >_<

Oh and yay, this thread is revived. I might have to post my explanation of everything about me again. Or something. =S


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 3, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Explain, in your own words, exactally what the fandom means to you, and why you are interested in it. Explain that there are many of us who aren't zoophiles, fursuit yiffers, or anything bad associated with the fandom, and yeah.
> 
> Anyways, my computing teacher made me laugh today, we were in an exam and someone tried to look at the test paper thing, and she said "Get your paws off of that sheet!". I instantly thought "They don't have paws... _I_ have paws" >_<
> 
> Oh and yay, this thread is revived. I might have to post my explanation of everything about me again. Or something. =S



See thats the thing she dosent know anything about the Fandom or pretty much just that. I tried to explain it to her and she just gave me a weird look. Then I told my friend about it and the conventions and she was like i will never speak to you again if you go to one of thoes. Then she told my mom that I wanted to go to one and just said I know thats weird huh. So yea it sucked to tell


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Reconwulf said:


> See thats the thing she dosent know anything about the Fandom or pretty much just that. I tried to explain it to her and she just gave me a weird look. Then I told my friend about it and the conventions and she was like i will never speak to you again if you go to one of thoes. Then she told my mom that I wanted to go to one and just said I know thats weird huh. So yea it sucked to tell



Ummm... I think your mom just didn't understand why you were telling her. It's probably not too horribly profound to her.

As far as your friend.... THAT... is a funny thing about conventions... the general public thinks they are desperate cries for help. I have never been to one, but I've wanted to ever since I became a furry. You just gotta sneak. Go in spite of what she thinks, and don't let her know you did.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 3, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Ummm... I think your mom just didn't understand why you were telling her. It's probably not too horribly profound to her.
> 
> As far as your friend.... THAT... is a funny thing about conventions... the general public thinks they are desperate cries for help. I have never been to one, but I've wanted to ever since I became a furry. You just gotta sneak. Go in spite of what she thinks, and don't let her know you did.



Im going to try that...but she actually really pissed me off though. Ill have to try to explain it more to her one day.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 4, 2008)

i told my brother and the first thing he said was is that like beastiality so i had to explain it to him. dont want to do that again so im keeping it from the rest of my family.


----------



## MayDay (Nov 4, 2008)

Maio Maio Tigerman said:


> i told my brother and the first thing he said was is that like beastiality so i had to explain it to him. dont want to do that again so im keeping it from the rest of my family.



lol THAT's also the reason why i'm hiding the fact i'm a furry from the rest of my family (and i'm sure the same goes for many out there). They'll probably associate it with bestiality and explaining the fandom to them is more trouble than it's worth. I've read on yahooanswers once about a guy who was caught watching yiff by his parents...poor kid was asking for help since his parents wanted to send him for psychiatric treatment


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nobody in my family even knows what a furry is. And if I was to tell them, they probably wouldn't understand and stick the beastial part of it


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

My parents have seen furry-related stuff on my computer. Of course my mom automatically assumed that I want to dress up in a fursuit and my dad thinks I want to have sex in a fursuit. I've tried telling them that it's not like that, but they're just so stubborn... My sister is aware that I'm interested in the furry fandom; she doesn't really know much about it, but she knows that a lot of it has to do with the artwork.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 4, 2008)

My mom knows that i'm am a gay furry. She has seen some of my artwork and some of the stuff on my computer, she doesn't care. My stepdad has seen some of my art and he is rather intrigued by it. I actually made him a yiffy birthday card and he loved it. My dad is the same way as my mom. He got a kick out of some of my art, and my stepmom also knows as well. IDK who in my family doesn't know.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

None of my familly knows that i am,  actually i don't even think they know what a furries are.
Anyways the people that know i am are other furs that i've met.

In addition to this i they don't know i'm bi either.... 
-_- they only see me in 1 way..the quiet guy that never says anything, yea they only know a fraction of the real me...


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

The only one in my family that knows is my mother. My younger brother is hardcore mormon. So if he found out lots of stuff would hit the fan.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 6, 2008)

i actualy had to re-explain it to my mom and now she is completely fine with the fact me being furry.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 6, 2008)

My roomie knows, she is pretty open, and although I havnt told my mom yet I know she wouldnt care(but I know she would never get it) I figure Ill have to tell her sooner or later since I want to go to AC09 and have a fursuit made for it  My stepfather, father, and stepmom I dont think would understand but my half sis and bro are open..


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 6, 2008)

Reconwulf said:


> i actualy had to re-explain it to my mom and now she is completely fine with the fact me being furry.


See, I told you it would work. I don't plan on telling my parents, but I have a feeling they know. Oh well, If they do, they must be fine with it, and it saves me explaining it to them. And my sexuality too. Haha, that would be a veeeery awkward conforsation. Especially if my brother is near.


----------



## chetchaka (Nov 7, 2008)

EDIT: Eh, the event seems to have passed over, case closed for me. Story deleted.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

chetchaka said:


> Oh, man, I've been waiting to say something related to this all day.
> 
> Alright, so I drew a gay picture, not yiff, of an otter and a ferret. I scanned it in to a computer in my parents' room, took a USB device and the laptop to my room and uploaded the picture to FA. Problem: The picture was still next to my parents' computer where I scanned it.
> 
> ...


And Breathe.... Don't worry, it could have been worse. It COULD have been yiff. And it'll probably just be one of those things that is never mentioned again. As to the whole fear of finding out thing, maybe you should explain it yourself to them. Explain what it means to YOU, and not what other people think it means. I would do this, but I think that my parents can see exactally what I do on my laptop anyways, so they probably already know (damn having a computer-wise stepfather)


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

Neither my dad or my sister know, but honestly, unless it comes up elsewhere, I'm probably not going to tell them.  What I enjoy in my spare time is none of their business.  If I ever get a better job (aka: one that's not part-time) and get into fursuiting and maybe find a way to go to a furcon, I'll probably tell em about it, just so they don't go "Oh my, what's this here?  My god, it looks like one of those fursuit things!"  and start getting worse from there.  I have no clue how much they know about furries, and the fandom.  I know dad watches NCIS, but that's about it.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Neither my dad or my sister know, but honestly, unless it comes up elsewhere, I'm probably not going to tell them. What I enjoy in my spare time is none of their business. If I ever get a better job (aka: one that's not part-time) and get into fursuiting and maybe find a way to go to a furcon, I'll probably tell em about it, just so they don't go "Oh my, what's this here? My god, it looks like one of those fursuit things!" and start getting worse from there. I have no clue how much they know about furries, and the fandom. I know dad watches NCIS, but that's about it.


Haha Don't worry, its CSI that you have to worry about. They're the ones that did a Furry episode that was completely wrong. NCIS is awesome. I hate CSI


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 7, 2008)

Everyone on my mother's side of the family knows I am a furry.  They didn't even know what furries were until I became one in the late fall of 2006.  I even told them about the yiff, and they didn't mind since I was just getting to that age where I could talk about sex.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Everyone on my mother's side of the family knows I am a furry.  They didn't even know what furries were until I became one in the late fall of 2006.  I even told them about the yiff, and they didn't mind since I was just getting to that age where I could talk about sex.



I don't think I'll ever reach that age in my sister's eyes.  >.>

I will forever be "her baby brother", despite my protests.  -_-


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> I don't think I'll ever reach that age in my sister's eyes. >.>
> 
> I will forever be "her baby brother", despite my protests. -_-


How old are you and your sister?
I would laugh if she was younger than you!


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

Both know that I'm a furry and BI.. 

Mum: Doesn't give a fuck!!
Dad: Is opening up to it albeit slowly (Hes only just Ok with my partner Jack staying over)


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> Both know that I'm a furry and BI..
> 
> Mum: Doesn't give a fuck!!
> Dad: Is opening up to it albeit slowly (Hes only just Ok with my partner Jack staying over)


Haha. "Staying Over"? Like Sleepovers? >_<


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 7, 2008)

no, everyones does in my family, they have a don't clue, they have seen a few random anthro's a thought "a dog with clothes" and seen me draw icon's but they don't really know what it is, they just think it's cool drawings, they haven't seen any yiff yet in a lucky, my files are compressed and passworded


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> How old are you and your sister?
> I would laugh if she was younger than you!



Don't worry, she is indeed older, we're 19 and 23.


----------



## Smash-Kun (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh God. If either one of my parents knew if I was a furry, that'd be the end.

The closest they've ever been to discovering it, was that I had my old dog's colar in my dresser. <_<;


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well. I think so...my mom knows it, but she thinks it's a "fashion" and I'll get bored from it later. (Pfff.) My sis also knows, and sometimes makes fun of me, she's 9 years old. My dad...my dad would **** me if he knew.

BTW: Nice pic of Wolf there, Smash-Kun!


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Well. I think so...my mom knows it, but she thinks it's a "fashion" and I'll get bored from it later. (Pfff.) My sis also knows, and sometimes makes fun of me, she's 9 years old. *My dad...my dad would **** me if he knew.*
> BTW: Nice pic of Wolf there, Smash-Kun!


He would what you? Fuck you? Ew... thats incest!


----------



## cachette (Nov 8, 2008)

i am happy to be way past the age i need not to worry about others as i am furry in fact even thou i am a cub online in Rl i am more of the gray muzzle fur (40 ish) and very new on the gay identidy side and taking it one day at a time and meeting new furs.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

They know that I am *very* into foxxies but that's about it. 

When I receive fursuit in next year - well - that WILL be interesting! MWahahahah!!!


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 8, 2008)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> They know that I am *very* into foxxies but that's about it.
> 
> When I receive fursuit in next year - well - that WILL be interesting! MWahahahah!!!



I like...asked for a wolf fursuit for Christmas. Hope it goes well...OR I'LL HAVE TO GO ON A MURDERING RAMPAGE!


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> I like...asked for a wolf fursuit for Christmas. Hope it goes well...OR I'LL HAVE TO GO ON A MURDERING RAMPAGE!



Something like that!

But regardless my point is, is that they are going to find out whatever I do. (Subtlety isn't one of my strong points)

And then we will take it from there....*Has middle finger armed and ready*


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 8, 2008)

But, even...they won't mind. I just say "Hey, can I buy a dog's collar?" and "Man! Howling on school should be respected!"


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 8, 2008)

My parents will never accept my furdom. I hint very barely to them, and they reject it as a phase or a strange fantasy. Saying that I love the thought of being one, or feeling as part of the community, would be disasterous. My brother might know, but only because he's very intuitive. In fact, my brother might be one, but there's no easy way of asking. 

Fursuit? Heh, I wish. I can't even find the money to get artists to draw any of my characters or aspects, not even my persona. =P


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 8, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Fursuit? Heh, I wish. I can't even find the money to get artists to draw any of my characters or aspects, not even my persona. =P



Hey, a guy named Korro-Sama here on the forums will draw you without even asking for nothing...he's pretty good.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 9, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Hey, a guy named Korro-Sama here on the forums will draw you without even asking for nothing...he's pretty good.



due to your good idea but incorrect grammar, I am here to correct and say thank you for offering his services before I had to offer mine, which are slow. 



Wolfenpilot687 said:


> [CORRECT] Hey, a guy named Korro-Sama here on the forums will draw you one without even asking for anything. He's pretty good.


----------



## DragonKid (Nov 9, 2008)

My parents didn't know until a month ago. And it's really no big issue to them. They knew that I loved dragons, but didn't realize that I was part of a group.


----------



## Jax (Nov 9, 2008)

Doe not get less complicated when ya get old! Told one of my kids (leaving again for Iraq), His reaction was WTF....cool. I think one of my daughters is furry...was goth...good kid. They read my work and are into it. My wife...she just thinks I'm strange (true I suppose). If I manage to go to the CON in TX in Feb she will hae no doubt Still, better being the crazy old guy than just the old guy...


----------



## Zharcus (Nov 9, 2008)

All they ever know about me is that I draw 'weird' things. Well nope, i don't think they would ever understand anyway even if it comes to one day to tell them. The time goes on, always, yet they choose to stay. Well the future is OURS to decide anyway XD


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

My family actually don't even know what a furry is =D


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

>.> if i told any of my family i was a furry they would think i was having body hair issues or something

i haven't told any of my family yet.. though i feel like i really dont need to they probably wouldnt really care or understand what it ish.... all they do know ish that i draw half naked animal people

this thread does kinda hit a spot in me that i have ignored for quite some time.....
my girlfriend of four years doesnt really know about my furry side... i have kind of mentioned it to her before... long ago around the time we met.... and she does know that if she wore cat ears i would think its sexy... but something tells me if i sat down and tried to explain my fandom... she wouldnt really get me... plus im also afraid that maybe she wouldnt ever consider being a furry herself


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

absolutely not! my parent don't know, and won't know until i'm 21 and we're too drunk to remember...


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 15, 2008)

My parents know I draw anthro art, but they don't know there's a fandom devoted to it. If they did, though, I'm sure they wouldn't care.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

my family dosn't know... and it will stay that way until we're to drunk to remember me telling them (when i'm 21)


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

Not at all. But I just started taking an interest, so there's no need for me to tell them until I'm really into it. Plus my family is very supportive and I'm sure they won't care about it.


----------



## Loganisthebest (Nov 15, 2008)

Hah! I know for a fact my mom knows. My siblings are beyond too young to know what it means, and my dad... Doubt he knows unless my mom said something. And funnier yet, my girlfriend has NO IDEA. I kinda wonder what she's gonna think about it.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

My closest friend knows that I like furry porn.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I tried telling my family once, but that was back before I knew about the porn.

Me: Hey, I think I'm a furry.
Dad: You're a what?
Me: You know those Redwall books I'm into, the Sonic games, stuff like that? Anthropomorphized animals? I really like that stuff. They have something like that here in Atlanta...people dress up in fursuits and-
Dad: Is this like that episode of CSI? Where those idiots dressed up as animals and fucked each other? Are you planning on having sex?
Me: ...
Dad: No. You are NOT a furry.

And that is when I decided that even if my furriness extended only to 'liking anthro art/games/literature et al.' that it was something I was better off not mentioning. The end.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> Yeah, I tried telling my family once, but that was back before I knew about the porn.
> 
> Me: Hey, I think I'm a furry.
> Dad: You're a what?
> ...



2 things
1. shout out 4 Redwall (w00t w00t!!)
2. direct your dad to wikifur


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> Yeah, I tried telling my family once, but that was back before I knew about the porn.
> 
> Me: Hey, I think I'm a furry.
> Dad: You're a what?
> ...


yeah.... that CSI episode.... many people get that wrong :/ they dont understand that the media ALWAYS stereotypes people >.>
try to show them what this really is about, maybe theyll understand


----------



## Cryoforion (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol. Judging from all the "what does it mean to be a furry?" discussions, I somewhat doubt most of _us_ know "what this really is about"  .


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Cryoforion said:


> Lol. Judging from all the "what does it mean to be a furry?" discussions, I somewhat doubt most of _us_ know "what this really is about"  .



wikifur


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> 2 things
> 1. shout out 4 Redwall (w00t w00t!!)
> 2. direct your dad to wikifur


 
I read those books pretty much exclusively when I was a kid. I never knew they'd have this much of an effect on me. 



CaptainCool said:


> yeah.... that CSI episode.... many people get that wrong :/ they dont understand that the media ALWAYS stereotypes people >.>
> try to show them what this really is about, maybe theyll understand


 
They wanted ratings, so they showed the crazier side of the fandom. People still shouldn't treat it like a documentary. My parents are pretty thickheaded, so I'm not even going to bother...these are the same people who think declaring "You're too old for that. Grow up." a million times will make me stop watching cartoons or throw out my Pokemon games. 

My sister and my closest friend know I'm into the fandom though (my sister and I used to role-play in the backyard and pretend to be two anthro foxes going to a school full of other anthros back when we were still kids, actually), and my five-year-old cousin knows I like 'funny animals'. That's fine by me. ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> They wanted ratings, so they showed the crazier side of the fandom.


true but thats no excuse for stereotyping people...
well, i guess you cant reason with your parents then ._. i know that, my parents are also very stuborn^^ im not a furry or gay/bi so i didnt have to tell them something like that but they are convinced that they "know more then i do"... they have NO CLUE about biology or science and when i tell them something new then it "cant be" because they learned something different back then XD
but as long as you have other people who understand you thats ok i guess^^ if thats how your parents then its ok. a little sad but they wont stop loving you because of that


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> I read those books pretty much exclusively when I was a kid. I never knew they'd have this much of an effect on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've lost count of the # of times i've read each book... (i think it borders on 20...) another book series that helped me enter the fandom more rapidly was The Golden Compass, The Subtle Knife, and The Amber Spyglasss books by Philip Pullman...  and no i have not seen the Golden Compass movie... (i'm afraid they F***ed it up like they did Eragon... (GALBATORIX DOSN"T EVEN SHOW UP IN THE FIRST 2 BOOKS!!! HOW ARE YOU GONNA HAVE HIM IN THE 1ST SCENE IN THE FRICKN' MOVIE?????? *continues rant*))


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i've lost count of the # of times i've read each book... (i think it borders on 20...) another book series that helped me enter the fandom more rapidly was The Golden Compass, The Subtle Knife, and The Amber Spyglasss books by Philip Pullman... and no i have not seen the Golden Compass movie... (i'm afraid they F***ed it up like they did Eragon... (GALBATORIX DOSN"T EVEN SHOW UP IN THE FIRST 2 BOOKS!!! HOW ARE YOU GONNA HAVE HIM IN THE 1ST SCENE IN THE FRICKN' MOVIE?????? *continues rant*))


I haven't seen the movie version either, for the same reasons (well, I haven't read Eragon or seen the film...mostly because I've heard how terrible the film is), although my Southern Baptist younger brother's bawww-ing over the 'atheist conspiracy' implicit in the books and film sort of made me want to watch it in the livingroom to spite him.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> I haven't seen the movie version either, for the same reasons (well, I haven't read Eragon or seen the film...mostly because I've heard how terrible the film is), although my Southern Baptist younger brother's bawww-ing over the 'atheist conspiracy' implicit in the books and film sort of made me want to watch it in the livingroom to spite him.



read the book b-fore you watch the movie... and the golden compass books do seem to bash religion... but as an Atheist (i think i'm leaning towards Paganism) it is nothing major...


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> read the book b-fore you watch the movie... and the golden compass books do seem to bash religion... but as an Atheist (i think i'm leaning towards Paganism) it is nothing major...


I'll get around to it once college stops being such a pain. My brother has the first two books in the series; I'll just borrow them from him.

I'm an atheist (albeit a softcore one) myself, so the religion-bashing in the books didn't really phase me. I just thought it was funny to see my brother and his church-mates work themselves into a mouth-frothing rage over the idea that such 'anti-God' sentiments could be published. Ya know, "Help, help! We, the majority, are being oppressed!" and all that. I used to love the Narnia books as well, but my brother constantly declaring "I'm going to read these for devotional time with my God, unlike SOME PEOPLE." really ruined them for me.

Bitter? No, I'm not bitter at all...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> I'll get around to it once college stops being such a pain. My brother has the first two books in the series; I'll just borrow them from him.
> 
> I'm an atheist (albeit a softcore one) myself, so the religion-bashing in the books didn't really phase me. I just thought it was funny to see my brother and his church-mates work themselves into a mouth-frothing rage over the idea that such 'anti-God' sentiments could be published. Ya know, "Help, help! We, the majority, are being oppressed!" and all that. I used to love the Narnia books as well, but my brother constantly declaring "I'm going to read these for devotional time with my God, unlike SOME PEOPLE." really ruined them for me.
> 
> Bitter? No, I'm not bitter at all...



of course you arn't


----------



## nedded (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I did my darndest to keep it a secret. I slipped up after AC and left my bright yellow con bag sitting in the front room. My sister walked in, and said...

"Aw, I missed Anthrocon! I didn't know it was this week!"

That just about broke my brain. Needless to say, the whole family knows now.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 16, 2008)

nedded said:


> Well, I did my darndest to keep it a secret. I slipped up after AC and left my bright yellow con bag sitting in the front room. My sister walked in, and said...
> 
> "Aw, I missed Anthrocon! I didn't know it was this week!"
> 
> That just about broke my brain. Needless to say, the whole family knows now.



lol
I'm sorry man! Sisters, eh? geez...


----------



## CrystalTigress (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a lot of things that are 'taboo' by my mom's standards so I just keep them to myself rather than have a conversation with her that leads to her making assumptions. 

I have friends who know I'm a furry but no family.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, I think my mum came pretty close to finding out this evening. I was doing some homework at my computer table, with about 5 MSN conversations up (yes, very conductive to doing your homework I know ) and this awesome little furry forum called FurHaven minimised to the taskbar.

Well, for some reason my mum came over and started looking at what windows I had open, saying "Ooh now you be careful who you talk to on the internet now dear! You don't want to-" (Dunno what she said, I stopped listening here because she's been through it before) at the names and display pics of people on MSN. One of my friends from school has a picture of a zombie which is actually enough to make her freak out a bit. And another guy who went by the name of Mr. Death... let's not even start on that one.

Anyway, she looked at the Firefox tab.

"What's Furhaven, dear?"

Cue a half second pause while I mentally shit myself.

"Uuh... it's a forum."

*slight pause*

"A gaming forum?"

"Yeah. Yeah. It's a gaming forum! *another pause* They have random names sometimes, I don't know how they think of them. Hehe!"

"Oh. Ok then."

And with that, she walked off, and nothing more was said.




Oh and on a slightly related note, I'm 90% sure that she thinks I'm gay. Yes, really. She's... hinted at it, more than subtlely on a couple of occasions. In fact one night she pretty much asked me straight up if I didn't like girls (she has this really old-fasioned attitudes to homosexuality and I can see that she really doesn't understand it at all). I was like "Oh... fuck. Do I just tell her? No. Not ready. Bad time. Not like this."

Instead, and after an uncomfortably long silence, I just asked "What makes you think that?"

"Mothers' intuition," she replied flatly.

I actually can't remember what I said to this. I think I turned my music back on so that she knew I couldn't hear her through my headphones and pretended to go back to work.



The situation remains unresolved. :/


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 17, 2008)

Man, that's harsh. Good to me I can be a free furry.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 17, 2008)

Entropy said:


> Wow, I think my mum came pretty close to finding out this evening. I was doing some homework at my computer table, with about 5 MSN conversations up (yes, very conductive to doing your homework I know ) and this awesome little furry forum called FurHaven minimised to the taskbar.
> 
> Well, for some reason my mum came over and started looking at what windows I had open, saying "Ooh now you be careful who you talk to on the internet now dear! You don't want to-" (Dunno what she said, I stopped listening here because she's been through it before) at the names and display pics of people on MSN. One of my friends from school has a picture of a zombie which is actually enough to make her freak out a bit. And another guy who went by the name of Mr. Death... let's not even start on that one.
> 
> ...



good save... props... (wore my home-made furry-prided shirt around my friends 2day... a lot less explaining that i thought i would have to do... no regrets...)


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 17, 2008)

my mum this morning said to me "what are you doing on the internet so much you arnt looking at porn are you because i dont want the police comeing around" i told her that it was alright and that if she was really interested i would show her. but she said that what i do online is none of her business. *got handed get out of jail free card*


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I tried to tell my older sister what a Furry was but she scoffed and told me such people do not exist. It does sound alittle crazy: "Grown adults and teens dressing up as animals in fur suites and meeting at conventions."

Maybe it was the way I said it or something. :???:


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, the wife, both kids, my grandchildren and my brother know.

I"ve referred to my wife as my tigress for 28 years now. The family doesn't care.

Mmm ... Furry!

_Kel_


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

No, my mom checked some stuff out once, but I don't think she cares that much...


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 18, 2008)

nedded said:


> Well, I did my darndest to keep it a secret. I slipped up after AC and left my bright yellow con bag sitting in the front room. My sister walked in, and said...
> 
> "Aw, I missed Anthrocon! I didn't know it was this week!"
> 
> That just about broke my brain. Needless to say, the whole family knows now.


Wait, so your sister is a furry?


----------



## FingerRoll (Mar 2, 2009)

MY family knows all about it...they dont approve


```
<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiWuc9UlRA4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiWuc9UlRA4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
```


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, they don't know.


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 2, 2009)

My whole immediate family knows. I'm not sure of anyone else outside my two parents and two sisters. They don't seem butthurt about it, but they think that the furry lifestyle is pretty wierd and that I should find some "normal" friends.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 2, 2009)

My parents know.  They don't get it I dont' think though, but they don't seem to mind.  Probably think I'm crazy for meowing all the time though :3.


----------



## yardan (Mar 2, 2009)

Family just know about my unusual interest in dragons but nothing more has been revealed.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 2, 2009)

I think i speak for most of the fandom when i say that there isn't really a reason to tell your family. Until you move out, that is.  Then say what ever the hell you want to them.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 2, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> absolutely not! my parent don't know, and won't know until i'm 21 and we're too drunk to remember...





KiloCharlie said:


> my family dosn't know... and it will stay that way until we're to drunk to remember me telling them (when i'm 21)



Bad copypasta is bad!

Anyway, I lied about my last comment, my friend leaked it to one of my brothers, but he didn't really care that much. Actually, when i went on my computer, he left FA open. With his account logged in, so that tells a bit.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 2, 2009)

I just told my dad and grandparents.. Like, 5 days ago or so. So yea..


----------



## The Wave (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, and unless I'm drunk and they're talking about a subject related to furs, they'll never know I'm a fur.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> I think i speak for most of the fandom when i say that there isn't really a reason to tell your family. Until you move out, that is.  Then say what ever the hell you want to them.



I think people should stop treating being a fur like it's a bad thing. So you happen to be a part of a sub-culture that happens to idolize anthropomorphic art.

Big whoop-de-do. It's not that bad. At least being one does not mean you have to dress a certain way, talk a certain way, or change your entire life to show what you are.

Granted for some people they have close minded family members, or uber religious ones that will go all "I must dispel the demons in you" if they find you to be a fur (Something different on-noes).

If people treated being a fur as more of a interest and less like a drug addiction, that just maybe that will change the reflection and outlook most people have towards furries. Of course that does not mean "flaunt it"...but if say it as a casual thing people will take it such. If you say it like it's some big secret it will cause people to wonder why,


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think people should stop treating being a fur like it's a bad thing. So you happen to be a part of a sub-culture that happens to idolize anthropomorphic art.
> 
> Big whoop-de-do. It's not that bad. At least being one does not mean you have to dress a certain way, talk a certain way, or change your entire life to show what you are.
> 
> ...



I wish it was that easy Trpdwarf, but pretending there isn't a problem isn't going to make it go away in my opinion. With the fandom the way it is right now it's an awful risk to associate yourself with it, trying to gloss over the worst elements of it will just seem suspicious should a friend or family member encounter it on their own.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I wish it was that easy Trpdwarf, but pretending there isn't a problem isn't going to make it go away in my opinion. With the fandom the way it is right now it's an awful risk to associate yourself with it, trying to gloss over the worst elements of it will just seem suspicious should a friend or family member encounter it on their own.



I'm not saying there isn't a problem or that there are not instances in which it is good to keep to yourself. However, part of the reason why people look at us a certain way is because we are so secretive about ourselves in real life.

I'm just saying, if you don't have anything to hide, and you do not engage in what people consider "The questionable" parts of the fandom than there is no reason being secretive due to those who do stuff that you have nothing to do with.

Edit: Then again even if you do what you do in your private time is your business. If you are smart and you don't make your private business public knowledge in places like forums and stuff, than there will not be that much to worry about. One of the reasons why people have to "Hide" is because they flaunt their fetish's online, meaning that if friends or family come upon your user name and search it...look what they find?

There are ways to go about it so that people cannot auto pin stuff on you.


----------



## Loken (Mar 2, 2009)

No one in my family knows, it never really came up.  Doubt they even know what furry but they would probably not care.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 3, 2009)

They know im a therian but they happened to see that C.S.I episode awhile ago and I dont want to listen to them say how they "think" I am some sex craving freak.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 3, 2009)

My mum knows... don't really think she cares though.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

Not a soul. Not that I think they are against furs, just that they probably wouldn't shutup about it.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I had a discussion with my father late this night regarding well...everything. From life, to work, to general blah blah blah. He was sitting on his laptop trying to get tired (since he has a meeting the next day) and was not in a great mood, but surprisingly this came off rather well considering I had the high ground by coming to him about it.

I brought down one of my anthro drawings I was working on, had it on the clipboard and everything. When I sat down to talk to him, he kept eyeing it instead of having direct eye contact with me. He has seen all my art hanging on the corkboard/desk of my room, but he never commented or said/asked me anything about it. He was busy when he did, and I presume that he did not really take a good look (ya know, trying to get a flashlight from my room for bathroom work while talking to my older brother on the phone) so er...well, he saw it for sure but never brought it up to me.

So since my mother is a Korean Buddhist with rather strange beliefs, I asked my father if he thought my mother would care about all my furry art. She seems to think that any ole' black stuffed animal is bad luck or something...I don't know the details. Us Koreans are strange people.

But to the point, he pretty much snapped a 'no'. I asked him if he knew what the fandom was, with him pretty much replying with a "what". I did mention myself being a furry earlier in our conversation, but it flew right past him. Turns out, he has no idea what furries are. Instead of using the word "furry fandom", I used anthropomorphic instead. He snapped at me, asking "What does anthropomorphic? How do you spell it?" blah blah blah. He was a bit annoyed (since he was not in the mood for talking, not by the fact that I was a furry...considering he doesn't even know what they are.), asking me to define them. I was not too prepared for real words, so I told him I could not really explain it in a few words. If I did know what I was going to say, I would have said anthropomorphics are pretty much animals given a human touch. Pretty much animal-people.

I originally planned on showing him this flash about furry fandom.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/390366

Luckily, he asked me to explain it to him tomorrow since he insisted on going to sleep. I did ask him if he was even interested in knowing, and he pretty much said sure. This will give the look that I found something that will pretty much explain the fandom to him in a positive way. I think I'll be home free on this one.

All my bros know I'm a furry (anthro art only, no fursuiting) and they tend to like my art or think it's cool. I don't get asked any questions, though. I think they don't know what a furry is either. I'll be sure to make a new post when I get a reaction from my father.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 4, 2009)

yea but its only my parents and they don't really know what it means


----------



## Navi (Mar 4, 2009)

Since the very recent invasion of my privacy, I'm pretty sure they know about it, as they've found out that I'm gay >_<
(Note to self: delete history before going away)


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, they don't know I'm furry, and I don't plan on telling them.


----------



## drubear (Mar 4, 2009)

There are lots of things my family doesn't know about me and I like to keep it that way.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 4, 2009)

A bunch of my friends saw that CSI episode so I haven't exactly said anything to them.  I just didn't tell my parents what it meant.
I always have acted a little "cattish" so my parents are just "Whatever.  Now get off the back of the couch, you're going to tip it over."
And if I get my way, they won't know what it means.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I showed my father that flash that pretty much explains the fandom. He did not read much, kinda skipped through it (said he would read it later). Not sure what his reaction was, but I doubt he cares.


----------



## Shino (Mar 5, 2009)

Cackle said:


> nooooo way no one in my family knows I'ma furry - I come from one of THOSE families where for being different you would probably be disowned. so no - and cos of that i'm shy about my furdom- comes with the territory i guess.


 
Sounds about right. *sigh* To my knowledge, there aren't even any furries up where I live. (Central VT).


----------



## Wind_rider (Mar 5, 2009)

nope and like to keep it that way


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 5, 2009)

nobody knows. i would be too embarrased to tell them.
and i hope to god they don't find out  o.o


----------



## Ratte (Mar 5, 2009)

lol@epic postcount in this thread

I'm surprised it's not locked.


----------



## Kilcodo (Mar 5, 2009)

My parents are highly supportive of it, but mainly for the reason that I can make some dough off of it. My mom has known about me drawing furry for years, although I admit she was initially weirded about when she saw my furry porn folder (heh). My boyfriend knows and accepts it too, although he doesn't feel the need to participate... :>


----------



## The Wave (Mar 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol@epic postcount in this thread
> 
> I'm surprised it's not locked.


Oh god did we got this far? o.o'

Well, then I have to say.... to 1000 posts! And past the 1000 posts!


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Mar 6, 2009)

My mother knows.

Don't have any other family, but if I did I'd tell them. I don't really care who knows or their reaction to it. I just like for people to know exactly who I am.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Oh god did we got this far? o.o'
> 
> Well, then I have to say.... to 1000 posts! And past the 1000 posts!



Given that the new standard was set to 500, I wouldn't be surprised if this was locked right away.

But it would be nice to see an old 1k again.  I kinda miss it.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, to keep this on topic, I'll add on to what I said previously. My parents know and are completely okay with it.

On a non-related scale some of my friends know, and some of them are furries themselves.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 6, 2009)

I put on my facebook page that I am a furry.. No comments on that yet..


----------



## Potato (Mar 6, 2009)

No, and while I'd prefer to keep it that way, I'm sure my parents - or mum at the very least - would be supportive about it. My Dad would probably be too, but there would be harmless, witty little jokes about it after a time that I can't be bothered with.


----------



## Naynay (Mar 7, 2009)

I think my mom knows, I've told her everything save for out right saying I'm a furry XD I've even shown her suits by the people I would like to commission. The only thing she had ever said was " I should not have let you be a werewolf for so many times for Halloween." XD


----------



## Doubler (Mar 7, 2009)

My parents know. They think it suits me 
I'm sure that would be an insult to some.


----------



## blackpuma (Mar 7, 2009)

One of my family members knows, my cousin discovered it by accident. And shortly after he stopped talking to me. ^,^;;

But he was also kind of homophobic, so I guess that also had something to do with it. 
But after that I never told it to anyone that isn't furry.


----------



## KenjiKitsune (Mar 7, 2009)

Closet fur. T.T I can't talk to them about it. x.x I don't think they'd understand.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

No they don't. But if they asked me I'd say yes, makes no difference really. If anyone asked I'd say yes and wouldn't blink.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 7, 2009)

NO


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Mar 8, 2009)

I think if my imediate family knew I was a furry, they would either: Think it was a dumb thing to be, jump to conclusions and think it is a gross sexual practice (like many others think), or completely not understand the concept.
I'm not even sure they know how much I love animals.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 8, 2009)

Onward to 1000! >=D

On-Topic: My dad and grandparents know, but my step-mom and idiot step-brother don't.

Glad he doesn't, else it would spread around my school like wild fire. o.o'
Stupid phones. >.<


----------



## vivatheshadows (Mar 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Oh god did we got this far? o.o'
> 
> Well, then I have to say.... to 1000 posts! And past the 1000 posts!



to quote a movie:

"TO INFINITY AND BEYOND!"



But as for the OP: yeah my father, brother and sister do. My mother doesnt cause she'll call me up sum random day and say "Yiff in Hell" or something......Dude! shes a Bitch!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol@epic postcount in this thread
> 
> I'm surprised it's not locked.



This one's just too special to lock just yet.

Oh no.. I'm derailing. I might as well pitch in here. Yes. My bros and sis know. It's not really a big deal (considering all contact is lost between my bros). Somehow, I've proven myself to be awesome enough to not have been forsaken up to this point.

I played it down immensely, haha... they really don't know much about furries.


----------



## Moka (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom knows, since I had to tell her to borrow her sewing machine. She doesn't know much about furries, other than it has something to do with people who wear giant animal costumes. She doesn't care, or at least pretends not to. Besides, as far as my family's concerned, anything that gets me to socialize is a good thing.

Nobody else in my family knows. They're pretty accepting, so I'm fairly certain it wouldn't be an issue. It's just hasn't come up yet.


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom knows that I'm a furry, and my dad isn't interested in these things 
but my cousins wants to be furries too


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 8, 2009)

Right now, nobody knows about my furry-ness. I'm too busy trying to come out about my transgender-ness. xD


----------



## furrystripes (Mar 8, 2009)

My mother knows says not for me but go for it


----------



## TifosiFox (Mar 8, 2009)

Nobody, knows about me. However, I have a sneaking suspicion that my little brother is on to me, but I couldn't care less seeing as I will be out of the house in a couple of months.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cackle said:


> nooooo way no one in my family knows I'ma furry - I come from one of THOSE families where for being different you would probably be disowned. so no - and cos of that i'm shy about my furdom- comes with the territory i guess.


This.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 9, 2009)

Well now my little brother knows but it seems like he knew all along lol, eventually he will join based on what I know he likes pretty much the same stuff I like XD


----------



## MrEvers (Mar 11, 2009)

My mom knows (told her i'm a "furry" two weeks ago), and my dad knows a little bit about the clean stuff. I told them gradually; starting with mentioning that a certain "art site" was down during the summer and raised a lot of money in a short while. Then about meeting people I knew from that "art site", then actually showing them some of the art and eventually telling them there was a single theme to all of the art, and mentioning to my mother that it wasn't all "clean" art.
My mom knows I'm gay, my dad (probably) doesn't. Then again, I think my father would be turned on by some of the female art, since he's obsessed with sex.

edit: ah, and any family members who are "friends" on facebook should know if they read my profile


----------



## Ghrost (Mar 11, 2009)

No one knows.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 11, 2009)

Both my parents know and my sister knows, none care.
At first they hated it, thought it was...other things... and things degraded to the point of me leaving/being kicked out. After about a year or so later they didn't care anymore.

They found out on their, as well I told them. Don't tell them, it's pointless.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 11, 2009)

the only peoples that knows that I am a furry are those that I don't know... I mean, No family knows, No friends knows... in fact, I don't have friends... the only 3 peoples who knows are my co owner on that house, The guy with who he talks, Who is also member of this site, And a french guy I met on internet few years ago... and you... 

Ok, That makes maybe more than 3 peoples... but, I don't think I will tell to my family that I am furry


----------



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 11, 2009)

I told my mother I was a Furry and she didn't care, I told my brother and he didn't know what that was. As far as my family goes it's about that simple, hope that added some insight to the conversation. Haha.

~ Xayvien.


----------

